# Post Your 3dmark Vantage Scores Here!



## vinodfrndz

http://www.futuremark.com/3dmarkvantage/

Well its been released the "3DMARK VANTAGE" the DX10 benchamarking software from futuremark!It was time for the 3Dmark 06 to retire to give way for the VANTAGE to set a new high in benchmarking scores hehe!
Push your rig to the xtreme folks as u might not get an over the top scores like what you got in 3Dmark 06 as a 9800 GTX only got a score of nearly 6K








Lets see how your rig rounds up against the vantage !
be sure to post your score in this thread!

well go and get it ya'll!
http://downloads.guru3d.com/3DMark-V...load-1906.html

Very first review from TOM!
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ge,1919-2.html

The boss

Litlratt - P19442 - 2x 9800GX2
Litlratt - X8466 - 2X 9800GX2

ENTRY SYSTEMS

Mhill2029 - P13416 3DMARKS - 2x EVGA Geforce 9800GX2's SLI [600/1500/2000]
onlycodered - P699 3DMARKS - 8500GT
{core2duo}werd - P13077 3DMARKS - 2xXFX 9800GX2
LegendaryC - P4608 3DMARKS - Geforce 8800 GT 512MB
Fusion Racing - P5673 3DMARKS - XFX 8800GTS G92 @ 650/1940Mhz
RaiDer - P6010 3DMARKS - XFX 512MB G92 8800GTS XXX 820/2020/2240
pjlietz - P5543 3DMARKS - Evga 8800GTX
SomeDooD - P6505 3DMARKS - EVGA nVidia 8800 Ultra KO
Jamster325 - P6156 3DMARKS - Evga 8800 ultra
Jacko87 - P5126 3DMARKS - MSI NX8800GTS 512MB 810/1950/1100
Gillos - P4333 3DMARKS - BFG 8800GTS - 640MB
Dar_T - P9746 3DMARKS - 8800 GTS G92 SLI
Silver_WRX02 - P6152 3DMARKS - XFX 8800 GTS G92 Alpha Dog Edition 760/1900/2240
kpo6969 - P5132 3DMARKS - EVGA 8800GT SC 694/1728/1998
coffeejunky - P1748 3DMARKS - MSI NVidia 8600GT 256mb GDDR3 @725/1728/850
Tyrker - P6103 3DMARKS - Sapphire HD3870
Ihatethedukes - P8843 3DMARKS - 8800GTS G92 in SLI
kkbob33 - P8092 3DMARKS - 2x EVGA 9600GT (760/1903/1000)
grunion - P7358 3DMARKS - GeCube 3870X2
ATI83 - P11433 3DMARKS - EVGA 9800 GX2 735/1105
Tricky - P6296 3DMARKS - NVIDIA E-GeForce 8800GTX
Ihatethedukes - P8990 3DMARKS - 8800GTS G92 in SLI
FIX_ToRNaDo - P4682 3DMARKS - ATI Sapphire HD3870 @ 850core/2600mem
ocelot11 - P4286 3DMARKS - MSI GeForce 8800gts OC Edition
killerhz - P11516 3DMARKS - Evga 8800GTS 512 SLI 800/1000/1989
VCheeZ - P7349 3DMARKS - 2x MSI 9600GT OC SLI
topdog - P8665 3DMARKS - 8800GTS 512Mb SLI 830/1100
rsfkevski - P4413 3DMARKS - XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog Edition
ssgwright - P11421 3DMARKS - 9800GX2
NewJersey - P6443 3DMARKS - Evga 8800gts 512
pioneerisloud - P4769 3DMARKS - Evga 8800gts 512 KO (805/2051/2206)
Litlratt - P19442 3DMARKS - 2x 9800GX2
Greg121986 - P6502 3DMARKS - 8800GTS 512MB 770/1069
ElMikeTheMike - P11425 3DMARKS - 2x HD3870x2 QuadFire]
Emmett - P15165 3DMARKS - 3 8800 Ultra's Tri-SLI
P.J - P836 3DMARKS - GO 8800GS
losttsol - P6742 3DMARKS - EVGA 8800GTS 512MB 775/1096
OcCam - P5049 3DMARKS - HD3870 @864/2500
porky - P10600 3DMARKS - 2x9800GTX 512MB 810 / 1900 / 1100
kartik3vv - P4659 3DMARKS - 8800 GTS 648/1350/972

XTREME SYSTEMS

{core2duo}werd - X6724 3DMarks- 2x 9800GX2
Litlratt - X8466 - 2X 9800GX2


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i cant wait for this to see what my rig pulls. im guessing around 8k since a single 9800 gets 5.5


----------



## vinodfrndz

yep have to wait !!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

42 minutes till download then 3 days till my score LOL. i have to break 8K or i will be pissed LOL


----------



## vinodfrndz

175.12 Nvidia Driver Get It Here ....3DMARK Vantage boost????

http://www.mediafire.com/?zwlvndh19d1

be sure to update the drivers bfore benching!

and whats the standard resolution u guys bench with 3dmark?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz* 
175.12 Nvidia Driver Get It Here ....3DMARK Vantage boost????

http://www.mediafire.com/?zwlvndh19d1

be sure to update the drivers bfore benching!

and whats the standard resolution u guys bench with 3dmark?

the standard res is 12080X1024. and i think i got the latest tweaked drivers. ahh better make my rig right again in my sig

EDIT: yes im a bencher.


----------



## kathman

Sweet, downloading the drivers now. Have to wait till wednesday to run it tho =(


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathman* 
Sweet, downloading the drivers now. Have to wait till wednesday to run it tho =(

same here i need time to prep my run set it up and then go for it.


----------



## coffeejunky

Whats the bet it'll be a slideshow with my 8600gt?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Whats the bet it'll be a slideshow with my 8600gt?

that will probably kill your card LOL. i know its going to slaughter mine.


----------



## coffeejunky

Eh?...The download wasn't there when the counter reached zero...the redirect page just said coming soon.

Lol....Its all lies...


----------



## {core2duo}werd




----------



## iggster

5.5k for a 9800 gtx wow lol I am trying to donwload it now but the website is going very slow.


----------



## coffeejunky

Well, that took all of 1 minute for their servers to melt







.

EDIT: Servers are back up now, I have obtained a key - Only one use as expected







.


----------



## Litlratt

600+KB/sec


----------



## rx7speed

an figures this is the way it works on a new release like this.

first thing I'm at work. I actually just showed up at work at 7 MST. then the second problem is I don't have vista yet. should hopefully come today but still only using dx9
the world is against me man


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7speed*


an figures this is the way it works on a new release like this.

first thing I'm at work. I actually just showed up at work at 7 MST. then the second problem is I don't have vista yet. should hopefully come today but still only using dx9
the world is against me man


Wait till you run it and your pc stops responding half way through and you have then used your one and only attempt. I hate the way you _have_ to pay for everything - damn capitalism.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Starting the test now. Reserved.


----------



## TnB= Gir

nvm, running now.


----------



## shinyboy

5725 with cpu at 3.15 and graphics at stock


----------



## iggster

download took 6 minutes but my trial key wouldn't work!! Took me 10 minutes to get it to work







btw I am just gonna test with my 24/7 settings and see what happens. I get 18865 in 06 with my everyday settings I wonder what I'll get in vantage? Had to leave for work so I won't know till later









I got the trial what is everyone getting?


----------



## Cryptedvick

i got 4536 with my sig rig


----------



## Blizzie

I guess a 7600 GT shouldn't be allowed to run this at all.


----------



## bowman

bowman - P4693 - XFX 8800GTX stock clocks 600/1350/950

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

Not sure if that's even viewable..










Now me being the Einstein I am I forgot to enable my overclock presets for the graphics card.







Which means I'll just have to buy it and run it again.









Blizzie, no, it's not DX10 compatible.


----------



## Litlratt

P16544
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=918

Highest score at this point...hehehe


----------



## Azazel

On the physics test (cpu test 2) it gives me dxgiswapchain error. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## coffeejunky

My slow interwebz hasn't even downloaded it yet (I hate UK broadband) 
75kb/s!!!yay.
Nooo....Download failed at 400mb...I think my 8600gt is deliberately sabotaging my attempts of getting 400 3dmarks...Bittorrent to the rescue!


----------



## Pegasus

791 gpu score =/
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

Here are screenshots: http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ml#post3783848


----------



## Antho

P7126 for what it's worth.


----------



## ReignsOfPower

I scored 8712 on my System below. 3.0GHz Vista x64.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## vinodfrndz

well!

http://downloads.guru3d.com/3DMark-V...load-1906.html


----------



## waqasr

well i just started the download, 15 mins to go, then well see what my rig gets..LOL


----------



## vinodfrndz

cool sig!! hehe !!


----------



## bowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waqasr* 
well i just started the download, 15 mins to go, then well see what my rig gets..LOL

The 7600 isn't a dx10 card is it?


----------



## RAFFY

everytime i try to upload the results so i can view them it says it fails, lol. i think there servers are going nuts.


----------



## vinodfrndz

post a screen shot then !
between how much did ur rig score [EVGA9800GTX SSC]


----------



## Mhill2029

Here's my score, although i have no idea if this is good or not. Ran this test at 3Ghz btw...

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## porky

heres mine with rig below!!

[img=http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/467/21660152bg5.th.jpg]


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mhill2029* 
Here's my score, although i have no idea if this is good or not.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

So whats your score?

Dead Link.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2* 
So whats your score?

Dead Link.

Sorry i'll just ss it instead. See attachment.


----------



## onlycodered

My 8500 GT got a P699.


----------



## Greg121986

Wow I am trying to get to my results but first of all the app froze when I tried to click the link to get to the site, and now I cannot get the ORB website to load. So far Vantage support = ultimate fail.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*


Sorry i'll just ss it instead. See attachment.


Thanks.

The ORB is down right?

I cant view my scores


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_ame_killer_2*


Thanks.

The ORB is down right?

I cant view my scores










its probably due to the fact that basically every overclocker in the world is currently trying to upload their scores...


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


Wow I am trying to get to my results but first of all the app froze when I tried to click the link to get to the site, and now I cannot get the ORB website to load. So far Vantage support = ultimate fail.


Hmmm well seeing as it just came out, I don't think you're they only one trying to get it, their servers are being pounded right now.

Anyway before I buy this I just want to confirm something, the Basic edition is pretty much equal to the free version of 3DMark06 in terms of features right? Thanks.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


My slow interwebz hasn't even downloaded it yet (I hate UK broadband) 
75kb/s!!!yay.


Bt Business broadband = 400kb/s. But it started at 600 for the first few seconds, why does it do that?

wanna see what score i get, shame you have to pay to use it more than once. dont think thats going to happen


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
Hmmm well seeing as it just came out, I don't think you're they only one trying to get it, their servers are being pounded right now.

Anyway before I buy this I just want to confirm something, the Basic edition is pretty much equal to the free version of 3DMark06 in terms of features right? Thanks.

The free version you can only run once... the cheapest has most of the options available - but not all the presets i think. I got advanced as it comes with everything, and it doesn't cost much more


----------



## {core2duo}werd

P13077 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=8686
with my GPUs at stock, the latest rivatuner doesn't work with the 175.12 beta drivers which i need to run the benchmark (it errors without them), ATI tool doesn't work in vista 64 bit, and i'm not installing ntune.
i got
X5744 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=9138
again with my GPUs at stock.


----------



## LegendaryC

4608 here!


















ORB results.

I was surprised at how well the space scene ran considering all those asteroids.


----------



## Fusion Racing

5428 here









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=9818


----------



## {core2duo}werd

here's my entry score
E23308 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=8308


----------



## RaiDer

6010, sig rig:
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## pjlietz

5543 here - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=10688


----------



## SomeDooD

P6505 3DMarks on my sig rig.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Jamster325

whoo P6156 3DMarks from my sig rig not overclocked

going to try with it overclocked in a few minutes


----------



## Jacko87

Overall Score-P 5126
CPU-7384
GPU-4652

Funny thing is that I got more FPS on the Steam Out feature test that the top scorer who has 2 QX9770s and 2 9800GX2s









Also my GPU was not overclocked, I'll have to do it again later with my OC.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=11644

Hope I posted the link correctly.


----------



## Gillos

"I'm not sure if this is good or not. I did it stock. No overclocking, just to get a good baseline... then afterwards I read you only get 1 go at the program."








"***? It is decisions like these that LEAD TO pirating. Supplying a product that you can not even use in the most basic of senses. Sort of like those damned timed demos. I spent time and bandwidth getting this 500MB file, I want to damn well use it. Anyway... here are my gimpy numbers..."

3DMARK SCORE: P4333

CPU Score:8513
Graphics Score:3723

.


----------



## Dar_T

I got P9746. Btw whts the P for?


----------



## coffeejunky

Well, I got nothing. I just get a submission error. I'm not liking Vantage, 3 attempts and have yet to successfully submit a score :/. If they carry on like this they may no longer be the worlds most popular benchmark. Let alone the ridiculously limted demo. 
See attatchment for error- Its not an unstable overclock- this rig is 12hr orthos stable.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dar_T*


I got P9746. Btw whts the P for?


Performance. (seriously)

Quote:



The scores will all be tagged with the letter of the test run, E, P, H or X followed by a 4 digit number. Once the XtremeSystems guys get their teeth into things, it won't be long before we see 5 digit numbers, that is for sure.

The preset tests are run at 1024*768, 1280*1024, 1680*1050 and 1920*1200 respectively. High and Extreme use AA instead of Trilinear with 8x for High, 16x for Extreme. Similarly, the harder the test, the harder individual features are pushed. The same tests are run, they are just thrown more complex data to crunch.


Source


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I got P6152 Under the Performance Benchmark.


----------



## Jacko87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Well, I got nothing. I just get a submission error. I'm not liking Vantage, 3 attempts and have yet to successfully submit a score :/. If they carry on like this they may no longer be the worlds most popular benchmark. Let alone the ridiculously limted demo. 
See attatchment for error- Its not an unstable overclock- this rig is 12hr orthos stable.


You guys need to understand that on the first day this is released, everyone is going to be trying to submit a score at the same time, their bandwidth is limited. Just keep hitting the submit button and it will go when there is an opening in the bandwidth.


----------



## kpo6969

P 5132
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=11763


----------



## coffeejunky

This is pathetic. Submitted results finally, I think I got p1546 3dmarks, then within a second I get a page not found error, then try to re-submit and it says I've used my trial! Its not just the servers, I've had so many errors too.
What a pile of crap. I refuse to support software like this by offering money!


----------



## Gillos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Well, I got nothing. I just get a submission error. I'm not liking Vantage, 3 attempts and have yet to successfully submit a score :/. If they carry on like this they may no longer be the worlds most popular benchmark. Let alone the ridiculously limted demo. 
See attatchment for error- Its not an unstable overclock- this rig is 12hr orthos stable.










"Yea I got that too the first 10 times I tried submitting. Just keep at it. I think their servers are overloaded. If you don't believe me just look at the Worldwide Result thingy. Blips are coming at your left right and center. Also the scores a lot of people are submitting makes even ME feel better about my score."

.


----------



## Tyrker

P6103, decent I guess.
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

Edit: To Ihatethedukes post, good to see it takes into account the gpu more.


----------



## Ihatethedukes




----------



## coffeejunky

Yay...I've finally figured it out, I had to make the link myself from the ref at the end of the submit string. I take most of it back, but I am NOT paying money for this until I get a video card that is worth running it on







.

I got *P1748*....Not bad for an 8600GT









Orb- http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## kkbob33

well heres mine:


score *P8092*

not too shabby


----------



## grunion

P7358 CPU at 3.2/X2 at stock.

3DMark Score P7358 
CPU Score 11456 
Graphics Score 6574


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Holy smokes, I didn't quite realize how HIGH my GPU score was to my CPU... wow.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Holy smokes, I didn't quite realize how HIGH my GPU score was to my CPU... wow.


Haha!

My CPU score is more then my GPU score.

5133 CPU
4456 GPU

However, my GPU wasn't overclocked.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gillos*









"I'm not sure if this is good or not. I did it stock. No overclocking, just to get a good baseline... then afterwards I read you only get 1 go at the program."








"***? It is decisions like these that LEAD TO pirating. Supplying a product that you can not even use in the most basic of senses. Sort of like those damned timed demos. I spent time and bandwidth getting this 500MB file, I want to damn well use it. Anyway... here are my gimpy numbers..."

.


Gillos, you know you can just register for another trial key, just use a different e-mail address. Its just more hoops to jump through. If you use the same e-mail address twice they send you the same key as before


----------



## Mhill2029

I have no idea on how my score stands...I have yet to do the entry and extreme ones but here's the standard performance one. Using 175.12 Drivers.

Performance = *13,272*
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=13966


----------



## ATI83

Stock Video card with 174.88 driver. P9736


Stock Video card with 175.12 new driver. P9715


----------



## Tricky

P6296

CPU Score: 12615 
Graphics Score: 5395

Meh. Crap score lol. TBH it wasnt as laggy as I thought it would be.


----------



## Murlocke

I got 11k for the CPU and 10k for GPU, which said a overall score of 10.5k


----------



## Ihatethedukes

8990 - pretty much held back by my CPU score.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=14711


----------



## killerhz

Open up my e-mail and saw a deal from futuremark to get this for $14.95...D-loading now and will post my results.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
8990 - pretty much held back by my CPU score.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=14711

I don't think CPU speed affects overall....it's the number of cores.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mhill2029* 
I don't think CPU speed affects overall....it's the number of cores.

Speed DOES matter. But you're right number of cores is more important.

His 4ghz E8440 = 8000+ my 3.17GHz E8400 = 6000+
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=8686


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
Speed DOES matter. But you're right number of cores is more important.

His 4ghz E8440 = 8000+ my 3.17GHz E8400 = 6000+
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=8686

Oh well....time for a new CPU


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Did P4682 with card @ 850core/2600mem & [email protected], without the driver hotfix; I'll post pic asap.


----------



## dejanh

Talk about "fair" comparison (see attachment).

Rig below to k|ngp|n's Skulltrail rig, lol! Well, for 5-6 times the price (his one video card costs as much as my whole system) he does not get 5-6 times the performance









LMAO

On a different note, my CPU is killing me. But then again, WIC runs at 45-50 FPS average on Very High, so I think I am good


----------



## ocelot11

I got these results with 169.25 drivers and my sig rig.


----------



## killerhz

No OC with 175.12










Plenty of OC with 175.12










Only 2 quick runs. Not bad I guess...

GPU oc'ed to 800/1000/1989


----------



## ATI83

killerhz, what program you use to oc your video cards?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ATI83*


killerhz, what program you use to oc your video cards?


Right now I use the ESA program found on the nvidia site. I use to use Riva tuner but because I change betas all the time riva tuner doesn't always recognize the drivers.


----------



## VCheeZ

P7349. Meh? I did have like 4 other progs open..


----------



## topdog

*8219*


----------



## whe3ls

well i driver reset during the first test. a whole 0-1 fsp on a 2600pro sad and no fix fit yet. ill run it again when i get off work


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanh*


Talk about "fair" comparison (see attachment).

Rig below to k|ngp|n's Skulltrail rig, lol! Well, for 5-6 times the price (his one video card costs as much as my whole system) he does not get 5-6 times the performance









LMAO

On a different note, my CPU is killing me. But then again, WIC runs at 45-50 FPS average on Very High, so I think I am good










yeah i pulled 8000 with the same cards and a Q6600. CPU plays a hefty roll in 3dmark benchies it seems


----------



## dieanotherday

What will my system get







?


----------



## kkbob33

wont run it with a 7600. it has to be a dx10 card


----------



## iggster

7600 so far but its only my first test and need to do some tweaking (rivatuner has been acting up lately for me) man I need to get my qx9650 and my two 9800 gx's in, so tommorow I am buying a new psu to run it all







toughpower 1200 watt


----------



## ATI83

OC video card on 174.88.


----------



## iggster

where does everyone get these new drivers from???


----------



## {core2duo}werd

here's my new best extreme preset run http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=18266


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
where does everyone get these new drivers from???

http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...5-12-beta.html


----------



## pjlietz

Wow, I just ran it on extreme and got a woopin 1881!









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=18860


----------



## losttsol

Downloading now. I'm going to run it at stock CPU an stock GPU first to get a baseline. Let's get this party started!

Edit: Can't get it to work. Won't accept my trial key. What's up with that?


----------



## rsfkevski

Took me a couple of tries. Change "O" to zero and try that.







I scored P4413


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Downloading now. I'm going to run it at stock CPU an stock GPU first to get a baseline. Let's get this party started!

Edit: Can't get it to work. Won't accept my trial key. What's up with that?


Enter it again.

Don't people ever try things twice to make sure?


----------



## ssgwright

P11,421 single 9800gx2

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=20252


----------



## sgdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Whats the bet it'll be a slideshow with my 8600gt?


well, its a midrange card in 2008. how does a 7600GT score in 06 or a 6600GT in 05? it should be similar

EDIT: i doubt it will be a slide show. but probably not too hot...i bet around 20FPS

do you think i can break 5K with cpu @ stock, ram @ cas 4, gpu @ 700/1000


----------



## NewJersey

i scored 6443. I wasnt all that impressed with the graphics of this either, in fact i think they rather sucked.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## dejanh

^ ROFLMAO, I had the same reaction









I thought the graphics rather sucked too. The benches in '06 seemed much nicer, eh?


----------



## ssgwright

ya especially the first test... the space one wasn't bad imo but compared to 06 this is crap.

maybe it's geared more towards "proper benchmarking" instead of nice graphics


----------



## vinodfrndz

as of now leader of the pack 
{core2duo}werd - P13077 3DMARKS - 2xXFX 9800GX2


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well here's mine, hopefully the link works







.

pioneerisloud - P4769 3DMarks - Evga 8800gts 512 KO (805c/2051s/2206m)

That was with my Opteron 165 @ 3.0GHz. Don't know if there's any room for that in the list or not, but I think the CPU listed may help a little







.

Linky (hopefully)


----------



## bowman

It's more about the effects themselves rather than the graphics, it seems.

Personally I think the space bench looks great and will look much better in a higher resolution or with some sort of AA.


----------



## vinodfrndz

pls post in the below format !

Name[offcourse OCN ID] - score - GPU info

and score specify if its P or X etc

thanx for all those who hav already posted in this thread!


----------



## Litlratt

Litlratt X6803 2X 9800GX2

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=29866


----------



## Litlratt

Litlratt P16544 2X9800GX2
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=918


----------



## bowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz* 
pls post in the below format !

Name[offcourse OCN ID] - score - GPU info

and score specify if its P or X etc

thanx for all those who hav already posted in this thread!









Okay, I fixed my post.


----------



## vinodfrndz

helpfull!
thanx bowman !

as of now xtreme systems litlratt leadin !!


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinodfrndz*


as of now leader of the pack 
{core2duo}werd - P13077 3DMARKS - 2xXFX 9800GX2


Erm....was he?

I was until Litlratt came along...









Just been looking at Litlratts scores, interestingly i beat him by almost 2FPS in the Pixel Shader test.


----------



## vinodfrndz

9800GX2 in sli!!!

in my locality i am the one havin the "monster rig" the 8800gts 320!!!

hehe


----------



## UkGouki

i run mine and only got a measely 5116 points with 4gb ram 64 bit os basicly my sig rig on my other rig duel 7600gt's and core 2 [email protected] i got just under 4k what am i doing wrong? i cant run it again until i buy it now and im pretty pissed off that my quad rig @ 3.0ghz doesnt come close to 8k it should double the speed of my spare rig :/


----------



## killerhz

Update

killerhz - P11516 3DMARKS - Evga 8800GTS 512 SLI 800/1000/1998


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Update

killerhz - P11516 3DMARKS - Evga 8800GTS 512 SLI 800/1000/1998


The result you are trying to view has been set private by the owner or deleted.

cant see your result it cant find mine either maybe an error there end :-/

just signed in and it says i havent submited any results weired they were there earlier lol


----------



## topdog

topdog P8665 3DMark Vantage Zotac 8800GTS 512 SLI 830/1120/1998


----------



## Jacko87

After more OC and the new beta drivers, I got 1001 points more than my first test. Thats about a 20% increase! But then again, they say the new drivers are optimized for the benchmark...which completely defeats the purpose of benchmarking.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=34752


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacko87* 
After more OC and the new beta drivers, I got 1001 points more than my first test. Thats about a 20% increase! But then again, they say the new drivers are optimized for the benchmark...which completely defeats the purpose of benchmarking.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=34752

I went from 7,300 to 8,100 with the ATI hotfix drivers.


----------



## Greg121986

P6502 with single 8800GTS 512MB at 770/1069.

12,345 CPU score
5616 Graphics score

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=37123

On the High preset I got a graphics score of 5245.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

11425

Here's mine. I dont intend to buy the full version, so that link is the best i can do I guess.


----------



## Emmett

P15165

Ok for tri-sli...

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## vinodfrndz

Updated!


----------



## Litlratt

Current World Record
X7989
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=43199

[email protected] [email protected]/1836/1080


----------



## brooking1169

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I went from 7,300 to 8,100 with the ATI hotfix drivers.

Are the hotfix drivers for catalyst 8.4 or 8.3?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brooking1169*


Are the hotfix drivers for catalyst 8.4 or 8.3?


Either or


----------



## Litlratt

P18502

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=44012


----------



## vinodfrndz

well all of u post your xtreme systems scores!!!


----------



## bkb

On my rig that scores 18500 in 3DMark06, I can only get 7629 in vantage. Is that normal?

Hrm.. When I see how only the guys with the 9800s are getting over 10k, I guess it's all videocard in this one.

My wee 9600gt SLI setup don't cut the mustard it seems.


----------



## P.J

Stock 1280x1024 Performance Mode w/ ForceWare 174.53








Wait for 175.12 . . .


----------



## P.J

STOCK 1280x1024 Performance Mode w/ ForceWare 175.12

+1


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bkb*


On my rig that scores 18500 in 3DMark06, I can only get 7629 in vantage. Is that normal?

Hrm.. When I see how only the guys with the 9800s are getting over 10k, I guess it's all videocard in this one.

My wee 9600gt SLI setup don't cut the mustard it seems.










those are the 9800gx2 thats breaking 10k i believe. the 9800gtx is scoreing less than 2 9600gt in sli so your looking good









9800gtx FTL: http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/313866.aspx


----------



## BTK

grr i already ran it and forgot to post it


----------



## OcCam

but anyway,

My score with video card @ 864/2500

P5049

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Fusion Racing

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=34317

new improved score of P5673


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
topdog P8665 3DMark Vantage Zotac 8800GTS 512 SLI 830/1120/1998

wow u wooped my but in the graphic score lol


----------



## losttsol

Finally got this thing running. Scored P5577 with my CPU and GPU at stock. Just wanted to get a base line. Now it's time to OC this thing and see what happens.


----------



## losttsol

Well, P6742 is my new score at 3.9GHz and my card at 775/1096



Don't know if this is good or not.


----------



## kkbob33

wow nice cpu score


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

(not trying to discourage posting here)

If you feel you have a good score, please by all means make a post in the 3Dmark vantage top 30 thread!

My score is 5016 BTW, =P my CPU isnt OCed at all


----------



## losttsol

This benchmark seems to favor SLI and dual GPU cards a lot more than 3DMark06. My high CPU score didn't seem to help me that much.


----------



## vinodfrndz

updated!!

the xtreme system scores guys!


----------



## kartik3vv

Vantage score , P4659 with E6600 @ 3.4 Ghz


----------



## porky

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

P10600

specs below


----------



## The_Rocker

*P11410*

Q6700 @ 3.75

2 x 8800GTX's in SLI (660 Core / 2080 [DDR] Memory)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=73192


----------



## Cryptedvick

check the score i got with my overkill oc







not to much ... but hey ... i was 4500 with sig specs


----------



## Litlratt

P19442
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=72052
X8466
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=71960
Back on top for a little while.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


P19442
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=72052
X8466
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=71960
Back on top for a little while.


Vantage is being pwned!!!!


----------



## UkGouki

i cant even get half littlerats score weeps


----------



## McStuff

I got P3516


----------



## Litlratt

Back on top.
X8558
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=93354


----------



## Litlratt

P19784

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=93402


----------



## flowtek

Done, P4785 with sig rig


----------



## iggster

need to get new ram and probably a new mobo to get it up a little cause this ram just keeps blu screening if its not at a certain speed and the mobo has all kinds of fsb holes.

p18237
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19


----------



## bgbop15

P7987 in my sig rig with 2x8800gt at clocks shown


----------



## The Pig

P11393 - 8800 GTX in sli - OC in Sig
q6700 @ 4.0 GHz (First time running benches in Vista, had to up the Vcore more than XP, is this normal?)


----------



## Johnnyfive




----------



## phillipjos

at 3.4,still seems low pro ver.


----------



## iggster

just seen this one seems to be updated more often so here goes my score

[email protected] 4.25
2 9800 gx2s


----------



## Litlratt

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=93402

P19784


----------



## iggster




----------



## Litlratt

nice


----------



## killerhz

wicked nice score man I wish I could afford new tech.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

P22483 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=181275


----------



## OneOunce

sig

P10997 Vantage


----------



## Litlratt

Grats core2. Those drivers are sick


----------



## iggster

vantage is getting a beating by everyone









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=182555


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iggster* 
vantage is getting a beating by everyone









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=182555

very nice







i got my CPU @ 4.5 today and we'll see how it all turns out.

Edit: eh, the CPU means next to nothing in vantage with these drivers.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=183683


----------



## hatedbymani

SAME GPU CLOCK AND CPU
GPU 760/1000
CPU E6850 @ 3.4Ghz

Old score with 177.35 drivers:









now New Score with 177.39 drivers


----------



## Johnnyfive




----------



## iggster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
very nice







i got my CPU @ 4.5 today and we'll see how it all turns out.

Edit: eh, the CPU means next to nothing in vantage with these drivers.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=183683

thanks.

I beat my old score today and in 90 degree weather! I cant wait for it to cool off later this week









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=187488


----------



## kartik3vv

Why's my name in RED in the OVerclockers list


----------



## L-MoS

P10060


----------



## iggster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L-MoS*


P10060


 I don't think the op is updating it anymore.


----------



## TurboRotary

9683









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...166484FB1FEAA9


----------



## cookieboy

im just waiting for 3dmark vantage to finish downloading an i will post me result soon as its done its job. im looking to get at least 8K maybe more what you guys think?


----------



## muledeer

12351









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## muledeer

and that was with my cpu at 3.4ghz.


----------



## tweakboy

My score said "who cares" Which I guess its trying to tell me , my games run good and why care about a stupid benchmark app built on a engine that a game has never run on. You can't tell the full story , benching is only for glory points...

As long as games run fine, soo who cares was my score LOL

or a 1pt


----------



## 777lucky

lool wut? i got 10k with a Pentium D! 
Attachment 91880


----------



## cky2k6

with physx enabled...


----------



## kkbob33

I benched my 4870+4850 Xfire.

*P12681*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=633478

Its basically the same as running 2 4850s. i plan on volt modding the 4850 to achieve 4870 speeds but im stuck on some bios issues. My thread on that problem is here: http://www.overclock.net/ati/432715-...-problems.html


----------



## The_Rocker

*This thread is so OLD!!!*

Look at the list on the OP guys.....

And heres mine anyway:










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=277389


----------



## kkbob33

is that with physics enabled?


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
is that with physics enabled?

Unfortunately yes. I never tried without the PhysX disabled.

I can't run it again either until my new 280's get here.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Unfortunately yes. I never tried without the PhysX disabled.

I can't run it again either until my new 280's get here.

lol. you could just spend the 5 bucks


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
lol. you could just spend the 5 bucks









Pay $5 to collect information about your hardware and show you computer ads while they are doing it. You all are a wallet sucking marketers dream come true.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hephasteus* 
Pay $5 to collect information about your hardware and show you computer ads while they are doing it. You all are a wallet sucking marketers dream come true.

















good one

I did spend the 5 bucks. I figured for the money i put into my hardware 5 bucks isn't much. Plus, i have fun playing benchmarks


----------



## puzzledazn

Hrmmm... is my graphics score too low?
I have a 8800GTS G92 and it's at stock memory and everything, nothing changed.
My GPU score is 5481. Isn't that a little too low? 
Total score is P6936

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...95EA9C19E2518D


----------



## 777lucky

can some explain this? i got 7k from my current setup, but when i swapped in my old pentium D 945 i got 10k







. Does this mean a Pentium D is vastly Superior to a e6600? i'm sure i used all the same settings


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *777lucky*


can some explain this? i got 7k from my current setup, but when i swapped in my old pentium D 945 i got 10k







. Does this mean a Pentium D is vastly Superior to a e6600? i'm sure i used all the same settings


you sure the 7k wasnt on high? you should be getting over 10k performance with a 260


----------



## TheBlademaster01

My setup as shown in my sig scored P6106. GPU score 6607 and CPU score is 4973.


----------



## graavin

3DMark Score: P23336 // GPU: 19998 // CPU: 46753

709/1528/1225

EVGA x58 mobo
i7 940 @ 3.81GHz
2x XFX GTX260 in SLI
6GB RAM
2x 320GB RAID 0
1x 500GB
750W PSU


----------



## 777lucky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


you sure the 7k wasnt on high? you should be getting over 10k performance with a 260


Yeah i'm pretty sure it was set to preformance. i've never had much luck with benches =/


----------



## SiXiam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *777lucky*


Yeah i'm pretty sure it was set to preformance. i've never had much luck with benches =/


Yeah., could someone explain how score is affected by various settings?

It's seems sort of a daft comparison if I just can set a lower resolution and get a lot better score.

I just starting playing with this program a few hours ago...


----------



## skunksmash

calling all MODS!!, can one of you take over the up keep of this thread..?? thx

here's mine.....








Attachment 92413








SK


----------



## Zippit

Heres mine... kinda crappy.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Heres mine... kinda crappy.
























there's gotta be something wrong there..??

your H/W should deliver more than that..??








SK


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SiXiam*


Yeah., could someone explain how score is affected by various settings?

*It's seems sort of a daft comparison if I just can set a lower resolution and get a lot better score.
*
I just starting playing with this program a few hours ago...










use the presets. performance, high, and extreme


----------



## SiXiam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kkbob33* 
use the presets. performance, high, and extreme

I got it now, VulcanDragon helped me in my build thread:

P9729
GPU: 8552
CPU: 16574

X3865
GPU: 3715
CPU: 16641


----------



## The_Rocker

Heres mine:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=652972










PhyX enabled obviously


----------



## skunksmash

nice


----------



## wiggy2k7

Here's mine:


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
Here's mine:




what clocks are you running on the card..??


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
what clocks are you running on the card..??










That was done @ 729/1458/1269


----------



## skunksmash

sweet!!!!!









whats the stock clock for your card....650 ??


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 





















nice










Cheers,

Wait til I get my QX9650.


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skunksmash* 
sweet!!!!!









whats the stock clock for your card....650 ??

The stock superclocked speeds are:

626/1349/1055


----------



## benko

here is mine


----------



## nomadpro

Heres my latest score and this is just at 3.6ghz I will run it at 4ghz when I get a chance
i7 940, 9800gt oclocked 800/1050,2xraports raid 0, ocz 14400 1800mhz 3gb








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## f16-r1

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...0483188C23919C

hows that?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomadpro*


Heres my latest score and this is just at 3.6ghz I will run it at 4ghz when I get a chance
i7 940, 9800gt oclocked 800/1050,2xraports raid 0, ocz 14400 1800mhz 3gb








[/URL][/IMG]



BS....

how does your 9800GT score more than my 260..??


----------



## GeforceGTS

Pyshx enabled and disabled.


----------



## skunksmash

IM AMAZED at the difference between physX on & off.......

gotta grad a physX card, if ever there was talk about a reason for a dedicated card this is it...






























SK


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


IM AMAZED at the difference between physX on & off.......

gotta grad a physX card, if ever there was talk about a reason for a dedicated card this is it...






























SK



That wasn't with a dedicated Physx card, it was using the 260 only, I just disabled Physx in the Nvidia control panel. With a dedicated Physx card I would probaly score about the same as the 260 handling the Physx on its own.


----------



## skunksmash

so you don't think a physX card would improve your score..??


----------



## GeforceGTS

From what i've read, no.

If someone would like to verify this, please do ;]


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Pyshx enabled and disabled.

Is that core clock right?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
Is that core clock right?
















i never even noticed that, that's gotta be the best 260 OC ive seen.

770mhz


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


Is that core clock right?


Sure is, i've bumped the shader up some more now, currently at 771/1584.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Should be able to go higher on 4870, CPU cant get past 3.0ghz stable.


----------



## Mpetrosino

Please see the attachment, still havent figured out how to post my pics...


----------



## daygn

Attachment 93893

Attachment 93894

so what do you think of these scores??


----------



## Rucka315

Vantage i get over 14000 with 2 8800GT's 3dmark06 i get 18000


----------



## Rucka315

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx*










Should be able to go higher on 4870, CPU cant get past 3.0ghz stable.


Damn you can't get past 3.0ghz you must be doing something wrong. You have to up the voltages man. Let me know if you need help you can send me a instant message on aim if you like.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx* 








Should be able to go higher on 4870, CPU cant get past 3.0ghz stable.


mate..... that is a terrible score for a 4870 & a Q6600...???


----------



## skugpezz

my score ......


----------



## UnderEstimated

I think my GPU score is lower than it should be; not sure why.

3DMark Score: P8568
CPU: 30510
GPU: *6911*


----------



## nomadpro

Heres my latest score and this new chip the i7 940 is absolutely amazing and is crushing any and all benchmarks I throw at it. when overclocked to 4ghz I scored 29500








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## topdog

*Phenom II 940 
P18103*


----------



## BenBrown

19,000 is right around the corner....


----------



## Acroma

Single Card, on the new i7920. Damn that CPU score is Sexy!
*Edit:* Wallpaper is a screenshot of Age of Conan Dx10 from the test live.







http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...B65828C8E67E25


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nomadpro*


Heres my latest score and this new chip the i7 940 is absolutely amazing and is crushing any and all benchmarks I throw at it. when overclocked to 4ghz I scored 29500








[/URL][/IMG]


i got just over 31k with my sig rig on Entry, what video card are you using?


----------



## Luda

just broke 12K with the new 6000+:


----------



## korizmo

This was my first run with my 9800GTX+ sli setup(not overclocked). I was very suprised to say the least


----------



## coffeejunky

Here mine -
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## quakermaas

x8 pci-e default clocks on GPU
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

x16 pci-e default clocks on GPU
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Finally managed to get P8401 with everything OC`ed


----------



## muledeer

Is 13116 a good score for my system?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


Is 13116 a good score for my system?


Very good indeed, I suggest you turned on physX because this is a very good score.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


Is 13116 a good score for my system?


without physx, yes.

witout physx, most likely not,

what are you GPU and CPU scores?

and do you have physx enabled?


----------



## kimosabi

Why am I disappointed?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Why am I disappointed?












....... thats pretty poor for a 4850x2 & a C2D @ 4.2ghz....???


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*









....... thats pretty poor for a 4850x2 & a C2D @ 4.2ghz....???


you arent doing physx, alot of these scores are on nvidia cards that do physx so the CPU scores are jacked up


----------



## sp4wners

Sign me in









Phenom II X4 920 @ 3.64GHz
Radeon 4870 512MB DDR5 815/1100

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=731072
10314 Points


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Why am I disappointed?

i just doubled check, and i pulled 12126, but my gpu score was 10440 and my cpu score was 23533


----------



## kimosabi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
i just doubled check, and i pulled 12126, but my gpu score was 10440 and my cpu score was 23533

Wut? I had better GPU score than you and way under half your cpu score? Im confused.








Does that mean my CPU is allergic to benchmarks or something?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimosabi* 
Wut? I had better GPU score than you and way under half your cpu score? Im confused.








Does that mean my CPU is allergic to benchmarks or something?

Is it _totally_ stable? When the CPU is bordering on unstable sometimes the score goes down. I get P6800 ish with my single 4850 and E2180 at 3.2ghz.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Wut? I had better GPU score than you and way under half your cpu score? Im confused.








Does that mean my CPU is allergic to benchmarks or something?


answered here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luda*


you arent doing physx, alot of these scores are on nvidia cards that do physx so the CPU scores are jacked up


Physx on an Nvidia card with the proper drivers offloads a majority of the physics calculations onto the GPU those messying with the CPU score, some people say its cheating, but it happens in games, and its avaible to anyone with the right set of drivers, so i dont think it is. and it IS avaible for ati, it just requires the use of hacked up beta drivers.

CPU test 2 i averaged 95.2 op/s, where as you averaged 12.x that is where the extra points are coming from.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luda*


answered here:

Physx on an Nvidia card with the proper drivers offloads a majority of the physics calculations onto the GPU those messying with the CPU score, some people say its cheating, but it happens in games, and its avaible to anyone with the right set of drivers, so i dont think it is. and it IS avaible for ati, it just requires the use of hacked up beta drivers.






Nope physx isn't the only problem here. His two 4850s perform worse (per core) than my single one on a 3.2ghz CPU. His CPU at 4ghz should easily do better than that.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Nope physx isn't the only problem here. His two 4850s perform worse (per card) than my single one on a 3.2ghz CPU. His CPU at 4ghz should easily do better than that.



im just stating the obvious, there could be other issues going on, but the physx would be the best glaring issue.

and keep in mind multi gpu solutions are far from perfect, so the card for card performance is a touch less, but overall much more powerful


----------



## Acroma

Over 15k Vantage! on my Sig rig. OC'd to 770core 1925shader 1200mem
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=734739


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acroma* 
Over 15k Vantage! on my Sig rig. OC'd to 770core 1925shader 1200mem
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=734739

those I7's are dirty, you can post more though, my buddy's C2D EE is posting up 14K with dual 9800's overclock to 750/1900/1150...


----------



## paquitox

Here are my two scores, Performance and High settings.
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...8A807A9C75F389
PC on my sig.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
Here are my two scores, Performance and High settings.
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...8A807A9C75F389
PC on my sig.

that link doesn't work.


----------



## skatingrocker17

From September, I'm using an old screenshot because my old 4850 used to overclock good and my new one doesn't. I don't have a validation link because I just have the "free" version of Vantage.










I got P9129 with one 4850, I was unable to get above P9xxx again after this test.


----------



## muledeer

Here's my scores...13116 with physics enables, 10045 with physics disabled. I don't know how this score rates for my system, but I guess it's alright









http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...5C8773995ED4E3


----------



## Jakester136

Here's mine, not too bad for a 6000+


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakester136* 
Here's mine, not too bad for a 6000+


what clocks are those 98's at?


----------



## Jakester136

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luda*


what clocks are those 98's at?


-775-core
-1915-shaderclock
-2350-memory

just a medium OC


----------



## Luda

gah, thats where those extra few hundred points are coming from, my memory refuses to break 2000, and 725 core gets unstable after about 20 minutes.

might have to volt mod them afterall... hurm....


----------



## Jakester136

I can run them stable @ 800/1975/2400 but normally dont bc they will heat up my room.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakester136*


I can run them stable @ 800/1975/2400 but normally dont bc they will heat up my room.


i slow down my fans a little bit when im idling so the cards run a little bit hotter for that reason lol


----------



## losttsol

3DMarkVantage = 23642

Q6600 @ 4.0GHz and GTX 295 @ 670/1461/1152


----------



## Acroma

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=738989









Should OC more and try for 16000


----------



## skunksmash

nice bloody scores....




























& clocks!!


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


nice bloody scores....




























& clocks!!


the XFX 9800GTX clocks all the way to 800core 2025 shader and 1200mem(2400)

the EVGA card maxes out at the posted clocks tho >.< i might flash it to push more.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*












nice CPU score! i get that with my i7 @3.6
that Q is really pump'n


----------



## bfgDennis

Is it possible for me to reach 19000 on GPU score? or will my CPU hold me back ?


----------



## Turboforik

P13348 (http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=755788)


----------



## shredzy

Does mine seem abit low for my system? Using Vista Home Premium 62bit btw.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

P11260

CPU: 33645
GPU: 9168


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shredzy* 
Does mine seem abit low for my system? Using Vista Home Premium 62bit btw.

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

P11260

CPU: 33645
GPU: 9168

nah that looks about right, you could up your GPU score by cranking the clocks on your card up


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Just clocked my q6600 up to 3.4ghz. I could easily get to 3.6 but I have a huge voltage drop that I need to account for.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luda*


nah that looks about right, you could up your GPU score by cranking the clocks on your card up


What would you recommend?









Default clocks are Core 576MHz, Memory 999MHz, Shader 1242MHz.


----------



## Luda

start overclocking, i usually max core, then shader, then memory.


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
start overclocking, i usually max core, then shader, then memory.

You will most likely get a higher OC if you start with shaders, then core, then memory.


----------



## alexyov

i just got 3DMARK VANTAGE, THIS IS MY FIRST TEST, let me know what you think of those numbers...

EDIT: new test


----------



## jdswine

Has anyone else noticed there CPU Test 2 score being lower than normal? Mine was around 130 & now its 25, I noticed the last couple of post's have similar scores. Any ideas?


----------



## ACHILEE5

P5670 3DMarks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdswine* 
Has anyone else noticed there CPU Test 2 score being lower than normal? Mine was around 130 & now its 25, I noticed the last couple of post's have similar scores. Any ideas?









I think you will find it is lower because of disabling *PPU*


----------



## total90

P19027


----------



## MrMason

16327 on sig rig

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=763316


----------



## Scooby24




----------



## jdswine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 







I think you will find it is lower because of disabling *PPU*









I reintalled vantage & Nvidia drivers & now its back up were it used to be.
Didn't change any settings so not sure what happened.


----------



## X4n4th

Core i7 processor @ 4.2Ghz
ATI HD4870x2 CossfireX @ 822/928

vantage - 25741
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=621954

You nVidia People and your physics....


----------



## [SilverToy]

Just what the title says: First bench to establish a baseline. No 
OC.
3D MARK Vantage: P19301
GPU: 18895
CPU: 20632
Numbers seen fair; they will get better!


----------



## akeedthe

P16742 ... cpu on stock as of yet...is this any good?


----------



## alexyov

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


p16742 ... Cpu on stock as of yet...is this any good?


very


----------



## shibbiness

Err does this look right?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shibbiness*


Err does this look right?


that cpu score is WAY high
but its cuz of physics
make sure you have it OFF COMPLETELY.


----------



## Bull

Here's my first run A 3.8Ghz and my cards @ stock. I left Physics test on.








[/IMG]


----------



## AcidF

I havent really tried anything yet..
But is this fine?


----------



## Mortimaxis

This is what I get with the my Sig rig as it is.







Any good?? Or just crap???


----------



## Tardious

My Sig Rig, No idea about these scores if they are good or not, I suppose having a slightly higher than the next guy will make your E-Peen grow or something.

http://i30.tinypic.com/301pnbl.jpg


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Here's my first run A 3.8Ghz and my cards @ stock. I left Physics test on.








[/IMG]

Second run with the new ATI 9.8 drivers @ stock clocks
Cpu @ 3.8 still but NB is OC to 2800Mhz.








[/IMG]


----------



## FtW 420

I tried out tri sli on the 285s last night & came up with 33428, forgot to set 2 of the cpuz boxes to memory & mobo before snapping the screenshot so there's 3 boxes of cpu info...


----------



## Acroma

Om nom nom, I can't wait to get some Dx11 GPU's in this beast!


----------



## akeedthe

P19112 when OCed to 4ghz from P16142


----------



## akeedthe

k...HOW the heck is my CPU score so low!!! Acroma above me has 45K+!!! and mines not even hitting 19k!

its OCed to 4ghz as well!!!


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
k...HOW the heck is my CPU score so low!!! Acroma above me has 45K+!!! and mines not even hitting 19k!

its OCed to 4ghz as well!!!

Because i don't listen to the crybabies that tell you to turn off phyx.....

It's there for a reason.


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


Because i don't listen to the crybabies that tell you to turn off phyx.....

It's there for a reason.


but isnt physx gpu bound???


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
but isnt physx gpu bound???

yes, so on the CPU test that's using Phyx the GPU is helping. Granted it's not much but damn it makes the CPU shine.


----------



## nismo_usaf

is this good?

3DMark Score
P20004
CPU Score
34432
Graphics Score
17552

new to this









stock clocks on my 280s as well. 
602 - 1296 - 1107


----------



## Bull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bull* 
Second run with the new ATI 9.8 drivers @ stock clocks
Cpu @ 3.8 still but NB is OC to 2800Mhz.








[/IMG]

I can say I'm pretty happy with a 20,000+ GPU score....The cards are not identical matches but work great together


----------



## Oupavoc

Well here is my latest run


----------



## bringonblink

just ran vantage, cpu at 3.8, and 4890 at 950/975.

getting P10834

GPU 10276
CPU 12940

is that about right?


----------



## dan7777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Well here is my latest run



















 oh!!! man was hoping that my i7 when i get it etc... will do better here is my score with a q6600 just go"s to show that a 2-3 year old system can keep up!







p.s i know my q6600&mobo is bottlenecking me some what! better board and i7 will give me better results im sure.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan7777*


oh!!! man was hoping that my i7 when i get it etc... will do better here is my score with a q6600 just go"s to show that a 2-3 year old system can keep up!







p.s i know my q6600&mobo is bottlenecking me some what! better board and i7 will give me better results im sure.


cpu score 41k? yeah i believe that


----------



## dan7777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


cpu score 41k? yeah i believe that


 mobo not up to the job mate im hoping that a newer mobo that supports sli and i7 will help me abit more cuz the board i got now dont support sli has such! if you know what i mean.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan7777*


mobo not up to the job mate im hoping that a newer mobo that supports sli and i7 will help me abit more cuz the board i got now dont support sli has such! if you know what i mean.


i know theirs no way in hell your chip scored that high lol


----------



## dan7777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I*


i know theirs no way in hell your chip scored that high lol


 arrrr mate im not lieing at all here is the link to futuremark...http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...CF8104E9FAE8CB


----------



## Adrienspawn

My older setup:

Q6600 @ 3.51ghz, GTX295 @ 707/1524/1258

P22.7K w/Physx

CPU Score 40048
Graphics Score 19837

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=842908


----------



## grunion

Finally broke 25k, P25142 to be exact.


----------



## nismo_usaf

i dunno man my q6600 got 34k with vantage man. and its only OC to 3.0Ghz


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dan7777* 
oh!!! man was hoping that my i7 when i get it etc... will do better here is my score with a q6600 just go"s to show that a 2-3 year old system can keep up!







p.s i know my q6600&mobo is bottlenecking me some what! better board and i7 will give me better results im sure.

This was ran with physX,and oupavoc was ran without physX


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bullant* 
This was ran with physX,and oupavoc was ran without physX









shh dont let the secret out of the bag!

>.<


----------



## Protezione

3Dmark06= 16118 marks


----------



## LuminatX

see sig.


----------



## Patch

Hmm....I haven't seen this thread before.

A bit old, but still my top vantage score:

30793 (i7 975 @ 5.0 ghz with 4890 Toxic Quadfire)


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## webjeff04




----------



## sp4wners

P 14674

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1391746


----------



## booby219

i just did mine here it is P9385


----------



## Adrienspawn

P16305 with GTX285, 4ghz Q9550
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1367948

P22701 with GTX295, 3.5ghz Q6600 (same score w/E8600 4.175ghz)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=842908

P9320 with 4870, 3.2ghz Q6600
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=442525


----------



## MisterAutomatic

A bit disappointed with mine: 16364 Marks

BTW: I am not running the i7 975 Extreme, and I'm not running @ 4003MHZ, its a i7 920 @ 4.2GHZ right now.


----------



## the_milk_man

Is 13692 a good score for my system?

The 8800's were OC'd to 710/1695/1000, the e8400 was at 4.050 and the ram was at 900.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
Is 13692 a good score for my system?

The 8800's were OC'd to 710/1695/1000, the e8400 was at 4.050 and the ram was at 900.

I got 18K with a Q6600 @ 3.6ghz on 3Dmark06, and I was told it was a good score. So run 06 if you want a direct comparison to that, I don't think Vantage was out when I was benching it.


----------



## Webrider

How does this look? I feel its quite low for some reason...


----------



## Adrienspawn

Looks ok. I get 2000 more with the Q9550 @ 4.0ghz and OC'ed GTX285.


----------



## rx7racer

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1404224

i7 920, CF 4890's

Stock Score, look about right?

I'm not very stoked right now. http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1404443 @ 3.8GHz


----------



## Adrienspawn

^ Your FPS is pretty much the same as mine. Thanks to your better CPU, a single 4890 would probably get the same score, so that's making me think only one card is being used.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Webrider* 
How does this look? I feel its quite low for some reason...










I get the exact same score with my q9550 and my 4890, what was your oc's on that run? for gpu and cpu


----------



## Bull

Here's a new run with the catalyst 9.9 drivers and 3.8 GHz OC. I gained approx. 800 marks on the GPU over 9.8 with the same exact set up.








[/IMG]


----------



## Webrider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I* 
I get the exact same score with my q9550 and my 4890, what was your oc's on that run? for gpu and cpu

Cpu at 3.4 cant get more cuz of mobo. Gfx i think was 950 and 1080.


----------



## FtW 420

Got everything overclocked enough tonight to finally break 35k, physx off.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
^ Your FPS is pretty much the same as mine. Thanks to your better CPU, a single 4890 would probably get the same score, so that's making me think only one card is being used.

Yea, I thought that for a minute too. Even my rig in my sig right now beats this i7 920 and CF 4890 setup.

I did go with the XFX 4890's and they were ver. 5.3 of the ZDFC which I must say XFX fails at build quality for these in my book. The reference XFX ZDFC ver. 1.0 that I have has a much better build quality.

But I used GPU-Z and monitored both cards and tey both go to 100% load and both raise clocks to 3D performance.

I'm failing to see the big deal about i7 especially after now having it.









Unless it's the fail from XFX for their new 4890 pcb and pwm design.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7racer* 
Yea, I thought that for a minute too. Even my rig in my sig right now beats this i7 920 and CF 4890 setup.

I did go with the XFX 4890's and they were ver. 5.3 of the ZDFC which I must say XFX fails at build quality for these in my book. The reference XFX ZDFC ver. 1.0 that I have has a much better build quality.

But I used GPU-Z and monitored both cards and tey both go to 100% load and both raise clocks to 3D performance.

I'm failing to see the big deal about i7 especially after now having it.









Unless it's the fail from XFX for their new 4890 pcb and pwm design.

It's definitely something with the graphic cards, as your physics (CPU) score is higher than mine with Physx turned off.

Try taking out one card and checking your score again.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Got everything overclocked enough tonight to finally break 35k, physx off.

Hey nice score FtW 420, with physx off too.


----------



## x46nno

39103 3DMarks


----------



## Adrienspawn

^ That's crazy! Get a Q9550 and 2x2GB PC2-8500+!!!


----------



## Socom

CPU is only @ 3.1 atm, mobo won't let me go higher


----------



## TerryP

I got this with my new BFG 295 GTX h20


----------



## Yukss

i overclock a little bit my cpu and heavily overclock my card and got this:


----------



## Asmola

nVidia owners, disable PhysX for fair comparison!!
My best score so far..


----------



## Yukss

Quote:

nVidia owners, disable PhysX for fair comparison!!
My best score so far..
lol thatÂ´s funny.. so you can easily see how great is nvidia.. i have to DISABLE something to be fair with ATI.. XD


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
lol thatÂ´s funny.. so you can easily see how great is nvidia.. i have to DISABLE something to be fair with ATI.. XD










It's more nVidia deliberately being tuned to synthetic benchmarks, rather than ATi being more crap. In the real world the performance between ATi and nVidia is not that dissimilar.
I am no fanboy, BTW.


----------



## Yukss

problably.. but you got admit that is funny.. "disable physx to be fair of ". jaja


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha right, once my bloodrage gets back from RMA im going to post my physx enabled scores with pride, my last CPU core overclocked was 51k, now I have an 8800gt for dedicated physx = higher cpu score + offload graphics cards = higher gpu score then throw in an overclock and I hope to break 30k, last was jsut under 25k


----------



## Wishmaker

3D Mark Vantage :


----------



## DK_mz

here is mine before 2 upgrades ago lol, after this i downgraded to a single gtx260 and then upgraded to i7 lol


----------



## PizzaMan

9th place 9600GT SLi P11077: http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=900748

14th place 9600GT single P6379: http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=894948


----------



## ArmenianLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 









CPU is only @ 3.1 atm, mobo won't let me go higher









is that your car? thats a beautifull z

heres mine with a single 5870


----------



## Wishmaker

The 5870 seems to have roughly 4000 more than the HD4890 in Vantage. I reckon this difference will show up again when you CF your setup.

















3D Mark Vantage : *21646-->[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX/ 1GHz / 1050 MHz*


----------



## vinzend

is that ugly for my rig?


----------



## DK_mz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*




is that ugly for my rig?


seems about right, i had the same score with a q6600 @ 4ghz and a single gtx280 with physx turned on


----------



## Adrienspawn

Same score w/GTX285, physX turned off. CPU at 4ghz as well but Q9550, which probably made the difference.


----------



## tha d0ctor

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19

physx is turned on because I have an 8800gt as dedicated physx and I didnt waste my money for nothing!!!

27188 3dmarks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


Same score w/GTX285, physX turned off. CPU at 4ghz as well but Q9550, which probably made the difference.


Adrienspawn....your getting real close to that magic number...FYI


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bull*


Adrienspawn....your getting real close to that magic number...FYI










One more closer









http://www.overclock.net/member-mile...6-posts-p.html


----------



## FtW 420

I took second place for a single gtx285 in hwbot with this 16810 point run, this card hit some pretty great clocks for me today: http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=903713

screenshot


----------



## PizzaMan

2nd place. NICE!


----------



## tha d0ctor

821 gpu clock... dammmnnnnn.. volt modded ftw?


----------



## [CyGnus]

And how about organizing the scores by Marks or by Nick....


----------



## [CyGnus]

My score in day to day configuration E8400 @ 4.4GHz 5870 Stock Clocks 17k


----------



## Mygaffer

Count me in with P10024. I had to really overclock to break 10,000. Link is in Sig.


----------



## MC21

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...3EB1FA1FFA1943


----------



## PizzaMan

P11665 SLi 9600GT

P6659 Single 9600GT


----------



## SacredChaos

In my sig.


----------



## woppy101

here is mine 
P19801

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1518342


----------



## FtW 420

Here's what I could do with a single gtx 260 216 (14110) & with 2 x gtx 260 216sp in sli (23408):



















Edit: Just looking at the score above mine, pretty impressive for a single card woppy101.


----------



## triggs75

Here is mine when I was running Vista. Will have to see if Windows 7 does better.

P24620 3DMark Vantage


----------



## Intelship

P7968 Woop Woop
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1419033


----------



## Wishmaker

***Sigh







****

Can't smash the 22000 barrier in Vantage

*I7 [email protected] 3.33 + Turbo Mode GPU : 1000 / MEM: 1100*









*I7 [email protected] 3.9 + Turbo Mode GPU : 1000 / MEM: 1100*










I reckon at 4.2 I hit the 22000 mark. Unfortunately, my I7 is a C1/C0 revision and I've yet to find a way to keep it stable at that frequency







.


----------



## Wishmaker

***Hurray!!!





















****

I found a way to make it stable at 4.1 GHz and highest temp in Linx was 72!!

*3D Mark Vantage : 22194-->I7 REV C0/[email protected] + CF XFX HD4890 XXX GPU: 1GHz MEM: 1.15 GHz

*

















***Windows 7 X64 Ultimate RETAIL
** Catalyst 9.10
* Triple Buffering and Adaptive AA on


----------



## vinzend

Vantage
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1540106

fair enough..


----------



## AgentJadeD

Vantage with CPUz and GPUz


----------



## hombredelassrtas

3DMark Vantage: 28352

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1501946

using Sig Rig


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hombredelassrtas*


3DMark Vantage: 28352

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1501946

using Sig Rig



Amazing scores mate.


----------



## hombredelassrtas

thanks


----------



## Console-hater

W00T, I'm downloading at 1Mb/s. With my 10 Mbps connection.


----------



## Console-hater

As I tried to install 3DMark, it said it required Vista, which I don't have on this computer. 10mins wasted on downloading.


----------



## FtW 420

Vantage requires vista or later, 3dmark 03, 05 & 06 all work well in XP.


----------



## epitek




----------



## chatch15117

I think i may get another GTX 260 off craigslist for $120 xD so I should have 22,000 in the next week







.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*











I think i may get another GTX 260 off craigslist for $120 xD so I should have 22,000 in the next week







.


You'll probably get more than that. I'm getting 23423 with specs below.


----------



## theo.gr

I had some strange results with my 5770 yesterday!
@1000/1350 and @1000/1400 i get NO GAINS!What is this supposed to mean?
Am i getting errors maybe on 1400?


----------



## glenbuck1914

I decided to do some late night benching with a 4890 Co-op - Running a 4890 & GTS250







Been trying to break 15k all day and what do you know, finally do it with my last run...










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1577539

... now I'm safe in the knowledge that a large amount of alcohol really does increase overclocking ability!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Vantage wasn't meant to be ran with Physx enabled for GPU calculations. No one really compares Vantage scores if they have Physx enabled....


----------



## ntuason




----------



## overclockerz

3DMark Vantage Score with physx disabled.

Setup is in mine sig.


----------



## Aviator

I Got P7150 3DMarks..Fine?


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aviator*


I Got P7150 3DMarks..Fine?


sounds right to me. If you got anothe video card and did CF you could expect to get into the 1200 range. But thats a guess.


----------



## hitman1985




----------



## overclockerz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yukss* 
lol thatÂ´s funny.. so you can easily see how great is nvidia.. i have to DISABLE something to be fair with ATI.. XD

LOL. Its like telling a rich chap to keep away all his money and compare himself to a normal chap based on just looks, attitude and education for a more 'level' playing field. Tell that to modern women.

Well, ATI can also come out with their own physx to fight nvidia, no one to stop them.

Back to question. Why should Nvidia card holders give up that physx edge in benching just because ATI cards doesn't have it? You have it, you flaunt it. Isn't that so in pc enthusiast world?


----------



## overclockerz

3Dmark Vantage with Physx Enabled!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerz*


LOL. Its like telling a rich chap to keep away all his money and compare himself to a normal chap based on just looks, attitude and education for a more 'level' playing field. Tell that to modern women.

Well, ATI can also come out with their own physx to fight nvidia, no one to stop them.

Back to question. Why should Nvidia card holders give up that physx edge in benching just because ATI cards doesn't have it? You have it, you flaunt it. Isn't that so in pc enthusiast world?



It isn't an edge in benching, in competitions & official scoring like hwbot it's considered more like a cheat. For comparing scores it just makes things easier when everything is equal, when gaming for fun do whatever works best.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
It isn't an edge in benching, in competitions & official scoring like hwbot it's considered more like a cheat. For comparing scores it just makes things easier when everything is equal, when gaming for fun do whatever works best.

^^^ what he said

Futuremark has even stated that the Physx test is meant to be a CPU only test and not GPU. Thus, for the benchmark to be true to its purpose GPU Physx should be disabled. In the competitive benchmark world Vantage with GPU Physx enabled is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## overclocked-dot-com

there we go


----------



## chatch15117

new one


----------



## Crooksy




----------



## triggs75

Another try with Win7 and it got me out of 24K and into 25K

Triggs75 ------------------ i7 [email protected] 3.69GHz --- (1) 295 674/1453/1175 ----- P25,515

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1622162










Chad


----------



## Newbie2009

I have a question. I only recently got vantage so I am not familiar with the PhysicsX thing.
If it is enabled, it artifically inflates the cpu score, that much I gathered. But does it also take a hit then on the graphics tests?
I have been looking at some scores online and my scores seem to be backward, huge cpu score and low graphics score. I compared a 22k vs mine, around the same score, same cpu, his @ 3.8ghz, [email protected] 3.6ghz

His graphics card is a GTX 295, Mine is gtx275 in sli.
He is 20-30 fps ahead in the graphical tests per test and of course with physicsX enabled I gain it back in the physics department.

So with it on does it affect the graphics scores or does it look like I have a problem?


----------



## raisethe3

Is this correct? I am baffled that I get no scores at all. Am I doing this correctly?


















Let me know what you think.


----------



## raisethe3

^^^So no one knows why I got a ZERO for my score?









I thought you guys might be able to help me out how to boost this score up?


----------



## coffeejunky

Are you using the standard tests (P for example) I think if you change any settings at all you get 0.


----------



## raisethe3

I am not an expert in these programs. Could you tell me what specific settings I am supposed to configure? As far as I know, I had these settings on.

Here are all the four settings I configured attached.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Are you using the standard tests (P for example) I think if you change any settings at all you get 0.


----------



## XedLos

Here are my scores on and i7 and gtx 295


----------



## XedLos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raisethe3* 
I am not an expert in these programs. Could you tell me what specific settings I am supposed to configure? As far as I know, I had these settings on.

Here are all the four settings I configured attached.

Just runn it at performance. Or once you open the program it should be set to performance so just start teh bench mark


----------



## raisethe3

Ok, finally got it to run, and finally got some scores. Still a little low me thinks, could be the CPU. What do you think?


----------



## XedLos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


Ok, finally got it to run, and finally got some scores. Still a little low me thinks, could be the CPU. What do you think?


It looks about right for your video card. What speed is ur cpu at?


----------



## raisethe3

AMD Athlon 64 X2 2.9Ghz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XedLos*


It looks about right for your video card. What speed is ur cpu at?


----------



## tha d0ctor

not as fast as this 8800gt 512mb *P9203* @ 913/2301/1285 MHZ









http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=919238


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
not as fast as this 8800gt 512mb *P9203* @ 913/2301/1285 MHZ









http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=919238

Nice shader clock









I can't get mine to run 2300 and I have fewer SPs then you.


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks! it really makes me want to see how far the shaders can go from there, but after that run I decided to give up and save the card's life for another day (and hopefully in a few days some SLI runs







)


----------



## zootielolo

Here is my initial run, hoping to break 20k soon. Is this a decent score?

Vantage P19520


----------



## Pouleterie

PhysX disabled, with sig rig.


----------



## Neckabutu

Heres mine















[/URL][/IMG]
notice something sinister?
Physx card installed with 190.3 beta drivers and a patch to make it all work.
5870 x 2in crossfire and a GTS 250 Dedicated for Physx.
OH YEAH


----------



## FtW 420

zootielolo, that's a great score.

Pouleterie, your gpu score is incredible for the 285 in your sig.


----------



## pcnoob1

lol wow
this thread makes me realize how bad my computer bites the dust on vantage
i think i get like a 7960 something


----------



## Pouleterie

Thanks. Not sure how to explain the GPU results, I ran another one this morning and got a better score too. Here's with the GPU-Z and CPU-Z up.










Older drivers, maybe? I haven't updated in a while.


----------



## Capwn

Highest score Ive got was P15,145. around 15k is my average. Not bad to SLI 250's and a Phenom I.


----------



## harrison

p14004


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


p14004


why is my cpu scoor so high? (49360) is this good? im oc to 3.4 most are 3.7 to 4.0 why??


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


why is my cpu scoor so high?


You didn't turn physx off before you ran the test, which you should always do while running nVidia gpus.










I ran that in June. I'm going to see what I can hit now that it's 22 degrees outside.


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*


You didn't turn physx off before you ran the test, which you should always do while running nVidia gpus.










I ran that in June. I'm going to see what I can hit now that it's 22 degrees outside.










so physx messed up my scoor?


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harrison*


so physx messed up my scoor?


Physx affects the cpu physics test, it should be testing the cpu only and with nVidia physx enabled it will more than double your cpu scores, which will help your overall score.

For a fair and easy way to compare scores Physx should be turned off for Vantage.


----------



## harrison

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*


Physx affects the cpu physics test, it should be testing the cpu only and with nVidia physx enabled it will more than double your cpu scores, which will help your overall score.

For a fair and easy way to compare scores Physx should be turned off for Vantage.










thanks thats good to know.


----------



## Jaggar

assuming Physx enabled


----------



## SgtHop

All I have is a screen of my scores, uploaded it on HWBot. 








It's with my sigrig, so there isn't going to be any issues with PhysX. I'll re-run it if necessary, but I don't have my rig up right now.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here's my score with my current rig:


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1676069










i think 4.4 is a keeper


----------



## NCspecV81

I see what you did thar!


----------



## 21276

Just installed Vantage to check out my new i7 rig. P13287, thats with i7 at stock.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1681646


----------



## kyleax1

i7 860 @ 4.1ghz
(1) 5970 @ 950/1100


----------



## ToxicAdam

3DMark06:










3DMark Vantage:


----------



## tehmaggot

I ran Vantage in fear of one of my 4890's underperforming, but it seems to be doing fine!


----------



## Baconslayer09

My video card is weighing me down. Looks like the HD 4670 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yeah, time for a 5770 atleast.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Vantage score with 9.12 catalyst (800gpu/1000mem)


----------



## mtbiker033

GTX260-216's @ 756/1512/1188 P20,002

compare link:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1700979


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Single 4890 at 1055/1220 and i7 at 4.45GHz.

*P15086*










Number 5 for 4890's on HWBot.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/...ll%20of%20fame

I'm working on getting up a little higher. My goal is 15200.


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


My video card is weighing me down. Looks like the HD 4670 just doesn't cut it.











You need a new rig. Fast.


----------



## skunksmash

check out my latest run.....









5970 @ 840/1150










check out the GPU score, its an absolute monster even though ive got a heavy CPU bottleneck


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Here you go guys. 32k+ with ATI hardware.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1694335


----------



## greydor

Well, I broke 20k. *950/1275*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


Well, I broke 20k. *950/1275*


While Vantage is very GPU dependant, with my processor at 4.4GHz, I get almost 28K on CPU. That would help your score quite a bit. See if you can get that higher.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skitzogreg*


You need a new rig. Fast.


This is my new rig, except for the video card. It cost me under $400, I can't *****.


----------



## nitrous1

Um lol.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

are we meant to run this in entry or performance or what? =S


----------



## liverpoolonly

PERFORMANCE.... heres mine... physx off


----------



## NCspecV81

P30,787 with Crossfire 5870's. No PhysuX of course.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1695990


----------



## liverpoolonly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
P30,787 with Crossfire 5870's. No PhysuX of course.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1695990

not a bad score at all well done.


----------



## USAFFCC

GPU: 16239
CPU: 17799
Overall: P16603
stock clocks all around with sig rig (just built today)
i need higher!!!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Alrighty...

2 x 4890 @ 1000/1100
i7 920 @ 4.45GHz

*P23299*










Without dry ice or LN2, there's no way I'll get the 25K I was hoping for. I'm about to run this with some higher clocks. My goal now is to get 24K.


----------



## Monst3r

45K SLI 295s , CPU @ 4.6, Will post ss's soon


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monst3r*


45K SLI 295s , CPU @ 4.6, Will post ss's soon










At first I didn't believe you, and then I realized that's with PhysX. Any idea what your score is like without it?


----------



## psi_guy

ran 3dmark vantage yesterday and got this score:


----------



## mdbsat

Hey guys. Im VERY new int he PC world. I bought the comp in my sig last week. It is a prefab job from a store. Is this score about right? I just have no clue and I know its lower than everyones in this thread. Just confused as this comp is new. Thanks in advance.

P10445


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


Hey guys. Im VERY new int he PC world. I bought the comp in my sig last week. It is a prefab job from a store. Is this score about right? I just have no clue and I know its lower than everyones in this thread. Just confused as this comp is new. Thanks in advance.

P10445











overclock your cpu to 3.8Ghz and your score will rise.


----------



## Wishmaker

Hitting the limit in Vantage on my system







. The joys of having a C0 I7














. Please note how my scores have dramatically decreased when clocked at 4.2 without HT







.


----------



## Prong

With Q9400 @3.44 ghz and a single 512MB 4870 @800/950


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


overclock your cpu to 3.8Ghz and your score will rise.


I dont know how and I do not have a cooler yet. I can only overclock the CPU to 2.93 using a utility that came with the computer. Is the P10445 about right for a prefab comuter with my setup? I think I want to upgrade my graphics card, will this help?


----------



## Prong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


I dont know how and I do not have a cooler yet. I can only overclock the CPU to 2.93 using a utility that came with the computer. Is the P10445 about right for a prefab comuter with my setup? I think I want to upgrade my graphics card, will this help?


Upgrading your graphics card of course helps. However gtx260 is still a very good graphics card imo. You can compare your result to mine because 4870 is equivelent of gtx260. Your score is normal. If you oc your cpu and graphics card it will go higher.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prong*


Upgrading your graphics card of course helps. However gtx260 is still a very good graphics card imo. You can compare your result to mine because 4870 is equivelent of gtx260. Your score is normal. If you oc your cpu and graphics card it will go higher.


His score shouldn't be close to yours, though. First of all, Nvidia cards almost always score better in Vantage. Second, he's running an i7. Even at stock settings, he should be getting around 21K for CPU.


----------



## Prong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


His score shouldn't be close to yours, though. First of all, Nvidia cards almost always score better in Vantage. Second, he's running an i7. Even at stock settings, he should be getting around 21K for CPU.


So ? What do you think he should get with stock i7 920 and a gtx 260 ? 20k ?

I didn't say his score should be close to mine. What I was trying to say is gtx 260 and 4870 performs very close to each other. With stock i7 and gtx 260 his score is normal imo...of course with physx disabled.

Yes, nvidia always scores better and this one is an another example for that. Even he runs everything at stock and I have an oc'ed quad and an oc'ed 4870 our scores are still very close. No doubt that's an advantage of i7 and nvidia graphics card but also he shouldn't expect much much more without oc'ing that i7 and gtx260.


----------



## calebchosen

GPU Bottleneck :s









By calebchosen at 2009-12-27


----------



## FtW 420

First gtx 285 to crack 17000 for a single gpu in vantage!!










hwbot link: http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935395


----------



## Starman27

This doesn't seem right to me. My cpu is stock, but my gpu is OCed to 960/1445. Is this what I should expect from my rig then, or is something wrong?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Comparing that to a 4890, it seems about right. The 5770 performs about on the level of a 4870. An overclocked 4870 should be close to the performance of a stock 4890, which in Vantage is about 10.5K.

So from that reasoning, yep. However, I'm not sure that I've seen any other 5770 Vantage scores.


----------



## calebchosen

Starman27, youÂ´re Cpu Score is really low for your OC :s
Edit: Sorry, didnÂ´t see youÂ´re running on stock :s

by the way, nice Wallpaper of the Sainted Physician!


----------



## Starman27

Ok, thanks guys. I'm going to oc my cpu to about 4, but need to reseat my HSF first because my temps are waaaay too high, even at stock. Just wanted to make sure everything else was looking fine.

And thanks Caleb, I like the new episode reference. Gotta love David Tennant, he will be missed.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty good score, but you could get it up a bit if you raised the clocks a little more on the 4890's.


----------



## hokk

Rawr


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Impressive score Kylzer! Those are some crazy memory clocks!


----------



## DOOOLY

Here is mine


----------



## Villosa

Mine just done the other day.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice overall, but you can definitely get the GPU score higher! Does disabling PhysX help the GPU portion? Obviously it would kill the overall, but it really surprises me that your 275's aren't keeping up or at least closer to my 4890's.


----------



## Villosa

I was able to OC the cards to P24,xxx but they were unstable in Arkham Asylum so I put them back to stock. I haven't done the test with physx disabled yet.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villosa* 
I was able to OC the cards to P24,xxx but they were unstable in Arkham Asylum so I put them back to stock. I haven't done the test with physx disabled yet.

When going for records (or just really high scores), you ignore artifacts and hope they don't crash!! Though my individual cards are stable at those speeds. For some reason they get mad when they're in Crossfire.

But crossfire gave such insane framerates that I never OC'd them for gaming. Just benching.

Any chance I can convince you to do an OC'd PhysX disabled run? I'd like to see what you can pull out of those cards!


----------



## Villosa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
When going for records (or just really high scores), you ignore artifacts and hope they don't crash!! Though my individual cards are stable at those speeds. For some reason they get mad when they're in Crossfire though.

But crossfire gave such insane framerates that I never OC'd them for gaming. Just benching.

Any chance I can convince you to do an OC'd PhysX disabled run? I'd like to see what you can pull out of those cards!










Oh didn't know that. Then I probably could've gone higher then, much higher then...I was mostly looking for stability for gaming purposes. Oh I was able to go quite high on singles but in SLI these cards are a pain to OC.

Will go do a non physX stock run for you right now.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villosa* 
Oh didn't know that. Then I probably could've gone higher then, much higher then...I was mostly looking for stability for gaming purposes. Oh I was able to go quite high on singles but in SLI these cards are a pain to OC.

Will go do a non physX stock run for you right now.

Fankies









(Thanks)

Yeah, for some benching is a stability test. For me, it's a "let's see if I can get this card to be stable enough not to crash for 8 minutes" test. I have to restart a lot when benching, but I enjoy it. I managed to get 5th place for the 4890 Single Vantage score. It's because I don't have Dice/LN2 yet and I couldn't run it at higher than 4.45GHz on the i7.


----------



## Villosa

For some reason my GPU score was only 20709 with physx disabled through NV control panel.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villosa* 
For some reason my GPU score was only 20709 with physx disabled.

Sometimes, if clocks are too high it might not crash, but will render a lower score.

For instance, in the images below, My memory clock was increased 20MHz, but scored a 120 points lower than the other run:

I would still expect better results, though.



















EDIT: What are the percentage overclocks you ran it with over stock?

On my 4890 crossfire run, they were 15% on the core, and 19.5% on the memory.


----------



## Pings

Here is mine from a while ago.


----------



## Villosa

xxbassplayerxx,

I don't understand the whole benchmarking thing really. Just a bunch of numbers isn't it? As long as it can game right? Still thanks for the insight man.


----------



## XedLos

Heres my score


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Villosa* 
xxbassplayerxx,

I don't understand the whole benchmarking thing really. Just a bunch of numbers isn't it? As long as it can game right? Still thanks for the insight man.

Just a hobby of mine









I spent tons of money then turned to benchmarks to challenge my system (before I got rid of my second 4890). I enjoy it. Some don't see the point, but to each his own!


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Crossfire 4870's 512mb, 750 core / 900 mem, CPU @ 3.9ghz:










Crossfire 4870's 512mb, 850 core / 1050 mem (stock voltage), CPU @ 3.9ghz:










And here's a couple from a 5770 I had for all of 3 days, and one of my 4870's.

5770, 1000 core / 1300 mem (ignore the GPU-Z screenie, wasn't updated yet), CPU @ 3.6ghz:










4870, 790 core / 1050 mem, CPU @ 3.6ghz










Couldn't get anymore benchs completed on the 5770 because the card was requiring more and more voltage to stay stable. It took this card 1.35volts just to get bench stable @ 1ghz core (which is why it went back to the store).


----------



## jcf1

Here are my score for my sig rig. Only difference is that I'm running the 5870's at 900/1300 for the benchmark (I don't normally because at stock vots it's slightly unstable and I haven't gotten around to upping that yet)


----------



## Pings

I think we can give up posting here. *Last edited by vinodfrndz : 05-03-08*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


I think we can give up posting here. *Last edited by vinodfrndz : 05-03-08*


I'm not looking to make the list any more. Just posting updates. I like this thread


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Damn all of youse with your crossfire and sli+physx >=[

heres with my e6750 on 3.12 and my 5750 on 870/1300 =] my goal was to get my gpu over 9000


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
Damn all of youse with your crossfire and sli+physx >=[

heres with my e6750 on 3.12 and my 5750 on 870/1300 =] my goal was to get my gpu over 9000

Well... it seems you did so! Congrats!


----------



## jNSK

Here's mine with the below system:


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


I think we can give up posting here. *Last edited by vinodfrndz : 05-03-08*


If you want in a list you should join the OCN HWbot team and then you'll get on this list.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...e-ranking.html


----------



## badger6021

sapphire 5850 im loving this card


----------



## pcnazz

Looking to pull the trigger on the EVGA E760 CLASSIFIED "Overclocker's Pick" 3-Way SLI + PhysX 1366 Intel X58 EATX Intel Motherboard & i7-920 cpu I've been drooling over for a long time now. The AMD 965 125w clocked at 4.1Ghz 24/7 can't push my one 5970 to its capabilities .


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnazz* 














3dmark06 24380 Analysis*Vantage 20872 Analysis Have room to oc further in Vantage .

score looks abit low for 5970 is that default settings in vantage ? i would of exspected 28-29k


----------



## tha d0ctor

My 8800GTX which I have since killed but it performed as well a a stock GTX 260 about


----------



## thebest

Entry: 16862
Performance: 5096
High: 2918
Extreme: Not big enough screen lol

are they Good? I dont know.


----------



## thebest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badger6021* 
score looks abit low for 5970 is that default settings in vantage ? i would of exspected 28-29k

It is cos hes running vista and not 7 i think


----------



## Robilar

I can't figure out why my cpu score is so low?

The i7 at 4 ghz up a couple of posts (running at 4ghz, is scoring quite a bit higher)

Ah, I thought the member above had his cpu running at 4ghz (his cpu score is 25k) but is actually running at 4.4 ghz. I guess my score is right where is should be at 4ghz.


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


score looks abit low for 5970 is that default settings in vantage ? i would of exspected 28-29k


Default benchmarks . It's not a low score for AMD platform . I just order an i7 920 and Asus Rampage II Extreme . This will be my first ever Intel platform . The 5970 has forced me to make this move . Bitter sweet but very much looking forward to it .


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I can't figure out why my cpu score is so low?

The i7 at 4 ghz up a couple of posts (running at 4ghz, is scoring quite a bit higher)

Ah, I thought the member above had his cpu running at 4ghz (his cpu score is 25k) but is actually running at 4.4 ghz. I guess my score is right where is should be at 4ghz.


the guy with the 52k CPU score had physx enabled which nullifys the score in terms of hwbot or ORB ranking FYI


----------



## StretchNuts

13966

With my GTS250's in SLI
q6600 at 3.0
2GB ram at 667

Is this a little low?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Fastest 8800GTX SLI setup in vantage on hwbot


















18k is so close...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Fastest 8800GTX SLI setup in vantage on hwbot









18k is so close...

You couldn't get through at higher than 4.2GHz??


----------



## badger6021

heres mine single 5850..


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
You couldn't get through at higher than 4.2GHz??

I benched up to 4.5ghz and it didn't give me any better scores, I'm going to try again later but for now I've moved on to 05 and etc. Plus my timings were tight at 4.2 so that could have played a role.

Ill try at 4.5 again or 4.4, I really want to reset the record to 18k, that'd be a nice milestone to reach


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Fastest 8800GTX SLI setup in vantage on hwbot


















18k is so close...


I no see HWbot link......


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1785777 22366 with a mid overclock on my sig rig.


----------



## badger6021

broke my previous record single 5850


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I no see HWbot link......


I do apologize Pizzaman:

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...tx_17708_marks

2 points for a gold medal... I didn't know I was benching the equivalent of 9400gt or something ol


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

With SLI and PhysX it was *P 25093*
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...20i7/3dnma.jpg

With SLI off and No Physx it was *P 12465*


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


With SLI and PhysX it was P 21344
With SLI off and No Physx it was P12465


damn I've never seen such a large increase for physx.. do you have a dedicated card?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


damn I've never seen such a large increase for physx.. do you have a dedicated card?


No that was with SLi 260s at 720Core/1513Shader/2080Mem WITH core i7, with the Q6600 That score was around 19,XXXK

(and u quoted the wrong one, I edited the score to be right)


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
With SLI and PhysX it was *P 25093*
http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...20i7/3dnma.jpg

With SLI off and No Physx it was *P 12465*

12465 seems low for an i7&260s in sli?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Newbie2009* 
12465 seems low for an i7&260s in sli?

I SAID SLI OFF and *no* Physx for 12465

SLI OFF With physx was around 15K

My 3d Mark 06 with 1 card and no Phys was 20,272


----------



## Witchdoctor

Witchdoctor - P32630 3DMARKS - 2x EVGA Geforce 295's SLI [690/1175/1455]


----------



## tha d0ctor

beautiful score, im sure you could get or 35k with that setup


----------



## Witchdoctor

Yea I hear ya this is a pretty old run with better drivers I agree totally but the drivers were very young at the time ... have since sold the 295's to assemble a dual rack ........


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I do apologize Pizzaman:

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...tx_17708_marks

2 points for a gold medal... I didn't know I was benching the equivalent of 9400gt or something ol



You're 1st out of only 19 submissions. That's why you only got 2 points for it. If you can get more peeps with 88GTX SLI setups to submit scores you can increase your points.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You're 1st out of only 19 submissions. That's why you only got 2 points for it. If you can get more peeps with 88GTX SLI setups to submit scores you can increase your points.

It seems the only recent submissions for the 8800gtx is in the point cash cows like 06/05, and these people are benching at 5.0ghz and dominating my scores.









-TRI-SLI 8800GTX at 710/1850/1175

Same with this one, I'll only get two points for this when i submit but it makes my crysis settings rise exponentially


----------



## ShortySmalls

P23596 3DMarks

thats with a mid lvl gpu overclock and a pretty high cpu overclock. Coun't prob manage to get it to 4.4 ghz to bench if i had some better cooling. just doing it that high got the temps in the mid 80's*c.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
Updated Scores in my sig.

Are your cards overclocked?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Are your cards overclocked?

700 core/1600mhz shaders/1100 (2200 Effective) on the cards.


----------



## grunion

I wonder if the P55 is holding them back?


----------



## NCspecV81

blah PhysuX.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
blah PhysuX.

Oh stop it, you know you'd like to see what kind of physx boosted score you could turn.
C'mon don't lie


----------



## SgtHop

How exactly would PhysX work on my machine? I've got three mismatched GPUs, would all of them contribute?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
How exactly would PhysX work on my machine? I've got three mismatched GPUs, would all of them contribute?

Hmm

Can you select which card from the drop down menu?


----------



## SgtHop

Now, I'm really new to this whole PhysX and Nvidia thing. I haven't really had a chance to play around with them or anything, they're just folding away. So, forgive my ignorance, but do you mean in Vantage or in Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Now, I'm really new to this whole PhysX and Nvidia thing. I haven't really had a chance to play around with them or anything, they're just folding away. So, forgive my ignorance, but do you mean in Vantage or in Nvidia Control Panel?


NV CP

I know when I was running multiple NV cards, the option was presented in the physX section.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, it does have a drop down menu. Would there be any problem with selecting my main card as the PhysX card?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, it does have a drop down menu. Would there be any problem with selecting my main card as the PhysX card?


For Vantage, no not a problem.


----------



## SgtHop

Alright. I too have become curious as to what my computer would produce with PhysX on. I shall see once Vantage has finished downloading.

Edit: IT IS DONE

Not that great though, overall. P14115. I miss my 4890s...


----------



## vicious_fishes

16538


----------



## Sozin

I just ran it and got 7615. Does this seem like a right score?


----------



## Chucklez

My new Max Score on Vantage.

Performance 1920X1200


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
My new Max Score on Vantage.

Performance 1920X1200









was exspecting more from that 5970 to be honest mate wish i had it im sure you could get around 27k+ heres my single 5850 overclocked vantage score


----------



## Bartmasta

the only reason you have a better vantage score than the guy with a 5970 is because you have an i7 which gave you a mad cpu score. If you check his GPU score it's higher than yours.


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


the only reason you have a better vantage score than the guy with a 5970 is because you have an i7 which gave you a mad cpu score. If you check his GPU score it's higher than yours.


 is gpu is only a few 1000 points better so its not so impressive for a Â£500+ pound gpu







if i had anthor 5850 which would still be cheaper than 1 5970 will blow that score out of the water


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


is gpu is only a few 1000 points better so its not so impressive for a Â£500+ pound gpu







if i had anthor 5850 which would still be cheaper than 1 5970 will blow that score out of the water










4000 Points is quite a lot. And I would get a better GPU Score if I had a i7. In Benching my Phenom II bottlenecks my 5970. It never stay's at 99% Usage. Its normally at 80% under load. But with a Phenom II thats a pretty good score.


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


4000 Points is quite a lot. And I would get a better GPU Score if I had a i7. In Benching my Phenom II bottlenecks my 5970. It never stay's at 99% Usage. Its normally at 80% under load. But with a Phenom II thats a pretty good score.


 im not saying your 5970 is bad at all ive just seen people with 27k+ scores with that thing mate. i get near 20k with a single 5850 so i may grab anthor 5850 soon then we will see 30k+ i hope.


----------



## Bartmasta

im getting 5770 CF soon so I'll see how I do


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


im getting 5770 CF soon so I'll see how I do










 seen good results with those cards good luck man.


----------



## NCspecV81

what 2 properly tuned 5870 cores will do - *P30787*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1695990


----------



## Unknownm

Here is mine when I Crossfire a 512MB 5770 with my 1GB 5770. Both cards were stock. Experienced to much microstudder and most of the games i play don't even support it so I returned it


----------



## theo.gr

Where the hell did u get a *512 MB 5770????????*
I dont think there is one as far as i know...
Only 1GB !


----------



## Patch

My best single 5870 so far:










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1801517


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Where the hell did u get a *512 MB 5770????????*
I dont think there is one as far as i know...
Only 1GB !

PowerColor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814131328


----------



## vicious_fishes

so it seems vantage is significantly more gpu dependant than 06 huh ?

i've got 16,500 with 3.4ghz. wonder how i'll do with 4ghz


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


so it seems vantage is significantly more gpu dependant than 06 huh ?

i've got 16,500 with 3.4ghz. wonder how i'll do with 4ghz











No. The tests themselves rely on gpu power, but the total score is more cpu bound than any other futuremark benchmark.


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


No. The tests themselves rely on gpu power, but the total score is more cpu bound than any other futuremark benchmark.


3dmark06 is more cpu bound


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


3dmark06 is more cpu bound


you are incorrect sir.

In 06 the cpu score factors much, much less than the cpu score in Vantage. Thus, implying that cpu matters less in 06 than in vantage. Now the game tests do benefit more with cpu frequency in 06 as vantage. However, again, the total score benefits more from the cpu in Vantage. This is why only runnning half of the cpu test with physx enabled balloons the score up so much.

There's nothing to debate here. It's common knowledge.


----------



## vicious_fishes

fair enough. any idea when they're releasing their dx11 version ?


----------



## Tank

How good is my Score?


----------



## mxthunder

About on target for your GPU. Now OC that CPU and see what you can get it up to!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


How good is my Score?











Beats mine

3DMark Score P8416 3DMarks
CPU Score 40164
Graphics Score 6661


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


About on target for your GPU. Now OC that CPU and see what you can get it up to!


Oh I will be overclocking mine, this was just a base run so I can compare my scores once I raise my clocks back up. Right now I'm just waiting for my second GTS 250 to get here before I decide to raise my clocks back up because I dont wanna have to take them out again to reset the bios if Need be.

The overclock I had of 3.8 was when I had Vista and since im running windows 7 now, I'm not sure if it will remain stable so that's what all my benching is for and to see how much improvements I get


----------



## cky2k6

So close to 30k, maxed out my gpu, now just gotta work on that cpu score. vantage is really sensitive to imc stability, so theoretically faster settings often do not at all provide a higher score.



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1807390


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cky2k6* 
So close to 30k, maxed out my gpu, now just gotta work on that cpu score. vantage is really sensitive to imc stability, so theoretically faster settings often do not at all provide a higher score.



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1807390

this is what im trying to figure oput, I have a higher cpu score than you do yet your cpu is clocked faster than mine...is this what ur referring to as faster speeds dont always increase your score?


----------



## StretchNuts

12262
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1807646

*EDIT: OOPS I had Physics turned off








14741
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1807703*


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


this is what im trying to figure oput, I have a higher cpu score than you do yet your cpu is clocked faster than mine...is this what ur referring to as faster speeds dont always increase your score?


No, your score is higher because you have physx turned on. What I mean is that higher uncore speed, or higher memory speed do not net higher scores.


----------



## raisethe3

Here's a new update for 2010. Quite an improvement I say. I don't know how I did it. 2009 scored 6201, but here 6217.


----------



## Baconslayer09

New card and RAM, 3 times the performance.


----------



## pcnazz

One Asus EAH5970 using 24/7 100% stable clocks .


----------



## DeviousAddict

what settings does this benchmark need to be run on?


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict* 
what settings does this benchmark need to be run on?

p for performance-preset


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


p for performance-preset



Thank you









i'll post my scores once i get a chance to run the benchmark


----------



## Raenmaker

here is mine


----------



## theblah

14,291 3DMarks
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1816919
My latest result after installing another 4gb of ram and overclocking my CPU and GPU some more. I still need to push my CPU further


----------



## cgraham23

Hows my score for my current setup?
BTW my 5770 is overclocked:
1274 mV
960 Core Clock
1400 Memory Clock


----------



## Typhoeus

[email protected]/1125 Core i5 [email protected] 2.8Ghz.


----------



## Asmola




----------



## fbird777

Attachment 138504


----------



## Typhoeus




----------



## Pings

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 









Is that a Intel gadget? If so where did you get it at?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Is that a Intel gadget? If so where did you get it at?


http://www.intel.com/support/process.../CS-031038.htm


----------



## M1 Abrams

@ *fbird777*
Nice score.
""3DMark Vantage Score With GTX 285 SLI ""

*welcome to OCN ,btw


----------



## fbird777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1 Abrams* 
@ *fbird777*
Nice score.
""3DMark Vantage Score With GTX 285 SLI ""

*welcome to OCN ,btw

Thanks, I just added a second EVGA GTX 285 (got a good deal on it), both cards are OC'ed to GTX 285 SSC speeds. My i7 920 is at 3.8Ghz, been trying for 4Ghz but no luck


----------



## pcnazz

WarPig1 by pcnazz aka rocky9mm / One Asus EAH5970 on Danger Den DD-5970 Block @ 900Mhz/1201Mhz 1.174V .


----------



## badger6021

single 5850







score 20,880 <Overall GPU 19,712


----------



## Tank

See now I know something is up with my crappy scores.
Tis was my System before I overclocked my CPU:









this is my system now:


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


See now I know something is up with my crappy scores.
Tis was my System before I overclocked my CPU:
[-snip-]


The CPU score went up pretty good, but the GPU score dropped more than the increase in the CPU score, giving you a lower result. Any change to the GPU clocks?


----------



## Bartmasta




----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


The CPU score went up pretty good, but the GPU score dropped more than the increase in the CPU score, giving you a lower result. Any change to the GPU clocks?


not just a change in clocks, i went from my XFX GTS250 512mb to the MSI N250GTS 1G OC.....faster clocks and more memory


----------



## WIGILOCO

3DMark Score
P11605 3DMarks

CPU Score
11673

Graphics Score
11582

=)


----------



## Aqualoon

This seem right?

3DMark Score: 17870
CPU Score: 12930
GPU Score: 20477


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aqualoon*


This seem right?

3DMark Score: 17870
CPU Score: 12930
GPU Score: 20477


your cpu score seems really low to me


----------



## Aqualoon

Yeah I'm looking at others in this thread who have the same chip and they're at least 6k+ higher for CPU, granted it doesn't state what they're running their 955BE at, only have mine clocked to 3.8


----------



## tehmaggot

Don't pay too much attention to CPU scores. PhysX pampers that considerably. (Assuming the scores you're comparing to include nVidia GPUs)

I'm going to bench my new 5850 in a minute









Edit:
Here's my score. i5 750 @ 4.2Ghz, 5850 @ 950/1200.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*


Don't pay too much attention to CPU scores. PhysX pampers that considerably. (Assuming the scores you're comparing to include nVidia GPUs)


physics was disabled on mine and my cpu score increased right along with my overclock to 3.8Ghz....hmm, maybe thats why mu GPU score was so low? time to run it again


----------



## Aqualoon

i5 @ 4.2GHz = 19114
955BE @ 3.8GHz = 12930

Shouldn't my CPU be in the 14k's or does that look about right?


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


physics was disabled on mine and my cpu score increased right along with my overclock to 3.8Ghz....hmm, maybe thats why mu GPU score was so low? time to run it again


As far as I know, PhysX doesn't help GPU scores. It's worth a shot, though.


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*


As far as I know, PhysX doesn't help GPU scores. It's worth a shot, though.


ahh alright, well ill try again after the foldathon.


----------



## Bartmasta

vantage sucks, the cpu score matters too much

it's a gpu benchmark!


----------



## MRHANDS

First day with my i7


----------



## Starman27

I7 @ 3.8 and 5770's at 950/1200


----------



## NCspecV81

starman. You aren't far from me. You like benching?


----------



## nardox

Core i7 [email protected],5870 [email protected]/1200Mhz with 9800GT EE for PhysX


----------



## jimbonbon

PPU enabled score:
*3DMark score: 36948*
CPU score: 57144
Graphics score: 33054

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

PPU disabled:
*3DMark Score: 31045*
CPU Score: 25952
GPU Score: 33218

http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19

Core i7 920 @ 4267MHz (4067MHz in Windows)
Using 21 x 203
Quad SLI with two GTX295 @ 692, 1492, 1202.
6144 MB of Corsair Dominator
Driver version 196.21 on Windows 7 64bit

J


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


physics was disabled on mine and my cpu score increased right along with my overclock to 3.8Ghz....hmm, maybe thats why mu GPU score was so low? time to run it again


physx was not disabled on those runs, I guarantee it. with my i5 @4.4Ghz, I break 20k by a smidge for CPU score, your phenom at 3.8 generally doesn't even get close to an i series score...so yea...physx was on, and it inflated your score.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Was wondering, but does my GPU score seem kinda low?

I have PhysX off. System specs are in my avatar.

Seems like lots of other people who said their scores are low get told that it's possibly their CPU bottlenecking them but I have my system running stable at 3.8GHz. Can't get it at 4.0 (might be able to if I push my vCore to 1.4v or up but don't care to).

Could it be my RAM? It's running at like 1200MHz instead of the rated 1600MHz but that's because I've got 6 sticks and can't seem to get it to run at 1600 (not sure what is safe for IOH and ICH voltages).


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*











Was wondering, but does my GPU score seem kinda low?

I have PhysX off. System specs are in my avatar.

Seems like lots of other people who said their scores are low get told that it's possibly their CPU bottlenecking them but I have my system running stable at 3.8GHz. Can't get it at 4.0 (might be able to if I push my vCore to 1.4v or up but don't care to).

Could it be my RAM? It's running at like 1200MHz instead of the rated 1600MHz but that's because I've got 6 sticks and can't seem to get it to run at 1600 (not sure what is safe for IOH and ICH voltages).


That looks perfectly fine for a single GTX260. It looks like SLI is not working and your second card is idle.


----------



## SgtHop

That looks about right for a 260. I think I got around 13 or so with my 275 and PhysX.


----------



## mr. biggums

heres mine note i cant unlock my forth core would help the score out a bit. http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## JeevusCompact

I run it at 1000/1144 when gaming & gpu2 folding, I am smp folding atm so no need of it, I just have it set to 1000/1100.
Been looking through this thread, Love to get a 5870.


----------



## skunksmash

new vantage score........ a bit more respectable.









875/1200.... physX enabled


----------



## JeevusCompact

How come you have such a nice cpu score?


----------



## skunksmash

physX my friend, physX.....


----------



## JeevusCompact

Ohh, ic.







:cough:cheater:cough: Just k/d.

Wonder if nvidia+physX would help in cpu folding.

nice score by the way







.


----------



## Bartmasta

reposting mine

seems like vantage doesnt like crossfire that much and is very cpu dependent


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*












thats a bloody good score....


----------



## Bartmasta

ye but hes using physx


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
ye but hes using physx

yeah i know but he's scored over 19k on the GPU.... my 5970 is only scoring 21k with my max OC.


----------



## Bartmasta

well that's weird

I'm nearly getting 19k


----------



## badger6021

heres mine reposting single 5850....


----------



## skunksmash

*** is going on......??? another one with a SMASHING GPU score.??

nearly 20k with a 5850.....


----------



## mtbiker033

P20,783
GTX295 co-op @ 684/1476/1103 no physx:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1813816

P25,331
GTX295 co-op @ 684/1476/1103 with physx:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1818624


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


*** is going on......??? another one with a SMASHING GPU score.??

nearly 20k with a 5850.....































 because its a dam good card and it overclocks like a champ mate the i7 helps it along....


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


because its a dam good card and it overclocks like a champ mate the i7 helps it along....










lol....i see your well over a 1ghz core, nice OC!!


----------



## badger6021

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


lol....i see your well over a 1ghz core, nice OC!!










 cheers man these cards love the i7 i thinks....


----------



## koji

This is with physX enabled though, and a rather old score when I was still using Vista (+ running at 4ghz), anyways;

*P24332 3dmarks
*
CPU Score
*46194 *

Graphics Score
*21016 *

Should do some vantage benching on win 7 @ 4.25ghz, see what that gives.


----------



## Electroneng

Here is my score with a mild overclock 820/1150 on my 5850's. From What I am seeing, I can push these things hard!!


----------



## DeviousAddict

heres my score, is it any good?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*


heres my score, is it any good?











that's very low for a 260..???, i think i was pulling 15-16k with my single GTX260..??


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


that's very low for a 260..???, i think i was pulling 15-16k with my single GTX260..??



how do i raise it up then? its suppose to have been overclocked by manufacturer.

i wasnt running anything in the background and i had physx turned on


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:



that's very low for a 260..???, i think i was pulling 15-16k with my single GTX260..??


15 -16k with a single GTX260? You must have had it watercooled and overclocked 75% LOL

Average scores are 10K stock and 12K heavily overclocked.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Electroneng*


15 -16k with a single GTX260? You must have had it watercooled and overclocked 75% LOL

Average scores are 10K stock and 12K heavily overclocked.


what!!!!

i was pulling 12k with my 8800GT..??










i am talking about with physX enabled.


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


what!!!!

i was pulling 12k with my 8800GT..??










i am talking about with physX enabled.


He was probably referring to the GPU score. Which is what i thought you were talking about as well.

Thats with an 8800GT? it beats my 4870 512mb lmao.


----------



## skunksmash

ahh...... oops









well you can see the GT scored 10k on the GPU, the 260 will be a fair bit higher than 12k me thinks..


----------



## skunksmash

the 8800 was the ''Zotac AMP Edition'' (700/1700/2000)







, she was a beast!!!


----------



## jimbonbon

Yay! Finally got the clocks I wanted stable...

Core i7 920, clocked to 4305MHz (21x205) @ 1.4v
Two Gainward GTX295 in quad SLI @ 702, 1513, 1242

3DMark Vantage with PPU disabled: 33591
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1865133

3DMark Vantage with PPU enabled: 41201
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1865139










J


----------



## Regel




----------



## roanie25

is my GPU score seems low for 2x EVGA 285GTX in SLI?


----------



## Luda

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1864052

16871 with the CPU @ 3.91 [1.28vcore] and the 5870 @ 1050/1300

should break 17K if i can ever get 4.25 semi stable


----------



## Luda

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1867545

previous result null and void, 18336 with the proc @ 4.25 and the GPU @ 1050/1300


----------



## GeforceGTS

Working my way up to 1ghz core







CPU wasn't clocked high either...


----------



## digitally

oops sorry


----------



## NCspecV81

wrong thread hombre. Off by a hair.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Wrong thread









http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...cores-382.html

EDIT: to slow ;x


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitally* 
here's my result.

Hey man . Dont mean to be a buzzkill but this is the 3D mark Vantage thread and you have posted 3D mark 06 scores. There is a thread for those, Im sure it was an honest mistake. Here is the correct thread
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...06-scores.html

Also while I'm here might as well post mine, Well wait its in my sig


----------



## NCspecV81

Here's my vantage with a 955. *P31,990*

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1829607


----------



## skunksmash

cooking on steam now fellas.....























900/1200








considering my CPU speed, RAM timings & the PCIE 1.1 slots i'd say this score is EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Bartmasta

turn off physx

nice gpu score though


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


turn off physx

nice gpu score though


lol....i dont wanna turn off physX, my scores are crap.









at least if i leave it turned on i can remain part of the 20k+ club


----------



## Bartmasta

24/7 settings

1 5770










2 5770










scales better in games

and heres my 9600gt


----------



## Flux

Meh


----------



## Bartmasta

anyone up for some EXTREME?

Just got my 24" today.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flux*


Meh











Lets see it without PhysX. Why not list the card in your Sig?


----------



## Flux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


Lets see it without PhysX. Why not list the card in your Sig?


It was only installed yesterday. 
Without PhysX:


----------



## Vermillion

P16691 3DMarks 
Physx OFF
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19


----------



## FtW 420

I was the first to crack 17000 points with a single 285, since then I've been dropped down to 5th place in hwbot. This one moves me back up to 3rd place, think I'm gonna need to get some sub-zero temps going to get a cpu score high enough for first again. Pretty happy with the clocks I squeezed out of the single card at 1.32V.










Also beat my best sli score, was already in first at hwbot but now the first to crack 28000 with 2 x 285s


----------



## souljar

meh.. was hoping for better..


----------



## bigsentry

Mine:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *souljar* 
meh.. was hoping for better..

Good score though, if you can OC that cpu more you would get right up there...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigsentry* 
Mine:

Decent cpu score, you need to OC those gpus. My tri sli 285s beat your gpu score, they shouldn't be able to.


----------



## bigsentry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Decent cpu score, you need to OC those gpus. My tri sli 285s beat your gpu score, they shouldn't be able to.


PhysX?


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigsentry*


PhysX?


dont affect the GPU scores....


----------



## bigsentry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


dont affect the GPU scores....










Well, unless I'm missing something...

FTW's gpu score reads 28xxx, and mine's 34xxx.

Soooo.?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigsentry*


Well, unless I'm missing something...

FTW's gpu score reads 28xxx, and mine's 34xxx.

Soooo.?


Look in his sig, that's where his tri score is.
The image he posted his sli.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Pretty content with this score (on air).

Just a shame that these Corsair sticks won't go any higher then 920 mhz.


----------



## bigsentry

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Look in his sig, that's where his tri score is.
The image he posted his sli.


Sigh. Why didn't I see that?









Okay, time to OC.


----------



## 113802

My Vantage score


----------



## Bartmasta

post some extreme scores


----------



## Boyboyd

This was on my old graphics card. GTX295. My CPU was also running a lot slower than it is now on my old cooler.

Someome on OCN gifted me vantage, i'll have to dig it out and run it again.


----------



## badger6021

re-post mine single 5850


----------



## Dream Desire

Extreme Preset. Mild Overclock for Stability


----------



## vicious_fishes

17290 @ 24/7 clocks.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


Extreme Preset. Mild Overclock for Stability











I can see you have GTA IV







How much fps on your settings @ benchmark and in game?







Never drop under 30?


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


I can see you have GTA IV







How much fps on your settings @ benchmark and in game?







Never drop under 30?










30fps + for sure at lower than 2560x1600, however when I try to run GTA IV at the full resulution im getting a memory issue so i'm still looking into it. May have to drop some of the settings in order not to exceed the card's 1gb of memory.
Thanks for the interest,
Dream Desire


----------



## Bartmasta

nobody is posting xtreme scores


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


nobody is posting xtreme scores


I wish I could do more extreme you teasing SOB, I've been dying to freeze something over here & get some better scores going but don't have the hardware or $.
If you got some pots or a phase unit to loan out I'll try to fix the extreme score thing for ya...


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Desire*


30fps + for sure at lower than 2560x1600, however when I try to run GTA IV at the full resulution im getting a memory issue so i'm still looking into it. May have to drop some of the settings in order not to exceed the card's 1gb of memory.
Thanks for the interest,
Dream Desire


Okay!







I get all high/veryhigh shadows and texture-filter thing with view distance 30, detail distance 60 and shadow density 4

63,49 fps from the bench with 1440x900







In game It may drop to 28 sometimes (very rare)


----------



## hclarkjr

i got 15062 on my system http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1855643 my chip is overclocked to 3.2 ghz, video card is at default speed


----------



## gerardfraser

Running on air GPU score is not bad


Larger size


----------



## grunion

All that red makes me angry









Nice score BTW, almost 38k on 3 gpu's, wow.


----------



## gerardfraser

LOL yeah thats alot of red there.Thanks .
Not bad GPU score for 5970+5850.


----------



## CryWin

Why do GPU's limit the score so much even if you get a good CPU score?


----------



## DannyM

3DMark Score P27302 
CPU Score 52805 
Graphics Score 23516

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Nuginu

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1920374

P13892
CPU:11507
GPU:14831


----------



## rick19011

nice


----------



## FtW 420

My latest, about 100 points over my old score, but also the best clocks I've gotten on a single card.


----------



## Danny Boy

Thought i would ask here for some help. OK my sig rig below first run at all stock was P9755, gpu 9466 and cpu 10738, after OC'ing my CPU to 3.41GHZ and my Video card to 900 Core Clock and 1351 Memory9without voltage bumps) my last test result was P10188 with gpu of 9873 and cpu of 1124. Is that decent with my specs? and is that a OK oc off my video card or could/should i push it more. My cpu is a 10% OC through bios as i have no clue wth im doing in there


----------



## 1daddy

here is my score specs are listed. im wondering if its good or not. im still learning about all this graphics stuff. i just built this rig and its my 1st build.
I hope my score is up there i got about $3,000 in this rig.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danny Boy*


Thought i would ask here for some help. OK my sig rig below first run at all stock was P9755, gpu 9466 and cpu 10738, after OC'ing my CPU to 3.41GHZ and my Video card to 900 Core Clock and 1351 Memory9without voltage bumps) my last test result was P10188 with gpu of 9873 and cpu of 1124. Is that decent with my specs? and is that a OK oc off my video card or could/should i push it more. My cpu is a 10% OC through bios as i have no clue wth im doing in there


that's fine. however, read up on overclocking. there are guides at the top of the AMD forums. don't want to kill your chip do we


----------



## MRHANDS

First time getting 20k+


----------



## 1daddy

here is mine. Is it good?


----------



## MakubeX

Finally broke 20K with stable every day clocks:


----------



## plainfaced

3DMark Score - *P11198* 3DMarks
CPU Score - 33909
Graphics Score - 9154
OS Microsoft Windows Vista 64
CPU AMD Phenom X4 Processor 9950
CPU Speed 3005 MHz
GPU NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260

My first vantage


----------



## gerardfraser

5970+5850 38002 GPU score not too bad.


----------



## Nathan moore

i got p15069 with my sig rig. my quad is running at 3ghz and with a 5870 i would have thought i would be in the 18000 range. does this score seem a bit low? my cpu is 12568 and gpu is 16347.


----------



## Bartmasta

still no extreme scores


----------



## gazza30

my x treme score everything stock at the moment


----------



## XxG3nexX

By xxg3nexx at 2010-02-25


----------



## Nathan moore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*










By xxg3nexx at 2010-02-25


***. Except for your oc'd CPU i got the same card and only get 16500ish score on my GPU. I am confused









I know an OC'd i7 will perform better than my Q9550. But not that much better. Is it my 1066 ddr2 ram slowing me down?


----------



## Typhoeus

your CPU is bottlenecking your GPU, a 4GHz 8 threaded i7 will be a fair bit faster than a 3GHz Core2Quad


----------



## jura11

Here is my score,but i think its low


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jura11*


Here is my score,but i think its low










Doesn't look bad for the overclock (is HT off?), 06 would probably be a bit better in windows xp, & both of those benchies like high cpu clocks.


----------



## jura11

Hi there HT is on,but CPU is slightly oveclocked to 3,31Ghz


----------



## FtW 420

Looks about right then, the cpu scores in win7 always get me, I get about 24k at 4 ghz for the cpu so 20k for 3.3 seems normal.


----------



## Dream Desire

Updated;

7th Place in 3D Mark Vantage Extreme and going for more.


----------



## dimwit13

starting the fine tuning.










-dimwit-


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nathan moore*


***. Except for your oc'd CPU i got the same card and only get 16500ish score on my GPU. I am confused









I know an OC'd i7 will perform better than my Q9550. But not that much better. Is it my 1066 ddr2 ram slowing me down?


My gpu is oc'd to 1015/1300


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
Updated;

7th Place in 3D Mark Vantage Extreme and going for more.

You can get a higher OC than that! Go for 950/1300 (or higher) on the GPU's and at least 4.5GHz on the i7. That should move you up a few spots.


----------



## driftingforlife

P13571 3DMarks


----------



## DeviousAddict

i disabled my hybrid sli in bios and ran the benchmark and compared to my last score. my gpu score is about 100 lower yet my cpu score is about 1000 higher








however my overall score is a tiny bit lower

last score (with hybrid sli enabled)










newest score (with hybrid sli dissabled)










now do i keep the hybrid sli off or shall i turn it back on?


----------



## CL3P20

best run from last night with aircooled 4850's and E8400









*P14.3k*


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan moore* 
I know an OC'd i7 will perform better than my Q9550. But not that much better. Is it my 1066 ddr2 ram slowing me down?

Hope you realize that for the most part, that performance increase between the CPUs is only visible in benchmarks. Just in case you scores were making you want to upgrade


----------



## Typhoeus

My new personal best, from a previous of ~17,000


----------



## Patch

Out of curiosity, I decided to do one run of Vantage on my living room rig using my 24/7 CPU and GPU clocks - nothing tweaked. All regular processes running, aero on, etc...... Real life, so to speak.

i7 920 (C0) @ 4.19 GHz
2 X 5870's @ 1040/1275
6 GB DDR3 @ 1600ish 6-7-7-18

27160


----------



## Horsemama1956

1000 core.


----------



## Chucklez




----------



## mdbsat

Here is mine with a mild 775/1125 OC. Just added extra 5850 yesterday.


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


Here is mine with a mild 775/1125 OC. Just added extra 5850 yesterday.










Man I need a better CPU


----------



## Kingkau

heres mine on performance and extreme.
Q6600 @ 3.2
CF XFX 4890 @ stock


----------



## Anth0789

Is that even a good score?


----------



## grunion

Stock speed on the cards?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Stock speed on the cards?

Yep and HT off.


----------



## grunion

Good then, open them up, let em fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EazyMango




----------



## FtW 420

Anth0789, it is better to compare scores without physx, & HT on will increase the cpu score. Those gpus can definitely take some overclocking.

EazyMango, same for physx & overclocking, you can get that gpu score up at least another 1000 or more.


----------



## psi_guy

i broke 29k last night. my goal is to break 30k and i will be satisfied for now. gtx 285's are beasts, 'nuff said. gpu settings are 740/1638/1332.


----------



## Capwn

Nice PSI, now to get you to start benching without Physx...


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
Nice PSI, now to get you to start benching without Physx...









yeah, but *this* thread doesn't say anything about having physx on or off though.









i'll put up a physx off score soon.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psi_guy* 
yeah, but *this* thread doesn't say anything about having physx on or off though.









i'll put up a physx off score soon.

Cool, was a good physx on score, have to see what you can do for a real cpu score. Nice rig man.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Cool, was a good physx on score, have to see what you can do for a real cpu score. Nice rig man.

many thanks. i am really digging your 3x 285's. those must really haul arse!


----------



## psi_guy

ok, here is my vantage score with physx off. same gpu settings as my 29k run. i have a feeling that breaking 26k won't be too difficult.


----------



## FtW 420

26 - 27K is definitely doable, mtbmike777 recently hit 27K on his 2 x 285s without any mods on the cards. I'm getting into 28k with 2 x 285 & volt mods.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
26 - 27K is definitely doable, mtbmike777 recently hit 27K on his 2 x 285s without any mods on the cards. I'm getting into 28k with 2 x 285 & volt mods.

impressive. you don't happen to know what gpu settings he was using do you?


----------



## FtW 420

His thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-doors-ww.html
He has his clocks & settings posted. Good luck.


----------



## FtW 420

I was trying to improve my 3d05 score last night & failing when I tried out the 196.75 driver, didn't do much for 05 so I tried out some vantage, first run was just 6 points shy of my best. Was going to try some driver tweaks & ended up doing a physx on run at the same settings so have a physx on & off to compare.

physx off









physx on









Tried some 2d for a while then went back to vantage, was shooting for 29K but couldn't quite nail it yet. Still beats hwbot #1 by 600 points.


----------



## CL3P20

nice job on the bot points







+rep for keeler benchies for OCN team


----------



## gerardfraser

Thought I try out the Vantage Extreme for the first time ever.
24414 GPU score on air .5970+5850


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Meh, my first real attempt with the Hawks. Sadly, these cards of mine need more then 1.35V for anything over 1070 core.







Definitely not thermals... loaded at 40C.

Just shy of 20K GPU.


----------



## MakubeX

First run with my new i7 860:










Compare Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=1990890


----------



## dafour

I got P3400 with this laptop


----------



## Evtron

Just did my first bench on my new build.

Seem pretty relative for my sig rig?

P28126
CPU - 24584
GPU - 29545

5970 was @ 930/1200 clocks btw

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## nickbunyun

umm.. first time i ran this.. seems like a "high" cpu score..
almost 30k difference between my CPU and GPU..

how does vantage work ? higher numbers better ? or what? i are confused..


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickbunyun* 
umm.. first time i ran this.. seems like a "high" cpu score..










Physx.

It's a helluva drug!


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nickbunyun* 
umm.. first time i ran this.. seems like a "high" cpu score..
almost 30k difference between my CPU and GPU..

how does vantage work ? higher numbers better ? or what? i are confused..


















Just so you know, 8XXX series and above Nvidia cards use Physx by default in the test (unless you turn it off in the settings menu). This bloats your CPU scores, and final scores considerably.

I don't know the exact way they combine the GPU and CPU scores to arrive at a final score... I just know that PhysX adds a considerable "bonus" to your P score.


----------



## nickbunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0* 
Physx.

It's a helluva drug!

how do i go about that ? i was running 195.62 and now im downloading latest 196.21

im not sure about this physx thing


----------



## nickbunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0* 
Just so you know, 8XXX series and above Nvidia cards use Physx by default in the test (unless you turn it off in the settings menu). This bloats your CPU scores, and final scores considerably.

I don't know the exact way they combine the GPU and CPU scores to arrive at a final score... I just know that PhysX adds a considerable "bonus" to your P score.

oh a glitch .. cause i was thinking about reinstalling vantage.. cause i saw some 920 @ 4+ghz getting in the high 20's low 30's cpu score in perforamce..
so i thought my installation was messed up..
that or i had a magical cpu


----------



## AxEmAn

I usually get about 25,000 but this is with no overclocking








By the way the 196.21 drivers have all kinds of problem, even burned up a few cards.....so I rolled back to my 195's


----------



## defoLinY

Fail lol


----------



## 4.54billionyears

with physx evga 8800 gtx 621/1000 oc.


----------



## torquejunky

Ok so I had a problem previously with Vantage. At stock speeds it was telling me I had a C2D, IDK why...
Anyways I thought I would give it a go again tonight and this was the result. 
_I'm still new at this, so here is the obligatory_---*How's it look for my sig rig?*


----------



## Renegade2k

Hey guys. Just finished my first build a few days ago. I haven't overclocked anything yet. Only thing I've changed in BIOS is the ram timings to 8-8-8-24. What do you guys think?

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AxEmAn* 
I usually get about 25,000 but this is with no overclocking








By the way the 196.21 drivers have all kinds of problem, even burned up a few cards.....so I rolled back to my 195's









How'd you get that high of a CPU score!? I get like 18K with my Phenom II, but I get 24K with my 5970 so I even out to 20K overall. But if I had a CPU score like that I would be set!







Probably because you didn't turn off PhysX right?


----------



## FtW 420

You can tell if physx is on by looking at cpu test # 2. If it is over 50, physx is on.


----------



## R1P5AW




----------



## ZealotKi11er

How is my CPU score?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


How is my CPU score?


About right.


----------



## Valafar

Ran across this thread. Figured I would post mine as well. Still a work in progress. Need better Ram and better cooling.


----------



## trippinonprozac

crossfire 5850's @ 1ghz core and 1200 mem


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac* 
crossfire 5850's @ 1ghz core and 1200 mem

Wow! very nice!

Wish I could afford an intel setup like that.

Mine isn't bad though... 2x 5770's overclocked to 960/1350


----------



## Mydog

My seccond post here with a bang!

i7-980x @ 4787 MHz, 5970 @1000/1220 + 2x 5870 @1050/1330
All on water


----------



## markt

I just read the scores typical for vantage does this seem right?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markt* 
I just read the scores typical for vantage does this seem right?










its a good score but you have physx enabled so it has inflated your CPU score drastically!


----------



## Danny Boy

K, my score is P13646, cpu 12454 and gpu 14095, 4850x2 OC'd to 725/1125 with 550 unlocked and OC'd to 3.72. Still playing with GPU, trying to get a GPU score of 14.5k


----------



## Patch

Is this score OK?

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_35369_marks


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Is this score OK?

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_35369_marks

sweet man.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Is this score OK?

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_35369_marks


You're making my rig feel all small & weak just thinking about what's gonna happen when you freeze that thing & actually try.


----------



## Patch

Using this chip is like bringing a gun to a knife fight. That's why they're sold out, even at $1K.

A few more days of futzing and that CPU and both those cards are getting some icy liquid love.


----------



## Bacheezi

Need to OC my CPU but on stock does that look ok?

my gpu's are OC'd to 900/1300 atm


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*











Need to OC my CPU but on stock does that look ok?

my gpu's are OC'd to 900/1300 atm


Not bad but once you overclock the CPU you will hit 30k


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Not bad but once you overclock the CPU you will hit 30k

Not quite, 4.0 - 4.2Ghz about 24 - 25K with hyperthreading, 30K is getting close to 5Ghz on an i7 920.
Looks like a 980x will do 30k without much overclocking.


----------



## Bacheezi

good good, i was concerned that my gpu's weren't performing correctly since 1 5870 gets like 20k


----------



## CudaBoy71

Dayum you guys make my lil score seem real low..P16142 3DMarks...I need get a screenie of it.


----------



## FtW 420

16142 is pretty good, puts you right up near the top 20 for a gtx285 at hwbot & is worth a few points.
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...rdwareType=GPU


----------



## Bacheezi

after a few hours of OCing (only to 3.4 ghz, dont have the time for anything higher







) this is what i got!









4k point increase just for a little OC, i'll try for 4ghz later on tommorow maybe, see what i can push out of this thing


----------



## pestypest

Here are my scores. Rig in Sig







Both cards are at stock.


----------



## sgr215

Am I being paranoid or is my 5850 score low? I see a lot of people getting a gpu score of 18k+ with it but they do have better CPU's than I. See my sig rig for specs but I'm running the 5850 @ 900/1200 right now.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:

Am I being paranoid or is my 5850 score low? I see a lot of people getting a gpu score of 18k+ with it but they do have better CPU's than I. See my sig rig for specs but I'm running the 5850 @ 900/1200 right now.
yeah that does seem low....

here is mine on HWBOT:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_19874_marks


----------



## sgr215

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
yeah that does seem low....

here is mine on HWBOT:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_19874_marks

Would a high CPU score significantly raise your GPU score too though? Because obviously your CPU score is likely near 20k while mines near 13k.


----------



## ban916




----------



## R1P5AW

New 3DMark Vantage Score: 21315









CPU @ 4.2 GHz GPU @ 1020/1240


----------



## Special_K

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2045576
P30087 physx on
p23234 physx off

cpu at 4221
mem at 1066
gpu's at 738/1512/1260


----------



## sting_rayz

5850's crossfired @ 900/1200 which is what I run 24/7

EDIT* Retested using new stable clock of 950/1250 which was a decent bump.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Just ran Vantage Pro. Okay I guess.. XFX 5850 Black Ed 
MSI Afterburner 1.21 volts @ 1000/1200


----------



## badger6021

single 5850....


----------



## NCspecV81

single 5870...


----------



## Patch

My 24/7 family rig has no bottleneck at all in vantage. Perfect GPU/CPU efficiency when I set the cards at stock speeds.


----------



## NoGuru

19437 http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_19437_marks


----------



## RexTuner

P10633 Q9400 @ 3GHz w/ Dual 9800GT's in SLI

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2059236

Attachment 149085


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


My 24/7 family rig has no bottleneck at all in vantage. Perfect GPU/CPU efficiency when I set the cards at stock speeds.



















Sure it does, man. The two scores being equal doesn't mean anything with regards to bottlenecking. Overclock your CPU more and your GPU score will rise in Vantage Performance mode with those two cards at stock. I guarantee it


----------



## brettjv

Vantage Performance Mode

GPU: 30489
CPU: 24739
Tot: 28815

gpu1: 90.55fps
gpu2: 88.02fps

2 x Diamond 5850 with Asus 5870 Bios OC'd with MSI AB to 1000/1225 @1.262V on 10.3a (pre-WHQL) drivers
i7 920 @ 200x20 with HT on, turbo off


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
Sure it does, man. The two scores being equal doesn't mean anything with regards to bottlenecking. Overclock your CPU more and your GPU score will rise in Vantage Performance mode with those two cards at stock. I guarantee it









By bottleneck I don't mean hard wall, I mean relative efficiency. When CPU and GPU are close, you get a nice bump in total score with meager overclocks on either. As you yourself show with your nice 5850 overclocks.

Overclocking the CPU or GPU will give you very nice returns up to a point, but the greater the discrepancy the less return you get with subsequent overclocks.

Look at Spec's post a little earlier on to see the diminishing returns with higher and higher CPU clocks. Or my score below with 2 cards that are minimally overclocked. But that is not so say there are NO returns, by any means.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
You can tell if physx is on by looking at cpu test # 2. If it is over 50, physx is on.

Errr? Xeon X5680's have been known to go over 80 without physx.. so I wouldnt be so sure about throwing that around as a 'rule'.








= http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_31007_marks

[edit] Clarifying, I know the above is a dual CPU setup, but we're rapidly approaching the point where 50 will certainly be attainable (85.3/2, obv not too far off). So just be careful what you say


----------



## Sgtbash

Guys I just got:

P5316 3DMarks

CPU Score
20791 
Graphics Score
4260

Does that seem right for my system?


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Think I'm about topped out now with my current setup.


----------



## Anth0789

Best score ive ever got so far:
http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...28B6A5CD698FEB


----------



## manolith

4.4ghz and two hd5870s


----------



## TCOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


4.4ghz and two hd5870s











What did you change in AB to OC the 5870's? You got 1K more than me.


----------



## NoGuru

Well if he ran his CPU at 4.4, and yours was at 3.8, that would do it.


----------



## TCOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well if he ran his CPU at 4.4, and yours was at 3.8, that would do it.


I'm at 4.2 in that test. AB locks up if I use it in CF. His Cores are at 1000, mine are at 900 (max in CCC)


----------



## D2K

a quick run on ''high''


















not too bad i suppose...


----------



## 4.54billionyears




----------



## manolith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TCOC*


What did you change in AB to OC the 5870's? You got 1K more than me.


you need to change the ulps to 0..

http://www.overclock.net/ati/703675-...ml#post8946156


----------



## trippinonprozac

cracked the P 30 000 mark with 5850's and reasonable clocks!

GPUs are on standard cooling with no artifacts.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac* 
cracked the P 30 000 mark with 5850's and reasonable clocks!

GPUs are on standard cooling with no artifacts.

Impressive.


----------



## badger6021

heres mine.... 30k gpu score


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


heres mine.... 30k gpu score










Nice score badger, thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## overquad

is this good for my i7/260?


----------



## Valafar

Here is mine running at 4.2Ghz [email protected]/1175 1.35v
CompareLink


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valafar* 
Here is mine running at 4.2Ghz [email protected]/1175 1.35v
CompareLink



nice score man all ya need now is anthor and you will be flying...


----------



## Valafar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badger6021*


nice score man all ya need now is anthor and you will be flying...










Thanks. I have a Sapphire reference model out for RMA at the moment, although it wouldn't oc as well as this Diamond 5850 does. Awaiting some G.Skill ddr2 pc9600 1200Mhz ram as well. Hoping to hit 4.5Ghz on the Q9550 once the ram gets here.


----------



## Salami991

People with an i5 at 4GHz, what is your CPU score on average?

My last few tests have been around the 18000 mark on the CPU, seems a little low when my 5870 is beating it with around 20k GPU score.


----------



## Klue22

Mine, I am so proud.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salami991*


People with an i5 at 4GHz, what is your CPU score on average?

My last few tests have been around the 18000 mark on the CPU, seems a little low when my 5870 is beating it with around 20k GPU score.


my score at 4.4ghz is just over 20,000 CPU. its about right, the i7s score a lot higher because of HT.


----------



## mastical

One 5870 @ 1000/1300


----------



## Dream Desire

X22376

3x 5870 -- i7 975 @ 4.65ghz Water


----------



## TheSandman

not the most impresive but i tried my best lol


----------



## D2K

here's my scores, not too bad considering CPU & mobo limitations...









previous score @ 900/1200 using the 10.5 BETA









new score @ 900/1200 with 10.6 BETA


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D2K* 
here's my scores, not too bad considering CPU & mobo limitations...









previous score @ 900/1200 using the 10.5 BETA









new score @ 900/1200 with 10.6 BETA


















looks like you have a nvidia card in your rig for Physx.


----------



## D2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
looks like you have a nvidia card in your rig for Physx.

yep..... lol, my scores would be crap otherwise.

having physX enabled is the only way i can justify having the 5900


----------



## Perfectionist1980

My computer feels a bit low budget after seeing some of these scores, this is whilst running 1 8800 gtx till my PSU arrives.


----------



## DataMatrix

2 x 5870 (Core: 950MHz, Mem: 1200MHz, 1.225v)
i7 920 D0 Stepping (IDLE: 2.0GHz, LOAD: 3.5GHz, 1.21v)


----------



## razr m3

xfire 4670s: P6790


----------



## Perfectionist1980

Forgot i had Ambient Occlusion on when i did them tests, did some more and GPU actually scores better with it on just CPU score drops.

Anyway, got my new power supply unit today, this is with ambient occlusion still on and 2 GTX's, last test with newest drivers (From 196.21 to 197.45).


----------



## adventfred




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Desire* 
X22376

3x 5870 -- i7 975 @ 4.65ghz Water









Why not a 5.13GHz run like in the siggy? Also, you could probably raise your score if you raised the BCLK a bit and lowered the multi. That way the 'north bridge' would be running faster.


----------



## SimpleTech

*P12466* - Xeon X3440 @ 3.9GHz (1.3V) / HD5770 (972/1266)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2111554


----------



## torquejunky

New personal best, thanx to PhysX:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Did you have the 470 just doing PhysX on that run? Which do you use for gaming?


----------



## badger6021

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
New personal best, thanx to PhysX:










hahahaha what a waste for physX not that many good games have physX so not worth it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badger6021* 
hahahaha what a waste for physX not that many good games have physX so not worth it.

He never said it was for gaming. He might have set it up just to bench it.
That's what I did


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Did you have the 470 just doing PhysX on that run? Which do you use for gaming?

yes 470 was the dedicated PPU, haven't really played any games with this setup other than BFBC2 (which has no physx so)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badger6021* 
hahahaha what a waste for physX not that many good games have physX so not worth it.

Vantage is not a game, this is a Vantage thread, in the Benchmarking forum no less...thanks anyways...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
He never said it was for gaming. He might have set it up just to bench it.
That's what I did









Was just playing around, wanted to see what kind of boost I would get with the 5850 in combo with the 470 as PPU.

I like reading benches and whatnot, but I prefer to figure out things for myself, so I jumped on one of these puppies. Going to do a bunch more testing to figure out which card is better *for me*. Then sell the extra card or keep it for backup or whatever and get a second 470 or 5850...


----------



## D2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
New personal best, thanx to PhysX:










..... there's something really wrong with your GPU scores, i pull 20k @ stock clocks..???

@ 900/1200 i reach 24k+


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D2K* 
..... there's something really wrong with your GPU scores, i pull 20k @ stock clocks..???

@ 900/1200 i reach 24k+









Well I would hope so, you have a 5970 that's like 5850 x2.
I have a single 5850, and for fun I hooked up my new 470 as a PPU. My GPU score remained largely unchanged (-50ish points) from the results I received with no 470 as PPU. However, the boost from physx bumped up my CPU score, as was expected.


----------



## D2K

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
Well I would hope so, you have a 5970 that's like 5850 x2.
I have a single 5850, and for fun I hooked up my new 470 as a PPU. My GPU score remained largely unchanged (-50ish points) from the results I received with no 470 as PPU. However, the boost from physx bumped up my CPU score, as was expected.









.... sorry


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D2K* 







.... sorry

It happens, at least you were actually trying to contribute something...


----------



## JH4DC5

core i5 750 @ 3.5 GHz w/ turbo boost up to 4.2 GHz
VisionTek 5850 @ 1001/1250


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D2K* 
..... there's something really wrong with your GPU scores, i pull 20k @ stock clocks..???

@ 900/1200 i reach 24k+









Torquejunky, maybe try 3.8ghz to 4ghz oc on core i7 920. it will raise your gpu score over 5000. i used to oc 4.2ghz and higher but gpu score suffered. Patch had confirmed this earlier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
By bottleneck I don't mean hard wall, I mean relative efficiency. When CPU and GPU are close, you get a nice bump in total score with meager overclocks on either. As you yourself show with your nice 5850 overclocks.

_Overclocking the CPU or GPU will give you very nice returns up to a point, but the greater the discrepancy the less return you get with subsequent overclocks._

Look at Spec's post a little earlier on to see the diminishing returns with higher and higher CPU clocks. Or my score below with 2 cards that are minimally overclocked. But that is not so say there are NO returns, by any means.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


Torquejunky, maybe try 3.8ghz to 4ghz oc on core i7 920. it will raise your gpu score over 5000. i used to oc 4.2ghz and higher but gpu score suffered. Patch had confirmed this earlier


ZOMG, why isn't anyone *READING* then posting.









1. It's a *single* 5850. Show me another 5850 pulling 24K on air.









2. I ran the bench at 4.2 which is in the original screenie.

That is all...


----------



## pcnuttie

Here's mine. I wonder if i can go further?







What should i set this time? I wanna fold more








proof-->http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ee7x/

just to remind you i am running SLi.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## azcrazy

here are mine!! on is on custom level , entry level and performance level


----------



## AxEmAn

Vantage on high


----------



## Robilar

Here is mine current

cpu at 4ghz, video cards at stock

10.4a preview drivers (lost about 500 points from the 10.3a







)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Xtreme setting 5970 CrossfireX


----------



## JeevusCompact

5830 950/1300


----------



## D2K

new run...... forgot to disable physX though









not bad for a PCIE 1.1 slot & a 3.5 quad


















clocks were 950/1250


----------



## kiwwanna

Just a quick run, finally got my 9800 in the mix.


----------



## Dream Desire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Xtreme setting 5970 CrossfireX


















Your score is severely getting held back by your CPU. With an i7 you could score far higher.


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## enkay

nice ^, im having a problem with my vantage, the first test runs, but the 2nd test and on, go haywire with colors, its still running but the colors are crazy, purple mostly, and it gives me an error message eventually saying something about disabling adobe flash.


----------



## xguntherc

Nice Score Kiwwanna, was the 5870's overclocked? so you had both, and the 9800GT in there huh. Thats pretty solid.

I just installed my SLI 480's.. This is my VERY FIRST Vantage run. It's my first stable overclock try. So there will be much more testing to come, higher clocks, tighter ram timings. and We'll see what she can do.

Vantage on Q9650 4.0 and SLI 480's at 800 Core
P31,178


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 4.54billionyears

I normally leave 5970 at stock. have my 10.4 catalyst drivers installed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New 1090T @ 4.2Ghz with one 5970, 900core and 1250 memory


----------



## staryoshi

Core i7 860 @ 4.0Ghz with HT enabled. Crossfire Asus EAH5850 (DirectCU) @ 975/1250 clocks - P28028


----------



## ntuason

Heres my run with 2 4890s at 925/1100.










Damn I need new a video card(s).


----------



## rhiridflaidd

Just one FYI -

An old q9450 at 3.56 and a new overclocked 5870 @1.18, and my old 8800GT bundled in as a PPU.

CPU score 30968, GPU 18518, overall 20587.

So the long and the short is that it is worth putting a new graphics card in these aging systems - it can just about cut it.


----------



## gurusan

I finally broke 20k without using physx cheatzorz


----------



## ChosenLord

on my sig

but with 2x285's not the 5970


----------



## pcgamers

i7 [email protected] 4.4GHz, Trifire 3xHD5850 @1015/1250, Asus Rampage II Extreme


----------



## WZ3r0

single 5850 (needed tons of voltage)


----------



## Rowey

3.0GHz @ 13909 Vantage points


----------



## Schoat333

This is what a GTX 470 + i5-750 gets at stock clocks. (physx on)

i5 [email protected] 2.73GHz GTX [email protected] 607/1215/1674
- GPU13563
- CPU48243
- P16535

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2170330


----------



## Salami991

Was getting a GPU score of 17529 at stock clocks, probably still a few mhz left in it:


----------



## TheBear

5750 CF @ 930/1240, Phenom II X4 955 @ 3800Mhz


----------



## sti-06

Here is mine, I will be adding my GT240 soon...


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


3.0GHz @ 13909 Vantage points


thats 3D06 not Vantage









Heres mine from a couple months ago>

P17344 points PhysX OFF
PhenomII 955 c2 @ 4480Mhz
Biostar TA785GE 128M
Ballistix DDR2 PC5300 @ 560 5-5-5-15
Saphire 4870x2 @ 820/990



Seems prettty rubbish to me though!!


----------



## sti-06




----------



## zamdam




----------



## XxG3nexX




----------



## spinejam

why are some cpu scores much higher than others on comparable hardware? i.e. -- (i7 @4.2 versus i7 @4.4 yet one scores 28,000cpu and the other scores 60,000cpu.)


----------



## FtW 420

Physx is enabled at default & lots of people run it that way, it lets the gpu do some of the cpu's work & artificially inflates the score for the second cpu test.
It should be disabled for comparing scores (& has to be disabled to submit scores to places like HWbot)


----------



## Jo3f1sh




----------



## sti-06




----------



## XxG3nexX

^^^
Very nice


----------



## sti-06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


^^^
Very nice


Thank you sir!


----------



## eva2000

single HD5970 @975/1281
http://i4memory.com/f18/sapphire-597...44/#post130659


----------



## tester101

Feel like my system can do better..


----------



## Maximous

Just a question; Are there any rules? Sholuld physx be of when running or does it matter?


----------



## Shooter116

How is this score? First time running Vantage.

Ran everything @ default settings


----------



## Asmola

^^ Disable PhysX and try again!

Here some aircooled Thuban testing from last night. 26c ambients and cooled by NH-D14.


----------



## jprovido

5970 @ stock clocks


----------



## Asmola

^^ Almost same as my score with 5870. 23k should be easy with your rig!


----------



## jprovido

@asmola

it was my one and only bench at vantage (free trial







) im too lazy to create another email account to try it again







ima try to oc'ing the gpu and upping the cpu to 4.2ghz -4.3ghz is not benchable for me


----------



## ShadoX

Just got a copy of vantage, reset everything to stock clocks (inc my factory OC'ed 4870) and did a base line run with the "performance" setting.

Got P9764









Good or Bad for my sig rig do you think? Gonna put the factory OC back on the 4870 and give it another run then go from there >)

[edit] Put the OC back on, factory OC of 780/925. Pulled the score up slightly to P10047. Atleast its hit the 1k mark >)


----------



## philhalo66

only using 1 4870 and my 9750 phenom the xfx one died =/ and my 955 died too >=(


----------



## Patch

orblink


----------



## FtW 420

Crazy single gpu score Patch, I need new hardware...


----------



## Asmola

Try how it scores with PhysX enabled, just for fun!








But dont waste LN2, pure aircooling is enough!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 









orblink


----------



## Maximous

Here is my score









Im happy enough


----------



## pcnazz

Not a dialed score / 23c Room Temp Cooling / HT & Turbo Disabled / 975x @ 4.6GHz / 10.4 Drivers , Single 5970 using Core 1.2375V & memory 1.0V







Yes HT Enabled Cranks my cpu score . GTX480 looks nice Patch !


----------



## FtW 420

pcnazz, leave HT on for vantage, even with lower clocks you'll get a better cpu score (& higher overall).


----------



## pcnazz

I know FtW 420 , that is why I typed what I did so I wouldn't get the advice , All my runs on Vantage are with HT Enabled if I am competing . All my runs with 06 are with HT Disabled . TRP Forum Warz coming soon , good luck !


----------



## superj1977

*







Single 5870 score 20860








QX9650 16885*.


----------



## gazza30

Here's mine


----------



## Asmola




----------



## koruptdm9

This is my first build and I'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## TechTune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koruptdm9* 









This is my first build and I'm pretty happy with it so far.









54178 on the 920 4.2!?
I get 26000 with the 930 4.2..


----------



## cyronn

cpu was at 4ghz (if i remember correctly) and drivers is 257.15beta

I think I could get to 25k'ish when I add my gtx480 to me loop soon.


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koruptdm9* 









This is my first build and I'm pretty happy with it so far.









Cool. So I guess my GTX 480 overclocked does performance about the same as 2 GTX 275s overclocked.










Before getting my GTX 480. I was debating wether to SLI the GTX 285.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechTune* 
54178 on the 920 4.2!?
I get 26000 with the 930 4.2..

He had physx enabled, makes a really nice cpu score because the gpu does the work instead of the cpu.

saulin, that is a great cpu score for that clockspeed, what does it get with the physx disabled? Last time I ran with & without at 4.6 Ghz I got 62560 with physx & 28803 without.


----------



## Pascal1973

Scored 44238 no Physx.










Where would that get me?


----------



## purpleannex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pascal1973* 
Scored 44238 no Physx.










Where would that get me?

Nice cpu....Pity you don't know how to post a simple picture! PMSL


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purpleannex* 
Nice cpu....Pity you don't know how to post a simple picture! PMSL

Agreed, that picture looks so tiny. I can't read anything.

But he said 44238 no Physx?

That's huge. I guess the 980x is way more powerful than a i7 overclocked. I'm sure I would get about 23-24k without physX

Pascal1973 you should test the Mame emulator for me.

If it can run Gradius 4 full speed I would really be impressed.

**Edit**

Ok This is with PhysX forced on the GPU










This is with PhysX forced on the CPU aka PhysX off










I did this tests a few days ago.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## [CyGnus]

Quick run on my gtx470 physX off and Q9400 @3.8 day to day config


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

5850 with a 5870 bios and a 5970, all 900 core and 1250 memory. 5850 is in a 8x slot, but it's just for testing as I don't need the 5850 in my Rig for 24/7 use.

980x @ 4.4Ghz ht on:


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
5850 with a 5870 bios and a 5970, all 900 core and 1250 memory. 5850 is in a 8x slot, but it's just for testing as I don't need the 5850 in my Rig for 24/7 use.

980x @ 4.4Ghz ht on:










impressive cpu score, makes me want a 980x even more. as for your gpu score, that is with 2x 5970's and a 5850? i am making almost that with 2x overclocked gtx 480's (~36.5k).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

one 5970 and one 5850.

two 5970's in gpuZ is for the individual cores


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
one 5970 and one 5850.

two 5970's in gpuZ is for the individual cores









thanks for the clarification. i was going to ask how you could get such a low score with dual 5970's, lol.


----------



## koruptdm9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechTune* 
54178 on the 920 4.2!?
I get 26000 with the 930 4.2..

Here is my score without physx enabled. I didn't know the standard way everyone was testing.


----------



## R00ST3R

The first score is with PPU enabled. The second score is with PPU disabled. Using the 257.15 beta driver. The card is OC'd to 903core/2104mem.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R00ST3R* 

The first score is with PPU enabled. The second score is with PPU disabled. Using the 257.15 beta driver. The card is OC'd to 903core/2104mem.

Weird

You lost 1.5k gpu with physx enabled.


----------



## saulin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Weird

You lost 1.5k gpu with physx enabled.

Maybe he was using the 197 drivers for the first run. I only lost about 100 points with PhysX enabled.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Weird

You lost 1.5k gpu with physx enabled.

I'll rerun them, I might have got a bit "driver confused"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
Maybe he was using the 197 drivers for the first run. I only lost about 100 points with PhysX enabled.

You're prolly right


----------



## wontonforevuh

My sig rig just missed out on 20k
P19913 ;(


----------



## R00ST3R

Ok, just finished running it through again. This time I'm absolutely positive both results are using the 257.15 beta driver.










First one is PPU enabled, second is PPU disabled.

Same clocks as the last time though:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3feqd/


----------



## navit

I need more


----------



## Patch




----------



## channelx99

Do these scores seem ok? System is in my sig, [email protected] and my GTX 470 at about 720mhz core

W/O physx I get about 15,000
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2236032

W GT240 as physx I get about 19000
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2236046

EDIT- even more interesting I get 20000 when I use the 470 as physx...
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2236086


----------



## sti-06

No phsyx:


----------



## WIGILOCO

Does this look normal for my sig rig?


----------



## DQ Hero

well here is my top bench. CPU at 4.0, 275 SLI at 705/1563/1275 for a total of 22795!!!(im happy first setup ever where i could break 20K!


----------



## Bacheezi

Pretty happy, I moved up from a previous score of mine by 1400 or so just by a few little overlocks


----------



## manchesterutd81

here is the link to my results

23139! i wonder if thats good for what i have?









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2241019

josh


----------



## tahumie87

*SLI Phsyx ON*


----------



## sebastianTR

here is all i got

single his 5770 stock cooler 850/1200 @ 1030/1330


----------



## Asmola

Quick test with 5870's CF. 27k is doable, perhaps tomorrow when i get another Zalman VF3000A installed!


----------



## Asmola

Warming up! With aircooling if somebody wants to know, 24c ambients..


----------



## Swifty1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Warming up! With aircooling if somebody wants to know, 24c ambients..









Nice clocks for aircooling


----------



## linkin93

Can this be right/normal? first ever run of vantage, default settings:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2257194

CPU Score: 7149

GPU Score: 11115


----------



## grunion

Looks good to me, your duo is holding it back a little.


----------



## linkin93

Yes i would think so. I'm getting a Q9300 sometime this year. then i have to stop spending money on my computer







(Blasphemy!)


----------



## luke997

Vantage Performance
i7 980X @ 4.43Ghz + 3xGTX 480 @850Mhz @1950Mhz mem

*PhysX off!*


----------



## mr. biggums

heres mine on my little dual core lol
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2065794


----------



## luke997

1 more quick Vantage run @900Mhz @1.1v


----------



## Newbie2009

Physx OFF

Attachment 159546

Attachment 159547

Attachment 159548


----------



## francesthemutes

i5 is at 3.2GHz
GTX 260 at 650/1401/1100

I got:

CPU:43589
GPU:8729
P10910

Does that seem low to anyone?


----------



## Asmola

Finally 27k broken, 28k also!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Finally 27k broken, 28k also!









Impressive AMD CPU score









Any chance at making it through at 4.5 or do the volts scare you?


----------



## Asmola

I think 4,4GHz is max for this cpu with air and 24c ambients, atleast after that i need +1.6v!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Impressive AMD CPU score









Any chance at making it through at 4.5 or do the volts scare you?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I think 4,4GHz is max for this cpu with air and 24c ambients, atleast after that i need +1.6v!



















Sounds like it's time to head over to the For Sale section and pick up a dice pot for yourself. Megaoption has one for sale for a great price!


----------



## Asmola

I just got one last week, time for some ln2 action at end of this month!








I got this pot: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=251819

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









Sounds like it's time to head over to the For Sale section and pick up a dice pot for yourself. Megaoption has one for sale for a great price!


----------



## Ackmanc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *francesthemutes* 
i5 is at 3.2GHz
GTX 260 at 650/1401/1100

I got:

CPU:43589
GPU:8729
P10910

Does that seem low to anyone?


i think that is about right for a 260/cpu at those speeds. Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## ritchwell

Broke 30000 with new nvidia driver 257.21


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
I just got one last week, time for some ln2 action at end of this month!








I got this pot: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=251819

Humm, might be my next pot. Do you mind telling price with shipping?


----------



## Pascal1973

Catalyst 10.6 does the job right.....


----------



## Asmola

These 10.6 are the best drivers so far, here some more about these:
http://hothardware.com/News/New-AMD-...g-Performance/

^^And insane score too!! Very nice.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here is my vantage run on a single GTX 470..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gergregg

little 5850 crossfire action.


----------



## dieple33

Performance Score








Extreme Score


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_* 









2 260,s get 20k

Did the 3rd not scale that well or something i take it?

btw that set up must look so sexy


----------



## TestECull

Somewhere between P1 and P20,000.

Not sure exactly where in that range Boot to the Head falls though. But it's in that range, dammit!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X* 
2 260,s get 20k

Did the 3rd not scale that well or something i take it?

btw that set up must look so sexy









I'm not sure. I've seen results that say I'm right where I should be, but then I see others that totally discredit mine. Perhaps this is still a CPU bottleneck...

... and yes, I do love the look of every slot on my mb being filled. Thanks!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Looks like I'm CPU dependent on better scaling, pushed a bit further on my OC and gained GPU points (as well as CPU). I'll try for more later.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

my latest stable 5970 overclock. physx card disabled.


----------



## luke997

45363 Vantage PhysX OFF










and run for fun, PhysX ON:

52318 Vantage PhysX ON


----------



## redhat_ownage

i think i will just stick to 3dmark 06


----------



## Billy O

Just Broke 30K for the first time. Thank you new water loop.


----------



## Billy O

Now on high:


----------



## Clairvoyant129

3DMark Vantage: P40,462


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just raised my Vantage score.

P15342










Better scores coming this weekend with some dry ice fun


----------



## 4.54billionyears

overclock my 24/7 cpu a little more. pics without and with physx.


----------



## Adam23

My Score with a now in desperate need of an upgrade AMD 5600+


----------



## macca_dj

This is my score with my Faulty GTX295.

Attachment 163778


----------



## dracotonisamond

hmm. does this score look about right?
H33562








i feel pretty good about it for my 24/7 overclock.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dang son. Watermarks much?


----------



## BoZo9k

How are these scores looking for my set-up?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BoZo9k*


How are these scores looking for my set-up?


Gpu score looks about right, but would have to run physx disabled to really see what the score is. Physx is fine for games but should be disabled for benchies.

I hope the new version coming out has physx disabled at default, can't blame the new benchers for running the program at the default settings. Should just be able to install & run it & get the real score without making changes in the benchmark or nvidia control panel.


----------



## Jtvd78

How are these scores for my rig?


----------



## ntuason

Heres mines.


----------



## dracotonisamond

just did a P run.
















P44115


----------



## sti-06




----------



## sti-06

and here is the P run:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Are you guys upping these scores to HWBot? You stand to get some good points.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Are you guys upping these scores to HWBot? You stand to get some good points.



I have never done it. Can you explain how to do it?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Check out my HWBot Explained thread that I linked in my signature! It should tell you everything you want to know.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Check out my HWBot Explained thread that I linked in my signature! It should tell you everything you want to know.


I got the 6th place out of all 5970 submissions:
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...ypeId=GPU_1623


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


I got the 6th place out of all 5970 submissions:
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...ypeId=GPU_1623


One quick question. Was PhysX disabled for that run? HWBot only accepts scores without PhysX.

EDIT: It seems it was disabled, but do you happen to have the full screen shot? You need some GPU-Z tabs in there as well as the CPU-Z memory tab.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
One quick question. Was PhysX disabled for that run? HWBot only accepts scores without PhysX.

EDIT: It seems it was disabled, but do you happen to have the full screen shot? You need some GPU-Z tabs in there as well as the CPU-Z memory tab.

yeah phsyx was disabled. I have a screen shot of those if needed but it seems like it is accepted?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
yeah phsyx was disabled. I have a screen shot of those if needed but it seems like it is accepted?

HWBot doesn't run any automatic checks. However, someone can (and probably will) report it as it doesn't meet their guidelines. If you click on the "More" tab, you can edit it and just replace the screen shot.

Nice score, by the way. Definitely some good results!


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
HWBot doesn't run any automatic checks. However, someone can (and probably will) report it as it doesn't meet their guidelines. If you click on the "More" tab, you can edit it and just replace the screen shot.

Nice score, by the way. Definitely some good results!

Ok I will update it with more detailed one. Thanks for the heads up.

Thanks man. I will try couple more settings see I can bring it up some more.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
Ok I will update it with more detailed one. Thanks for the heads up.

Thanks man. I will try couple more settings see I can bring it up some more.

It's people like you that help OCN move up in the ranks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti-06*


Ok I will update it with more detailed one. Thanks for the heads up.

Thanks man. I will try couple more settings see I can bring it up some more.


Nice job!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


It's people like you that help OCN move up in the ranks!











Word brother


----------



## sti-06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


It's people like you that help OCN move up in the ranks!











Thank you sir. I try.


----------



## dracotonisamond

My first 50k P benchmark.

















to bad 10.7 sucks in games and that i dont sit around making love to benchmark results.


----------



## fastsite

Hurray i hit 15k


----------



## TheBigC

15k xD


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
My first 50k P benchmark.

















to bad 10.7 sucks in games and that i dont sit around making love to benchmark results.

50k







WOW! mines only 15k


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBigC* 
15k xD

you have the same


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
My first 50k P benchmark.

















to bad 10.7 sucks in games and that i dont sit around making love to benchmark results.

Nice gpu score, should give it a run without the physx & see where the overall score is at.


----------



## scc28

my best so far


----------



## damric

Sneaking up on HD 4870, GTX 260, and HD 5770


----------



## BigDaddyK_UK

Stock settings - nothing clocked


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I am not worthy


----------



## luke997

55K broken


----------



## Gunslash

Sig Rig GTX280 TRI SLI
29k
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2387446


----------



## rsfkevski

Does this score look about right for ALL stock settings with Physx Enabled?


----------



## grunion

I would've expected more from the 9800GT, but it's definitely working.


----------



## rsfkevski

Yeah, I was actually suprised to see that it was working considering all the issues I'm having with drivers crashing in FluidMark









I'll try an OCed run and see how much better it does









Gimme a minute Grunion and I'll be back


----------



## rsfkevski

[email protected]@930/[email protected]/975 and still only got this...OCing just seems to be soooooooo not worth it for this measley increase!


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


55K broken



















thats purty. why didnt you run the whole thing. you have quite a few 0fps results there.

if 10.8 is anything like 10.7, then ill have 56,000. i gained 6k points from going from 10.6 to 10.7


----------



## Coolio831

Stock GTX 470

Unlocked and overclocked Phenom II X2 550 to 3.6GHz


----------



## Captain318

In my Sig. I think I can do abit better with more of a CPU OC but I'm happy with my performance and stability all on stock volts


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Stock CPU and GTX470x2


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
thats purty. why didnt you run the whole thing. you have quite a few 0fps results there.

Why? It's the CPU/GPU score which counts so no point running whole thing.
Saves quite a time if you run loads of benches.


----------



## BEEFKING69

Hows this?


----------



## thexperiment

Well here's my score.
I know my gpu is limiting me, but i had a question.







I get over 30k for the cpu with somewhat of a mild overclock where as this core i7 950 @4.8 (not mine) is under 30k. Anyone have an idea as to why that is?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

your 9800gt is running Physx that inflates your cpu score.

turn off Physx in vantage to see what you get to compare.


----------



## thexperiment

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
your 9800gt is running Physx that inflates your cpu score.

turn off Physx in vantage to see what you get to compare.

Oh thanks for the answer. I didn't know that it affected my cpu score. Are these scores average for a similar set up?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thexperiment* 
Oh thanks for the answer. I didn't know that it affected my cpu score. Are these scores average for a similar set up?

You'll just have to search the Vantage forum or google the answer for set up comaparison.

Looks about right though.


----------



## paulharrison123

Quite pleased with this, pretty sure i can get a touch higher too


----------



## morphus1

[/URL][/IMG]
To me that seems crap :/


----------



## paulharrison123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morphus1* 







[/URL][/IMG]
To me that seems crap :/

Whats your score on performance benchmark as opposed to extreme?


----------



## Yoko Littner

PhysX on. if any of you want me to do a re-run with PhysX off, ill be happy to do so



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yoko Littner

And here it is, PhysX off, with my Max possible clock's and my system pushed to it's limit



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulharrison123* 
Whats your score on performance benchmark as opposed to extreme?



Stock**Cough**Cough


----------



## hlonipha

Playing a bit


----------



## man from atlantis

Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC @920/1840/4600MHz


----------



## spinejam

1000c 1300m:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I managed to pull this off last night.


----------



## Suprcynic




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *man from atlantis* 
Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC @920/1840/4600MHz










Seems your 460 and my 465 are pretty close!

Just wait until I unlock later tonight, though


----------



## edo101

3dmark vantage performance preset with rig in sig

So i'm guessing a mere 24k score is typical for an 17 930 @ 4ghz?


----------



## edo101

is it?


----------



## wermad

hey guys, noob to vantage, a few questions:

1) How do I turn off physx? I dont see an option in the nv cp, Ive tried to assign physx to the cpu.

2)In the spirit to make my scores comparable everyone, should I NOT run the physx test?

3) First I just ran everything default, and I got a 3dmarks score (14k), gpu (24k), cpu (6k) btw, my cpu is a dual core amd 555be @ 4.0, my sig cpu is pending delivery. I changed the options to 1920x1080 and I dont get a 3d score, just gpu and cpu. what should I do to get one?

Im still playing around w/ it, I purchased the advanced version, any other thoughts or suggestions would be helpful. thanks


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wermad* 
hey guys, noob to vantage, a few questions:

1) How do I turn off physx? I dont see an option in the nv cp, Ive tried to assign physx to the cpu.

2)In the spirit to make my scores comparable everyone, should I NOT run the physx test?

3) First I just ran everything default, and I got a 3dmarks score (14k), gpu (24k), cpu (6k) btw, my cpu is a dual core amd 555be @ 4.0, my sig cpu is pending delivery. I changed the options to 1920x1080 and I dont get a 3d score, just gpu and cpu. what should I do to get one?

Im still playing around w/ it, I purchased the advanced version, any other thoughts or suggestions would be helpful. thanks

Don't use physx.

Click "disable PPU" to run without it


----------



## wermad

I thought that was it, thanks, +1. I've tried it but still under 1920x1080 I dont get a 3d mark score. I did download the latest version and the patch. I'll try it right now.


----------



## FtW 420

You need to run it at the default resolution to get the total score. Setting physx to the cpu in the control panel is the same as disabling physx.


----------



## wermad

Thanks +1, the default res is like ~1200, so I will keep it there for scores. the 1920*1080p runs look very nice though.

Does it matter if both physx in the nv cp is set to cpu and vantage ppu is disabled at the same time? or just disable one or the other? thanks


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Thanks +1, the default res is like ~1200, so I will keep it there for scores. the 1920*1080p runs look very nice though.

Does it matter if both physx in the nv cp is set to cpu and vantage ppu is disabled at the same time? or just disable one or the other? thanks


I only disable the PPU in Vantage, thats just me though.


----------



## wermad

tnx guys, here's a run just did w/out physx, I can see my cpu score is paltry, new quad core is on its way


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


tnx guys, here's a run just did w/out physx, I can see my cpu score is paltry, new quad core is on its way












If you get that new 955 to 4Ghz, expect a 13,500 cpu score in Vantage.

goodluck to you


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


If you get that new 955 to 4Ghz, expect a 13,500 cpu score in Vantage.

goodluck to you










very close, I need a little more fine tunning, +rep


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

here's my GTX470 on hype..









and here's my 5850 another side story..


----------



## Mega_bite

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

System as sig. I'm let down by the XFX X58 motherboard, falls over at 3.6GHz, With the watercooling I should get 4GHz+. The GTX's run at 725 Core, they're fine to 750 and don't go above 50 degs, so there is room for more.
A new X58 board is on my wish list.

I'm pleased with that as I was unsure as to weather I should have ditched my gtx280 when the 5870 came out, but a second 280 cost Â£100 (second hand). The maths works out well, I'd have had to sell my gtx280 (and got Â£100) and then spent Â£200 out of my own pocket on a 5870. Or spend Â£100 and get GTX 280's in SLi. I'm around the the 5870 speed and it cost me less.


----------



## NitrousX

P21137.


----------



## epidemic

Its official I love my new 460.


----------



## valkyriesII

P46,882
Link: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2453861


----------



## Trito

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epidemic* 


Its official I love my new 460.

Turn PhysX off, otherwise your GPU do all your CPU work


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trito*


Turn PhysX off, otherwise your GPU do all your CPU work










Inflated score due to my card being on the green side makes me feel better.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Uno 21466









Dos 32034


----------



## Blueduck3285

P5395

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Trito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


Inflated score due to my card being on the green side makes me feel better.










Yeah it's same for me but still it's unfair to ATI users


----------



## cq842000

Oh it's very unfair to ATi users.....









http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2486737


----------



## USFORCES

1.63v for 4.7?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


1.63v for 4.7?


 Yeah my voltages need some work...or I just got a bad batch. Perhaps you wouldn't mind helping me out a little.


----------



## USFORCES

How did you come to 1.63v, did you just keep raising it until you made it through vantage?

It's just that 1.63v seems a little high for 4.7MHz compared to what most are using I don't know it could be your batch.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&highlight=980


----------



## cq842000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


How did you come to 1.63v, did you just keep raising it until you made it through vantage?

It's just that 1.63v seems a little high for 4.7MHz compared to what most are using I don't know it could be your batch.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&highlight=980


I got to 1.6 by increments until it could complete LinX and not stop upon error. Once it finished LinX, I run WPrime 1024m on all six threads just to double check. then I turn on HT and do it again. This is an Evga board though and I'm unfamiliar with some of the bios options. By the way, my batch number wasn't on the list. Its 3020A476


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
I got to 1.6 by increments until it could complete LinX and not stop upon error. Once it finished LinX, I run WPrime 1024m on all six threads just to double check. then I turn on HT and do it again. This is an Evga board though and I'm unfamiliar with some of the bios options. By the way, my batch number wasn't on the list. Its 3020A476

Wait... you're running 1.63V on a 32nm chip that's known to be very sensitive to high voltage for heavy loads on water?

I won't take my i7 above 1.6V on water and these things are tanks. 980X's have been dropping like flies with a lot of voltage... and that's with extreme cooling.

Tell me you don't have it at that voltage for 24/7...


----------



## FtW 420

1.63 on water








I only tried up to 1.64 vcore yesterday cooling with ln2 at -140Â°. Maybe I was playing it too safe...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376912


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
1.63 on water








I didn't go that high on voltage yesterday cooling with ln2. Maybe I was playing it too safe...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376912

I'd probably go up to 1.75V on LN2 as long as it was still scaling with the voltage. Unless I was trying for something...


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I won't take my i7 above 1.6V on water and these things are tanks. 980X's have been dropping like flies with a lot of voltage... and that's with extreme cooling.

Tell me you don't have it at that voltage for 24/7...

+1

I did 1.55v for 4.93Ghz couple times just for quick Pi bench or other and can already see chip degrading.

You'll kill it with 1.6v and Linx.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
+1

I did 1.55v for 4.93Ghz couple times just for quick Pi bench or other and can already see chip degrading.

You'll kill it with 1.6v and Linx.

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have two questions.... Anybody in here with an EVGA FTW3 mobo and a 980X? Second, what do bad batches need for 4.7? not sure where my problem lies, but I suspect it's with my mobo specific settings. I am open to PMs and thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
Thanks for the feedback guys. I have two questions.... Anybody in here with an EVGA FTW3 mobo and a 980X? Second, what do bad batches need for 4.7? not sure where my problem lies, but I suspect it's with my mobo specific settings. I am open to PMs and thanks in advance for any help provided.

How about running 4.5Ghz.


----------



## cq842000

Okay, thanks everyone for your care, consideration, maturity, and suggestions, everyone except for MrTOOSHORT(not too helpful champ). I put it through 10 runs of Wprime 32m for initial stability at 1.53750v. I just did some research and as I suspected, my motherboard specific voltages were off.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
Okay, thanks everyone for your care, consideration, maturity, and suggestions, everyone except for MrTOOSHORT(not too helpful champ). I put it through 10 runs of Wprime 32m for initial stability at 1.53750v. I just did some research and as I suspected, my motherboard specific voltages were off.

Most likely the case. Ive seen your 930 act the same way on that board.
How about vDrop you experience any?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
Okay, thanks everyone for your care, consideration, maturity, and suggestions, everyone except for MrTOOSHORT(not too helpful champ). I put it through 10 runs of Wprime 32m for initial stability at 1.53750v. I just did some research and as I suspected, my motherboard specific voltages were off.

Sorry to hurt your feelings, but 4.7Ghz off the hop with insane voltages is a bit premature without the necessary research.

Goodluck to your quest.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope* 
Most likely the case. Ive seen your 930 act the same way on that board.
How about vDrop you experience any?

There was a small offset drop under full load, but that seems to be better now. Yeah my 930 required alot more voltage to reach the same speeds. How are ya these days slave?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Sorry to hurt your feelings, but 4.7Ghz off the hop with insane voltages is a bit premature without the necessary research.

Goodluck to your quest.

Oh Mr tooshort, I'm a medically retired Army(11B) veteran with full honors/citations/purple heart/etc...pretty sure I've heard worse that didnt hurt my feelings. Before I started on 4.7, I already stabilized 4.0, 4.2, 4.5, and 4.6ghz . It wasnt until 4.7 that the voltages got out of wack and dangerously high. Thanks for caring though man.


----------



## cq842000

Edit at below...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT* 
Yeah, I see you know what you're doing, especially everyone here telling you your voltages are too high @ 4.7Ghz.

sorry to comment bud.

Which is precisely why I asked for help rather than offsetting ignorance with sarcasm and implications of inexperience. I'm not too proud to realize that you never stop learning. I bet you still Pwn n00bs everyday. This is not the place to have a measuring contest... If you have beef with me then please let's continue this via PM.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
Disregard...

Yeah, I see you know what you're doing, especially everyone here telling you your voltages are too high @ 4.7Ghz.

sorry to comment bud.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

cq, when you were failing before the high voltages, what BSOD were you getting?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
cq, when you were failing before the high voltages, what BSOD were you getting?

Hi Bass, I had a couple of IRQ not less or equal, upped the QPI and loosened the timings. then I had a few BSOD 102. This is the most recent stop error before I changed the voltages on CPU/mobo.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:a
BCP1:000000000012AED7
BCP2:0000000000000002
BCP3:0000000000000001
BCP4:FFFFF80003A8D5A6
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:768_1


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cq842000* 
Hi Bass, I had a couple of IRQ not less or equal, upped the QPI and loosened the timings. then I had a few BSOD 102. This is the most recent stop error before I changed the voltages on CPU/mobo.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:BlueScreen
OS Version:6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:1033

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:a
BCP1:000000000012AED7
BCP2:0000000000000002
BCP3:0000000000000001
BCP4:FFFFF80003A8D5A6
OS Version:6_1_7600
Service Pack:0_0
Product:768_1

IRQ is almost always memory related. My plats will push pretty high, but they like voltage. Which multi are you using? x8 or x10 or higher?


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
irq is almost always memory related. My plats will push pretty high, but they like voltage. Which multi are you using? X8 or x10 or higher?

2:12 fsb:dram. I also remember seeing a Service Exception BSOD (3b)..


----------



## sendblink23

Well I have no clue if I'm running correctly Vantage... oh well...

GPU-Z of my CrossfireX Sapphire/XFX 5770 & EVGA 9800GTX+(For PhysX) - all at stock settings:









Here is the settings I used in vantage, on which I'm not sure if this is how its supposed to be done:









Test with Disabled PPU:









Test with Enabled PPU:









Are these scores good enough for my system specs on my signature?


----------



## cq842000

Make that 1.54v for 4.7ghz stability with HT enabled... temps never go over 70c though under full load...


----------



## Nick911

sendblink23, those are not good. My 5870 pulles over 20k


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nick911*


sendblink23, those are not good. My 5870 pulles over 20k


You do know 5870 are way faster than a CF 5770







In other words a single stock 5870 gets higher GPU scores than a CF 5770 stock

I saw a few posts many pages back of CF 5770 their scores are around my same range... all 5850 & 5870 are all around or close to 20k

Here is a post of someone with CrossfireX 5770 and his are overclocked editions 875/1300









Both of mine stock are 850/1200.. see I'm kind of close to him:


----------



## Gabkicks

Here is what I scored w/ current system. I had a lot of files running in the background/downloads going, so i am prolly a few hundred pts off.

5850+ gts 250









no HT









PPU disabled=


----------



## Confessed

No GPU voltage control for me. I feel so small.









I reckon this is pretty good performance per dollar though.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
No GPU voltage control for me. I feel so small.









I reckon this is pretty good for a "budget" build though.










Minor question... did you try the regedit ... Find: ULPS
on the folders it searches it will have on all of them EnableULPS, many have it as "1" just modfy them all to "0".. then reboot computer

I mean that is how I can fix voltage control on 5770 + having MSI Afterburner adding the option to allow voltage control & alter in the CFG file to allow un-official overclocking... but I don't overclock GPU... I just know I did that and it works

No clue if that works for a 5870


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Minor question... did you try the regedit ... Find: ULPS
on the folders it searches it will have on all of them EnableULPS, many have it as "1" just modfy them all to "0".. then reboot computer

I mean that is how I can fix voltage control on 5770 + having MSI Afterburner adding the option to allow voltage control & alter in the CFG file to allow un-official overclocking... but I don't overclock GPU... I just know I did that and it works

No clue if that works for a 5870

I have a 5850. And it's not reference, so I don't have voltage control.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
I have a 5850. And it's not reference, so I don't have voltage control.

My XFX is not reference bro








Eitherway I did say I have no clue if it works on 5870.. so i meant 5850 as well.. that i have no clue

Just test it out.. do what i mentioned.. if it works great if it doesn't... just revert it back no problem


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
My XFX is not reference bro









Well which card do you have? Link me, already.

Most 58XX cards that aren't reference do not have voltage control. Only MSI and Asus tend to make cards often that have voltage control and aren't reference.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
Well which card do you have? Link me, already.

Most 58XX cards that aren't reference do not have voltage control. Only MSI and Asus tend to make cards often that have voltage control and aren't reference.

I'm an idiot.. my bad sorry my XFX is Reference and it has 1x Crossfire connector
XFX HD-577A-ZNFC, I got confused by my Sapphire one which is not referenced but I still can do voltage on both after the regedit trick & msi afterburner changes

They don't have voltage control originally, I had to regedit to make it possible.. it was a trick found on 5770's - but it doesn't always work on all of them, but like I said.. there is no problem of trying it on yours maybe it works for you too - if it doesn't work you can revert back easily


----------



## Zmanster

Link to my 3D Mark Vantage Score: http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...&resultType=19


----------



## Defoler

This is mine for now.










Not 100% happy with it.
I think a higher blk would be better and give better results for the cpu tests.

Also I'm a bit stuck at 815 overclocked on the cores. Higher cores usualy freeze the computer under the second gpu test.

Keep on testing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Defoler, Vantage likes a high Uncore (shown as Northbridge on memory tab). Bump that up and it will help the CPU score.

However, your CPU score is more than doubled with the use of PhysX. As long as you're just going after scores, it's no big deal. For the score to be valid for direct comparison, you need to disable the PPU.


----------



## nigge

Defoler, "100% happy", *** man? Your CPU score is WAY too high, tbh you`d probs get like 40k max?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Defoler, Vantage likes a high Uncore (shown as Northbridge on memory tab). Bump that up and it will help the CPU score.

However, your CPU score is more than doubled with the use of PhysX. As long as you're just going after scores, it's no big deal. For the score to be valid for direct comparison, you need to disable the PPU.

Yes I know the physX is on.








This is just a work in progress. For validated scores, I do plan to take physx off.

The uncore I will get higher. Without pushing it too much, will try getting memory to 1800 and uncore to 3600. 2000/4000 requires too much vtt for me to be comfortable.

I also have an issue with overclocking the gpus over 815. Need to fix that as well.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nigge* 
Defoler, "100% happy", *** man? Your CPU score is WAY too high, tbh you`d probs get like 40k max?

Not really.


----------



## cq842000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Defoler* 
This is mine for now.










Not 100% happy with it.
I think a higher blk would be better and give better results for the cpu tests.

Also I'm a bit stuck at 815 overclocked on the cores. Higher cores usualy freeze the computer under the second gpu test.

Keep on testing.









Great score man, I guess I need to pull out the Hybrid PhysX to stay competitive, overall score-wise. As for your GPU frequencies, put them on water or add another spot fan. If the wiring in your case is cluttered, organize it for optimal airflow.... You can do it man.


----------



## sendblink23

made a new one.. just because my CPU stinks








CPU: 4.10Ghz nothing else - stock HT/NB as well for the CrossfireX 5770
Disabled PPU










I'll do later on one with NB at 2800 & CPU at 4.20Ghz... hopefully its a bit more boost


----------



## FtW 420

980x on water with 2 x stock cooled 480s


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I need to get myself a 980X


----------



## paulharrison123

Rather happy with this : Phenom II 1090T and GTX460 SLi all on Air


----------



## man from atlantis

GTX460 1GB @920/1840/4600MHz
21064P PhysX On
17622 GPU Score


----------



## cyronn

nice


----------



## Gabkicks

It turns out the previous screenshots were with my gts 250 heavily under-clocked


----------



## OverSightX

Heres pretty much all the settings. For some reason #D Mark Vantage doesn't read my [email protected] 4GHz. The 10.8 drivers are not as good as 10.5, but I'm sticking with them.










Here are my scores with and without PHYSX:


----------



## Johnny Rook

Here are mine 3DMark Vantage results...

with PhysX enabled, 36.7k:










and without PhysX, 31.6k:










*Johnny*


----------



## techjesse

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2195814


----------



## Infinitegrim

I cannot believe my CPU got such a high score. I have to try it at 4.3Ghz

What ram settings would be better? 1100mhz 5-5-5-15 or 1000Mhz at 4-4-4-12?










I'm going to have to through my GTX 470 into my new family PC i just built which has a Xeon 3440 in it, I bet I can score MUCH higher. But my CPU cooler comes wed-

How do I enable/disable physics?


----------



## routek

460 768MB SLI 860MHz, i7 930 4.0GHz

PPU Disabled









PPU Enabled


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
I cannot believe my CPU got such a high score. I have to try it at 4.3Ghz

What ram settings would be better? 1100mhz 5-5-5-15 or 1000Mhz at 4-4-4-12?










I'm going to have to through my GTX 470 into my new family PC i just built which has a Xeon 3440 in it, I bet I can score MUCH higher. But my CPU cooler comes wed-

How do I enable/disable physics?


That high CPU Score is because PhysX is enabled LOL - to disable it ... just select "Disable PPU" before running the test in Vantage


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
That high CPU Score is because PhysX is enabled LOL - to disable it ... just select "Disable PPU" before running the test in Vantage

Oh ok, im new to the whole vantage thing.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim* 
Oh ok, im new to the whole vantage thing.

no problem its still a good score... its better than mines


----------



## FtW 420

Cracked 50k with the 4-way sli, good enough for the ORB & Hwbot top 20.
Now I just have to work on the cpu score...


----------



## Johnny Rook

Congrats!









That's something brutal!

Yeah, if you manage to get the i7 to run @ 4880Mhz, you should get a big CPU score improvement. With Vcore @ 1.55V-1.57V you might get there... how are the temps, there?

*Johnny*


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks man, I'll get that cpu score yet, so far my attempts at freezing the 980x for a vantage run haven't worked but I'm starting to get the hang of this mobo...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Was that run frozen? If so, what issues are you running into?

Also, any chance at getting the 480's higher?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Was that run frozen? If so, what issues are you running into?

Also, any chance at getting the 480's higher?

That run was on water, cpu got almost 1000 points more than I did frozen. I'm missing a setting somewhere I think, when using settings that work fine on water I get a debug code FF & fail to post until I clear cmos. On saturday I couldn't even reach the clocks I used in the multithread comp, I think maybe I had a bit too much pressure on the pot.
I'll get some good clocks out of this thing when frozen yet...

Gpus can go higher, those clocks are on stock coolers inside the house. Need a few more fittings to get 3 of them on water.


----------



## Huster

Sick score FtW 420







Congrats man!

I'm pretty pumped, nearly got 20k with my set-up


----------



## Hoesa

Perry


----------



## Farih

3dmark Vantage:

P21531

cpu is just on 3830mhz here
the graphics is on 1001/1250mhz

need to up it more soon


----------



## jazzwest

all i can do on stock gpu cooling


----------



## jprovido




----------



## Epsi

Forgot to make a screenshot with CPU and GPU-Z in it so copy/paste them next to the score.


----------



## man from atlantis

GTX460 @925/1850/4680MHz
Q9650 @4500MHz

PhysX off


----------



## Epsi

man from atlantis, may i ask how much volt ur 460 needs at those speeds?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epsi* 
man from atlantis, may i ask how much volt ur 460 needs at those speeds?

sure, 1162mv


----------



## groodal

gtx 470 @ 775/1880mhz
1055t @ 4,1ghz
p22445 3dmarks


----------



## ssgwright

vantage


----------



## Forsaken1




----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Forsaken1* 









That's a nice score dude


----------



## Deluxe




----------



## man from atlantis




----------



## Epsi

^--- Haha nice cooling on your GPU


----------



## koven

PPU on


----------



## HeavyHemi

PPU on i7 980x @4.5 (3)GTX 470 SC at 830/1660/1800


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Farih

new score

ppu off

P22039










cant seem to get higher but hooray i finally broke 22K









dunno if thats good or bad for a computer like this though lol


----------



## Allenssmart




----------



## SpunkyXL

-delete-


----------



## pistons50

I get like 18000 something. After I OC maybe it will be worthy of posting.


----------



## Bodycount




----------



## Razi3l

CPU @ 4.4Ghz *:*D


----------



## SimpleTech

Got a nice boost when I clocked my 470 @ 880MHz core.


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Cole19

Seems like I got an awfully low GPU score???? Sig rig in question...


----------



## Jasonn20

I cannot get the 4th cpu test to work as 3dmark becomes not responding any ideas what is going on??


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jasonn20* 
I cannot get the 4th cpu test to work as 3dmark becomes not responding any ideas what is going on??

4th CPU test? There are only two.

If you mean the 4th test (and 2nd CPU test), it's probably stemming from instability.

Try running it at stock.


----------



## logan666

hows this score on my new build ppu is off
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1161/77084532.png


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have no idea. That image is tiny.

The background is awesome though


----------



## jprovido




----------



## Yoko Littner

Done with my Sig rig with my clock's pushed to the absolute edge (PhysX on)
Stroke my E-peen











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner* 
Done with my Sig rig with my clock's pushed to the absolute edge (PhysX on)
Stroke my E-peen











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not bad, this is my latest sli 480 score. No physx.









My quad sli score can make e-peen shrivel...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I updated my drivers to 260.63 Beta and my GPU score increased from 18853 to 19211. Not bad i would say. In next 6 months i would break 20k if nvidia keeps its up. This is almost the same score i got with a 1Ghz HD 5850 19452.


----------



## Kenshiro

This is my sig rig with PhysX off:

P:30896
CPU:25414
GPU:33290


----------



## gtsteviiee

Yay, I did it! With PhysX on though.. ):


----------



## afunyun

With PPU off... I closed vantage on accident lol, so I had to use the web site


----------



## FtW 420

afunyun, you should have HT on for vantage, even at lower cpu clocks you will get a better cpu score (& bit better overall).


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
afunyun, you should have HT on for vantage, even at lower cpu clocks you will get a better cpu score (& bit better overall).

My cpu doesn't have HT lol


----------



## FtW 420

Ahh 750, I fail at paying attention to the sig. Didn't make the screenshot full size & thought I saw 950.
Definitely a nice gpu score for that 460...


----------



## Robilar

Test run with new board and ram.

CPU at 4ghz , ram at stock timings, 1523 mhz, both video cards at stock, HT off (for now) and physx on.


----------



## afunyun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Test run with new board and ram.

CPU at 4ghz , ram at stock timings, 1523 mhz, both video cards at stock, *HT off (for now) and physx on.*

That seems backwards to me


----------



## Robilar

Still working out lowest vcore settings for 4ghz with HT off and on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*












Nice...


----------



## 4.54billionyears

rocking iron man 2 blu-ray 1080p cyberlink powerdvd on hp monitor while playing mw2 fullon eyecandy 1920x1080 on lg monitor.


----------



## Xyphyr

Heres mine.


----------



## outlandos

Is this score how it should be?










*33117*


----------



## 4.54billionyears

>>outlandos disable physx and run test. nice choice on gtx460 sli. maybe you could download 3dmarkvantage and install


----------



## FtW 420

A new personal best for me in single card, driver wouldn't allow disabling physx so had to do it in vantage, physx is off.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sweet score but that Uncore is lowwww. Do that same run but with 4500 NB and you should be looking at 31K.


----------



## Rhylian

lol @ me and my puny machine!

CPU [email protected]
Mem 1333 [email protected]
460 900/1800/[email protected]

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2621562


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


lol @ me and my puny machine!

CPU [email protected]
Mem 1333 [email protected]
460 900/1800/[email protected]

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2621562


Post another with disabled PPU... I think the score will stink afterwards... but its going to show your real cpu score :/


----------



## logan666

hey guys does this score seem right??? p19051 for my sig rig cards were oc @ 830


----------



## dopey

900/1200 @1.162v


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*












Nice score


----------



## Schoat333

sli 470's with a slight overclock (751core). I still have room to overclock the CPU and GPU's.

Physx off










Physx on.


----------



## routek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan666* 
hey guys does this score seem right??? p19051 for my sig rig cards were oc @ 830

You should get around 28000


----------



## logan666

http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/7753/68270637.png


----------



## FtW 420

So close to 30k on the gpu score, can somebody lend me a few FPS?


----------



## aznofazns

Is this score normal for my sig rig? 6870 is overclocked to 1015/1175. CPU at 3.464GHz. I'm confused as to how people with Phenom II X3's and such are getting twice my CPU score.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
So close to 30k on the gpu score, can somebody lend me a few FPS?










hahaha that's fudged up... I'm pretty certain if you run th test a few more times(later on) you will reach the tiny fps needed to reach it.. or at least get to the 299XX area scoring.

or maybe.. the next driver update will probably run over it


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
Is this score normal for my sig rig? 6870 is overclocked to 1015/1175. CPU at 3.464GHz. I'm confused as to how people with Phenom II X3's and such are getting twice my CPU score.

Seems a bit low on the GPU too. I've seen people with 6870s getting around 17/18k.. CPU score seems fine to me. BTW there is a new hotfix out









@FtW That's so close to 30k


----------



## Yoko Littner

Ill post mine in a bit.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
Seems a bit low on the GPU too. I've seen people with 6870s getting around 17/18k.. CPU score seems fine to me. BTW there is a new hotfix out









@FtW That's so close to 30k









I already have 10.10e if that's what you're referring to. I think the low GPU score may be due to the consistent stuttering that I've noticed in all the GPU tests. It stutters every 1-2 seconds and the framerate drops each time. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Kal777

any ideas on how to get past 30K?


----------



## dasisfranz

Heres mine with 2x 5830's and i7 930 at 4.0 ghz.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kal777* 
any ideas on how to get past 30K?

Overclock your 5850s more if you can?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kal777* 
any ideas on how to get past 30K?

can't you overclock much more those cards? maybe using msi afterburner


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


So close to 30k on the gpu score, can somebody lend me a few FPS?











Is this better than a 5970 overclocked?

*Edit*

Actually a 5970 goverclocked gets close to 40k according to some benchmarks posted. Yikes the GTX 580 gets raped in Vantage?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


Is this better than a 5970 overclocked?

*Edit*

Actually a 5970 goverclocked gets close to 40k according to some benchmarks posted. Yikes the GTX 580 gets raped in Vantage?


It can still get beat up, but not bad enough to get raped. Get it frozen with a frozen 980x & it'll catch up to the 5970 scores on the bot. Top single 580 score on the bot is 40264 (1400 points away from the top dual gpu 5970 score).

I finally got my 30k gpu score, along with a 1 Ghz core speed on water:


----------



## Kal777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
Overclock your 5850s more if you can?

for some reason i cant get them much higher than 800/1120 in crossfire. out of crossfire they both make it to 900/1200 easy


----------



## Kal777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saulin* 
Is this better than a 5970 overclocked?

*Edit*

Actually a 5970 goverclocked gets close to 40k according to some benchmarks posted. Yikes the GTX 580 gets raped in Vantage?

how can a HD5970 get 40k in vantage? 2 HD 5850's beat a HD 5970 and they only get 30k or a little more


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kal777* 
for some reason i cant get them much higher than 800/1120 in crossfire. out of crossfire they both make it to 900/1200 easy

how much voltage have you given them on msi afterburner? just wondering..


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I finally got my 30k gpu score, along with a 1 Ghz core speed on water:









woot woot!









any plans on getting a 2nd 580?


----------



## valvegamer

about to go oc lil more.


----------



## sendblink23

got bored.. I uninstalled my catalyst 10.10e drivers and decided to test the Windows Update driver "10.11" well here is just alone a GPU run with it:









it did beat my last 10.10e run:


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kal777*


how can a HD5970 get 40k in vantage? 2 HD 5850's beat a HD 5970 and they only get 30k or a little more


Interesting. I was looking at this guy's post

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post10755198

It does show 3 GPUs so it's more than just a 5970







. Also I was wondering how can a 5970 score 40K or so when my GTX 480 barely does 29k @ 900Mhz


----------



## ban916

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not bad for $250 worth of graphics cards eh.30,406 gpu and 34,038 total.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ban916* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not bad for $250 worth of graphics cards eh.30,406 gpu and 34,038 total.


You need to turn physics off to get an accurate comparison score.


----------



## jspeedracer

I managed to get just under 12k points on my $280 build


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## trippinonprozac




----------



## Dunkler




----------



## ban916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
You need to turn physics off to get an accurate comparison score.

No one is turning phyx off but will do


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just realized I never posted this here:










That's my unlocked 465


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## Gigalisk

Check my Sig.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigalisk*


Check my Sig.


?? nothing about a vantage score in your sig...


----------



## Gigalisk

Crap, good look on that, how do i post one from my Futuremark account?


----------



## FtW 420

Not sure right now, futuremark is all screwed up while they are changing the site for the debut of 3dmark 11, you should be able to access your results at 3dmark.com


----------



## Gigalisk

FTW youre everywhere today.


----------



## sgilmore62

flashed Vbios to 5970OC with files from fix your fan control thread a few minutes ago. Now I can use the Sapphire redline overvolt tool without using a hacked one. Still not close to 40k GPU score.


----------



## JZXchaser

New builds score


----------



## JZXchaser

Another run with bit of oc on 470's


----------



## Shigshwa

...How did I beat k|ngp|n's score on the 2nd cpu test?


----------



## koven

^ umm cus you have physx on

disable PPU and try again


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
^ umm cus you have physx on

disable PPU and try again

This is correct. On the options tab, disable PPU or go into Nvidia Control Panel and change PhysX to CPU.


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koven* 
^ umm cus you have physx on

disable PPU and try again

Heh, not the computer it used to be, even with an additional GPU OC.


----------



## FtW 420

The cpu score looks about right for that overclock (decent score for that hardware & clocks overall), your screenshot is pretty much up to hwbot standards, although for the memory in cpu-z you should have the memory tab selected instead of the spd tab.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Still a pretty good result. I got my 470 up to 875 core with the Twin Frozr II cooler and 1.2V.

With water, I got it up to 920 core with 1.2V and with phase I got it to 980 with 1.2V. Cooling is everything, my friend!

Grab an unlocked BIOS, flash to it, and use Nvidia Inspector to raise some voltages!


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Still a pretty good result. I got my 470 up to 875 core with the Twin Frozr II cooler and 1.2V.

With water, I got it up to 920 core with 1.2V and with phase I got it to 980 with 1.2V. Cooling is everything, my friend!

Grab an unlocked BIOS, flash to it, and use Nvidia Inspector to raise some voltages!


Perhaps you could help me in finding one? A BIOS I meant. I will switch to water when I get my 580 from Step-Up.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

From the GTX 400 Overclocking/Modding Thread:

http://www.tunerspotter.com/bios/OVEVGA480.rar

Even though it says it's for a 480, it works. I use the same one except mine is edited to the manufacturer shows up as MSI, as mine is


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


From the GTX 400 Overclocking/Modding Thread:

http://www.tunerspotter.com/bios/OVEVGA480.rar

Even though it says it's for a 480, it works.


Excellent. Pray that nothing goes wrong.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do you have a backup card in case you need to re-flash?


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Do you have a backup card in case you need to re-flash?


I was thinking about that just now. I don't think I should flash the BIOS for now. If I cannot re-flash the original, then I can't upgrade my card via Step-Up. I will wait until I get my 580. For now, 19628 is plenty!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You can save your BIOS via GPU-Z and as long as you follow the instructions on flashing 100%, you'll have no issue at all.

However, I agree that 19628 is a great score. Enjoy it!


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
You can save your BIOS via GPU-Z and as long as you follow the instructions on flashing 100%, you'll have no issue at all.

However, I agree that 19628 is a great score. Enjoy it!

I was a bit hesitant to post my score after seeing many systems that enjoy scores of 29000 plus!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This was my personal best:










I could have easily benched the CPU at 4.8GHz but I was having some issues and couldn't figure out what they were.


----------



## Shigshwa

I would assume that this was with phase change cooling? Sadly, the best option that I have enough knowledge to build, and not to mention the means to obtain, is water cooling.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shigshwa*


I would assume that this was with phase change cooling? Sadly, the best option that I have enough knowledge to build, and not to mention the means to obtain, is water cooling.


The CPU was on Dry Ice and the GPU was on phase.

My highest score with the GPU on water (and the CPU on phase) was this:










I'm not sure if I have a score with them both on water. Maybe I'll do one right now.

I need to study


----------



## Shigshwa

Hmm... Makes it look like 19628 on air is an incredible feat or something! lol


----------



## FtW 420

When you get your 580 you should be able to get some pretty impressive scores, they can get a gpu score about 22-24k stock. This is my best 580 score on water posted a few pages back http://www.overclock.net/11332430-post1182.html.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Ah! This was with the Twin Frozr II and my W3520 on water:


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


When you get your 580 you should be able to get some pretty impressive scores, they can get a gpu score about 22-24k stock. This is my best 580 score on water posted a few pages back http://www.overclock.net/11332430-post1182.html.


But then again, you do have the advantage of an unlocked multiplier to get that CPU up to 4.7...

I don't want to go off topic, but would 1.588v be dangerous for 24/7 use? Does your CPU run at that speed all the time? I leave my PC on 24/7, so I want to know the safe limit for voltages.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shigshwa* 
But then again, you do have the advantage of an unlocked multiplier to get that CPU up to 4.7...

I don't want to go off topic, but would 1.588v be dangerous for 24/7 use? Does your CPU run at that speed all the time? I leave my PC on 24/7, so I want to know the safe limit for voltages.

The most I'd run for 24/7 is about ~1.45V. For benching, I'll give it voltage until it doesn't help anymore


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shigshwa*


But then again, you do have the advantage of an unlocked multiplier to get that CPU up to 4.7...

I don't want to go off topic, but would 1.588v be dangerous for 24/7 use? Does your CPU run at that speed all the time? I leave my PC on 24/7, so I want to know the safe limit for voltages.


The gpu score doesn't change that much, may be slightly lower with lower cpu clocks.
1.588 isn't for 24/7, I don't usually go that high on water even for benching, but had to bench the new gpu. I keep the 980x around 1.375 for 4.2Ghz 24/7, for the i7 930 about 1.4V is pretty safe depending on cooling, some people go up to about 1.5V.


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


The gpu score doesn't change that much, may be slightly lower with lower cpu clocks.
1.588 isn't for 24/7, I don't usually go that high on water even for benching, but had to bench the new gpu. I keep the 980x around 1.375 for 4.2Ghz 24/7, for the i7 930 about 1.4V is pretty safe depending on cooling, some people go up to about 1.5V.


In that case, I might consider pushing this thing up to 4 and above. I have tried to do this on 1.35, but seeing how voltage requirements climb exponentially after 3.8, stability was horrible!


----------



## superj1977

This is me for the moment


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


This is me for the moment










I don't understand... Is the Nvidia card for physx?


----------



## superj1977

Yup,just for physx(so not often lol)


----------



## Yumyums

Here's mine, my gtx 470 is air cooled


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*











Here's mine, my gtx 470 is air cooled


You... need to turn physx off in the test settings for it to be accurate. Oh well, bigger scores!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Here's mine, my gtx 470 is air cooled


Sweet 470 clocks! What voltage is that at?

Also, for comparison's sake, would you mind running that with PhysX set to CPU (or under options PPU Disabled)?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Sweet 470 clocks! What voltage is that at?

Also, for comparison's sake, would you mind running that with PhysX set to CPU (or under options PPU Disabled)?


I was thinking the same thing. Those are great clocks for air. Hell, that's better than what my 470 can do on water.


----------



## Shigshwa

I think I just found a new person to look up to, haha!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol it's actually 1MHz lower than I got with my 470 on air but mine was with 1.2V. I want to know what his was at! Considering it takes a special BIOS to go over 1.087V, I'm thinking his was with much lower voltage.

Mike, I think you got a bad 470


----------



## Kirby1

20800


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


lol it's actually 1MHz lower than I got with my 470 on air but mine was with 1.2V. I want to know what his was at! Considering it takes a special BIOS to go over 1.087V, I'm thinking his was with much lower voltage.

Mike, I think you got a bad 470










I was using 1137 mv at the time, I was thinking about getting a block to see if I could get past 900 core









I'll post a vantage without physx soon but hey it's a feature that's there to be used


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


I was using 1137 mv at the time, I was thinking about getting a block to see if I could get past 900 core









I'll post a vantage without physx soon but hey it's a feature that's there to be used










With a block you'd easily be able to do it. I was able to go to 920 core with the same voltage as 885 that I did on air.

As for PhysX, I think it's just an annoyance with Vantage. The purpose of a CPU test is to test your CPU, not how well your GPU can do CPU calculations. If you want to know that, run a PhysX test!


----------



## redhat_ownage

i need a volt mod and some caps.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No need to hard mod yet. Just throw the BIOS I linked earlier on there and you can give it up to 1.212V.


----------



## redhat_ownage

the ram takes a s*** at 2000mhz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pencil mod!


----------



## 636cc of fury

here is one from a few months ago on the R3E


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
lol it's actually 1MHz lower than I got with my 470 on air but mine was with 1.2V. I want to know what his was at! Considering it takes a special BIOS to go over 1.087V, I'm thinking his was with much lower voltage.

Mike, I think you got a bad 470









I knew that a long time ago







. My evga 470 does 920/2000 easy easy for benching. The asus is lucky to bench at 880.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
the ram takes a s*** at 2000mhz

My Asus was having issues with ram at 2k. The first time around I couldn't get it to come close. I think I was benching around 1900. Then the 2nd time, I started raising ram speed only and somehow it was doing 2k. Then I raised core clock and managed to bench it at 875/2000.

You can always do as Bass suggested and pencil mod the memory. I tried it on my EVGA, but it didn't go to well. Just a little bit of penciling raises vdimm a lot. I gave up since I didn't know what a "safe" amount was.


----------



## FtW 420

I only got my 470 with stock cooling up to 865/976 using the overvolt bios. After a few runs started getting memory artifacts even at 925Mhz that was stock on the bios, went back to the original bios & cleared up the mem issues. My 470 memory sucks.
Redhat, you should still have some overclocking room before modding. Also nice system mem clocks...
My super talent chrome showed up today, just ordered on Friday. Superbiiz has the fastest shipping I've seen from US to Canada yet.


----------



## NoGuru

That's crazy because when I order RAM from Superbiz it takes like almost two weeks from Cali to Michigan.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's crazy because when I order RAM from Superbiz it takes like almost two weeks from Cali to Michigan.


Ordered Friday & it was in the mailbox this morning, I didn't even check the tracking yet, wasn't expecting it till after the weekend.
I really wanted a cl7 kit so ordered some project x since they came back in stock after I ordered the chromes.
Looks like I got a well binned chrome kit though, running a few passes of memtest now at 7-7-7 20 1t @ 1.65V. I'm gonna have to slap myself for jumping the gun on the project x when i didn't try the chromes first. Maybe they'll be even better...

edit: an error at 50%, not quite a 2000Mhz cl7 1.65v kit.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shigshwa*


You... need to turn physx off in the test settings for it to be accurate. Oh well, bigger scores!


No...you dont need to do anything like that,thats his vantage score on his system and thats that.

If we were using vantage to compare 2 ati cards then yes,i see the logic in disbaling hardware physx,but this is not a comparison just a score


----------



## OverSightX

So while I am waiting for a god deal on a bigger PSU I decided to do a quick bench with all clocks @ 850/1200 (stock 5870 clocks). Nothing to wow about but here it is. Once I get a bigger PSU Ill up the clocks on the gpus and up my 920 back up to 4.2. On all three the max gpus usage was beteween 75-85%. Im stressing my 750 as is.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


No...you dont need to do anything like that,thats his vantage score on his system and thats that.

If we were using vantage to compare 2 ati cards then yes,i see the logic in disbaling hardware physx,but this is not a comparison just a score










It's absolutely a comparison! That's what this thread is for


----------



## Sirius

I was just running a 3DV test on my GTX 580.. stock version not overclocked. Looking at the reviews of the card (guru3d etc), the GPU score hit 24k at stock, mine was only sitting at 20500. Something up with it? :/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


I was just running a 3DV test on my GTX 580.. stock version not overclocked. Looking at the reviews of the card (guru3d etc), the GPU score hit 24k at stock, mine was only sitting at 20500. Something up with it? :/


The GPU score is generally a bit higher on Intel builds but I don't think that would be 4000 higher. Are you sure they were at stock? I have a huge sweep from stock clocks to max clocks.

15.2K GPU at stock clocks and 23.5K GPU at 980 core.

Pretty close to a 9K swing...


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
The GPU score is generally a bit higher on Intel builds but I don't think that would be 4000 higher. Are you sure they were at stock? I have a huge sweep from stock clocks to max clocks.

15.2K GPU at stock clocks and 23.5K GPU at 980 core.

Pretty close to a 9K swing...

Yeah, here's are some examples:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-580-review/17
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...80,2781-5.html
http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi..._gtx580/13.htm

Their's is at 24426, 24838, and 23856, respectively.

All these tests were with i7's, it's not really easy to find a benchmarking test that was on an AMD build. The highest score is with a 980x, while the first is with a 965. The lowest is with a 920. That's a 1k disparity from the lowest and highest of the 9XX's.

When I get home I will overclock it to the max on stock volts and see what my score goes to. In the end it's probably just because I'm running an AMD build. Still, a 3/4k swing seems a bit high :/


----------



## Sirius

Update!

Well I went from 20500 stock to 21333 with an 800/1600/2100 overclock. I don't know how much higher I could push on stock voltages but I guess it's just the CPU.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I feel like it might be beneficial to source another member here running a 580 with an X6.

Maybe post in the AMD CPU section?


----------



## Sirius

I'll look around. Thanks though


----------



## Patch




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well done Mr. Patch!

Now raise that Uncore!!


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work Patch! Did you mod the 580?


----------



## KingT

*Patch* has done it again..

Congratz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Well done Mr. Patch!

Now raise that Uncore!!

Can't. This CPU has real nice core clocks, but crap uncore. Truly sucks for 05.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nice work Patch! Did you mod the 580?

vcore, vmem and CBB mods


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Can't. This CPU has real nice core clocks, but crap uncore. Truly sucks for 05.

Ahhh... Sorry to hear that. Regardless, well done!


----------



## jprovido

the highest I could go with a phenom II


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What frequency was your CPU at?


----------



## jprovido

4.1ghz


----------



## Shigshwa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 



































Well. Isn't that impressive. 1st out of THOUSANDS!


----------



## Deluxe

System below


----------



## krisrob

OK, this is one GTX 275, with a crosshair formula iV, and a PhenomII x6 @4.2ghz
275 @ core 720 - Shader 1600 - Memorey 1290.
Best I have seen with a 275....


----------



## aznofazns

My hexacore really inflated my score here...


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznofazns* 
My hexacore really inflated my score here...









what is hexacore? your cpu score is huge without physx


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears* 
what is hexacore?

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hexa-

6-core


----------



## PresNotSure

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2792275

Is this a good GPU Score for 3DMark Vantage for my 2x465 SLI? I got 22,131 GPU points. I found other results on the Futuremark website where, with the sames graphics setup they achieved a score around 27000. Mine are already overclocked quite a bit. 1.087V, core 840, Mem 1770. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PresNotSure* 
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2792275

Is this a good GPU Score for 3DMark Vantage for my 2x465 SLI? I got 22,131 GPU points. I found other results on the Futuremark website where, with the sames graphics setup they achieved a score around 27000. Mine are already overclocked quite a bit. 1.087V, core 840, Mem 1770. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.

I think it's your CPU. Vantage is heavily CPU-dependent, even the Graphics portion of the test. My graphics score went way up after upgrading from Q6600 @ 3.46 to i7 970 @ 4.2, even though performance in games like Crysis is barely affected.


----------



## PresNotSure

Yeah I am think about upgrading to an i5-750 or i7-950. I will probably go with 1366 socket. I think my CPU hurts my Crysis performance. I read that Crysis is designed for a quad core and mine is a dual core. Also I need to switch over to 64 bit. I'm playing Crysis at a pretty low resolution (1366x768) with all the settings maxed out i only get 30 or 40 FPS. I thought I would get about 60, but I could be wrong. When I play Crysis my CPU usage is maxed. During 3dmark vantage graphic tests my CPU usage is not very high.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2793490


----------



## redhat_ownage

i found the overclock button on the back of my GPU


----------



## pcnazz




----------



## closeracing

nice setup Nazz. incredible scores, cant wait to see them on phase


----------



## pcnazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *closeracing;11667237*
> nice setup Nazz. incredible scores, cant wait to see them on phase


As soon as sdumper hooks me up with something I will be firing up his 2 stage cascade with another complete bench thread like I did with 1090T / CH4 , for here and a couple other forums as well . Thank you my good friend racer







. Here is a new run on room temp H20 all on one loop right now . This is not my finished Vantage run yet .


----------



## closeracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnazz;11667387*
> As soon as sdumper hooks me up with something I will be firing up his 2 stage cascade with another complete bench thread like I did with 1090T / CH4 , for here and a couple other forums as well . Thank you my good friend racer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is a new run on room temp H20 all on one loop right now . This is not my finished Vantage run yet .


I opted to go with a 5870/5970 trifire setup because I heard of poor scaling with quadfire 5970's. After seeing your scores I wish I had gone ahead with quadfire. Amazing Nazz,You're the man!


----------



## Jean-Luc

6870's in X at stock clocks, 4.2Ghz I5


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

another run:


----------



## firstchoicett

anyone beach the 6970 yet?


----------



## Mikecdm

Here's my latest vantage run. Really wish this card would clock higher.


----------



## koven

nice mike.. how much voltage on the 570?

here's my latest run


----------



## mekaw

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2820426

P29394 3DMarks

I don't know why it doesn't see the says it's in sli lol


----------



## Yoko Littner

here is mine. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

One GTX 570, no Physx:


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mekaw*


http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2820426

P29394 3DMarks

I don't know why it doesn't see the says it's in sli lol


Your score is invalid, you have PhysX on. Without PhysX you would be looking at 24k-25k.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Here is a challenge to GTX 460 owner's.

Post a no Physx GPU score of GTX 460 SLI at 900MHZ. i bet you my 1000MHZ 6870's still beat it.

im confident my 6870's can beat your GTX 460's up to 950MHZ core clock.


----------



## mekaw

wow didn't know physx helped so much

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2820637

P21498 3DMarks

there you go yoko littner, your e-peen just grew bigger to lvl 10

on more serious note, if you threw on 2 gtx 460 hawk with my current clock, score is going to be pretty close.

seeing your cpu score is up there compared to my cpu

Detailed scores
3DMark Score
21498.99 3DMarks
Graphics Score
26587.47
*CPU Score
13657.45*
Jane Nash
75.36 FPS
New Calico
80.49 FPS

i think on your setup 460 will beat it before 950 core, that seems like more of even comparison than 2 people with different cpu etc set up.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mekaw*


wow didn't know physx helped so much

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2820637

P21498 3DMarks

there you go yoko littner, your e-peen just grew bigger to lvl 10

on more serious note, if you threw on 2 gtx 460 hawk with my current clock, score is going to be pretty close.

seeing your cpu score is up there compared to my cpu

Detailed scores
3DMark Score
21498.99 3DMarks
Graphics Score
26587.47
*CPU Score
13657.45*
Jane Nash
75.36 FPS
New Calico
80.49 FPS

i think on your setup 460 will beat it before 950 core, that seems like more of even comparison than 2 people with different cpu etc set up.


I agree with you, 2x GTX 460s @ 900MHz, it will probably beat 2x HD 6870s @ 1GHz ceteris paribus.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

265.90 quadro drivers, a nice improvement of 500 gpu points from post 1292:


----------



## koven

265.09 works fine for gtx 570?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;11802201*
> 265.09 works fine for gtx 570?


265.90 work fine for the 570.

Also note that Nvidia control panel settings can be saved now even when you've restarted your PC.


----------



## jello900

My run on 580s:


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## koven




----------



## flamin9_t00l




----------



## Defoler

With physx on its another 10K or so.


----------



## gergregg

Preliminary 5850 trifire run


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*











With physx on its another 10K or so.


Awesome!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*












Nice score Bass!

If you use the Quadro 265.90 drivers, then you'll get a better score. I noticed a 500 gpu points gain using them on my 570.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do you think they'd improve on my 470 as well?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Do you think they'd improve on my 470 as well?


I would think so.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'll look into that then. Thanks!


----------



## FtW 420

MrTOOSHORT is right, nice drivers. Running vantage for the class wars I beat my tri sli water cooled 480s gpu score at lower clocks while on the cards were on stock air.










Edit, found my previous tri sli run with the cards on water, clocks were closer than I remembered but the score is better with the new drivers


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's a lot of CPU-Z tabs! Sweet score though


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That's a lot of CPU-Z tabs! Sweet score though




















I hate it when I forget to set the other 2 to mem & mobo tabs...


----------



## NitrousX

My 5870 CF results. (With a single card I was only hitting P21137)


----------



## logan666

heres mine


----------



## FtW 420

My best single card score yet, physx off of course


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Excellent score ^^^


----------



## miahallen

all air cooled







As seen here


----------



## Rdernowski

going for 45K+


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11877842*
> all air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As seen here


Wow 34k cpu with 4 core 8 thread, lat week that would have been impressive with extreme cooling but AIR. Just... wow!
I was all prepared to be unimpressed by SB...


----------



## miahallen

My best CPU score was 34.8K so far







(on air)


----------



## shastri1986

Will try to post mys later.


----------



## ntuason

My score is awesome!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Here's my best single 470 result yet. I'm pretty sure I could have passed around 5.35GHz on the CPU and a bit higher uncore as well, but I was focusing on other things as well. The rest of the session can be seen here.


----------



## jello900

My score with Physx off. On air.


----------



## rollinsoundzboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jello900;11887680*
> My score with Physx off. On air.


Wow nice score bet those 580's would love a i7 980x to drive them.







also i just noticed way overkill for your resolution.


----------



## NoGuru

Nice work with the 470 Bass mon!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Shigshwa

Best one yet..


----------



## ice_n_fyre

My score is a lil high with a 480 doing the physics work. But I will take it nonetheless.


----------



## luckypunk

jeez yall make my system look obsolete


----------



## XtachiX

here are my scores
an image and a link lol

my other result


----------



## HAZED




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Disable Physx so people with Ati cards can compare results.









What's the point of this thread if we can't compare properly.


----------



## XtachiX

no disabling physx
its a feature that is meant to be used
so ha!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;11995409*
> no disabling physx
> its a feature that is meant to be used
> so ha!


Feature that is meant to be used for gaming, should have never been enabled at default for vantage. If you are running the cpu test on the gpu, you haven't actually run the benchmark yet...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Feature that is meant to be used for gaming, should have never been enabled at default for vantage. If you are running the cpu test on the gpu, you haven't actually run the benchmark yet...


Yep. PhysX is absolutely useless in almost every respect. Adding it in Vantage was a terrible idea.

It allows the GPU to do the work that is supposed to be testing the *CPU*.

Add a special PhysX test for all I care, but realize it's not the same thing.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1000core GTX 570 run, WITHOUT Physx:thumb:


----------



## NoGuru

This score will improve but its a start.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is mine:

29523


----------



## Jasonn20

I am still using an HD4870... lol


----------



## NoGuru

Yesterday.


----------



## alex4069

Here is mine: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2864710


----------



## ntuason

Only one 4890 now...


----------



## Defoler

Something I still work on


----------



## CD69Scorp

Here are my scores, I would like to post one without physX and one with. Was not paying attention and did not use the same profile on both, the one with gpu physX is a little slower. But you can see the difference anyway.

CPU physX








By cd69scorp at 2011-01-18

GPU physX








By cd69scorp at 2011-01-18


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Only one 4890 now...

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image dimensions are 1680x1050 and 531KB in size.

__________________


Is that right? I scored P12274 with my HD 4870 and my 1055T oc'ed at 4.0. I would think the 980 alone would make the score a lot higher. With that score it seems to only be the difference between the 4890 and 4870. Dang, I got to upgrade my graphics.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2869026;jsess...pcm05Results=0


----------



## 4.54billionyears

4.6ghz ht 1.40v? with physx and without.


----------



## intelextreme

*P28052
*
3DMark Score: 28052.33
________________________________________
Graphics Score
29601.06
________________________________________
CPU Score
24246.56

Details on attached screen snapshot and link to result

i7 965 @ 4.0MHz w/speedstep on
HD 6870's at 950/1100

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2873330


----------



## Lu(ky

I just scored a 22,562 with only 1 card..
2600K @ 4.8Ghz
5850 OCed to 1000/1300

Link here

> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2892545


----------



## Dark




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Best I did before my card died


----------



## Durdle Class A




----------



## Mikecdm

Did this the other day before I killed my 2600k


----------



## Shigshwa

My new 580, OCP off.


----------



## Chuckclc

chuckclc---1090T 4015mhz---GTX 460 860/1720/2050--P16200

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2895524


----------



## Capwn




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Better watch out Capwn... might blow up your 570!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12227123*
> Better watch out Capwn... might blow up your 570!


Ive made probably 50 runs of everything from Heaven to Vantage to 3D mark 11 at 1.2 volts. If she was gonna die I think it would have happened by now.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;12227320*
> Ive made probably 50 runs of everything from Heaven to Vantage to 3D mark 11 at 1.2 volts. If she was gonna die I think it would have happened by now.


Lucky!

Wish mine was that resilient


----------



## alex4069

How does this look for sig rig?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069;12249716*
> How does this look for sig rig?


Gpu score looks about right, cpu score is about the same as a 980x @ 5.3Ghz.
You have to disable physx or the 2nd cpu test is run on the gpu, instead of the cpu as it should be.


----------



## jamesschmidt82

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/576732

Just finished building this computer. No clue if thats a good score but thats my results lol.


----------



## Smoblikat

Whats the dif between Trial and basic/advanced?
Should i buy it, or should i "acquire" it in a different way?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12249861*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/576732
> 
> Just finished building this computer. No clue if thats a good score but thats my results lol.


3dmark11, you were looking for this thread to post your score in http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/884072-post-your-3dmark11-scores.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12249916*
> Whats the dif between Trial and basic/advanced?
> Should i buy it, or should i "acquire" it in a different way?


Main differences are, the trial version you have to email for a code & can only run it once, basic version you can only store 5 validations & have to see the score online, advanced can store all your validations & you can see the score on the desktop when the tests finish.
If you will use it regularly it is worth buying, acquiring a different way you will not be able to save any validations online (validation = compare link).


----------



## alex4069

This is with physx turn off.


----------



## LethalRise750

Finally got around to benching this amazing Sandybridge CPU.

Edit: Ran it again at 850MHz Core and 2000MHz Memory on my GTX 460's.

P30718
Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz
Dual GTX 460 SLi @ 850/2000








http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2901543

Yes, PhysX is off obviously.


----------



## captaincurt

Heres mine .. i7 930 @ 4.2 , x2 460's @ 850/2000

P28784
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2875599


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is another one with a 5970

Intel 2600K @ 4.5GHz
Ati 5970 @ 1000/1200
almost 34K


----------



## Dark

950 @ 4.2
570 SLI
No Physx


----------



## Farih

Cpu @ 4.2
graphics @ 940/1250
no physx offcourse

just 31,5K


----------



## mxthunder

new score for me:


----------



## lyster

Phantom 570 @ 850mhz = P22416
Phenom 955 @ 3.825ghz (255x15) = P13453

You'll have to take my word for it


----------



## Casey Ryback

Updated my bios stabled a new OC just thought I would run a 3dmark vantage test again.
Happy with my cpu score for 3.9Ghz, also got the best results I have had in Mafia 2 benchmark.

Physx off of course.
Weakish GPU GTX 275.

http://s764.photobucket.com/albums/xx288/RybackGreenBeret/CRyback007/?action=view&current=Bios25039Ghz.png


----------



## Chuckclc

My best yet, no SLI, no crossfire, AMD system. Finally cracked 20K on both cpu and GPU.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2923499


----------



## sgilmore62

36,780
graphics score 42,256

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2923163


----------



## captaincurt

i7 930 @ 4.0 , x2 EVGA 560's @ default (850/2052)

P29,931 http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2926178

graphics score 32,350


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder;12316345*
> new score for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> lol 1.6v for 4ghz? OUCH [IMG alt="doh.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/doh.gif


----------



## mxthunder

yeah. my chip sucks.


----------



## Chuckclc

P20692 [email protected] HD [email protected]/1375

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2931612


----------



## munaim1

sig rig.


----------



## Arctucas

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2932058


----------



## EasyC




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any reason you're running your 2600K at only 4.45GHz with HT off and 1.35V?


----------



## amang

This is my first 3dmark vantage result ever, im still newbie with this kinda thing, i hope im doing it right. It was run on my i7 980x with 2 x 5970, no Physx for sure.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amang*


This is my first 3dmark vantage result ever, im still newbie with this kinda thing, i hope im doing it right. It was run on my i7 980x with 2 x 5970, no Physx for sure.











You got the screenshot just right, all the necessary tabs for an hwbot submission on the first run, no physx, nice.
Your memory timings can definitely run tighter than that, dom gt should be able to do at least 9-10-9 24 72 rather than 10-11-10 29 170. Won't make a big difference in the score, but every little bit helps.


----------



## bleach

IDK if I got this right or not. However I like my system performance so far.(Had a 64 X2 6400+ two days ago)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Depends on what you meant by right.

You have PhysX on, so your result wouldn't be considered valid by HWBot standards.

However, you successfully ran Vantage and included all of the necessary tabs in the screenie... so that could be considered right.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleach;12489393*
> IDK if I got this right or not. However I like my system performance so far.(Had a 64 X2 6400+ two days ago)


Your graphics got a really low score. a GTX460 can score up to 17-18K easy on GPU score. [15-16K on stock speeds i think.]

also next time run without Physx [ppu]


----------



## bleach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Your graphics got a really low score. a GTX460 can score up to 17-18K easy on GPU score. [15-16K on stock speeds i think.]

also next time run without Physx [ppu]


I updated my post with the "right" bench.

Thank you, for telling me how to turn off Physx. (The PPU acronym, I couldn't find a "Physx off" option. )

From what I found online it, right in line for a GXT460 768MB card. Maybe those cards, where overclocked beyond my card current clock? Different res/settings? who knows.


----------



## munaim1

sig rig


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


sig rig



















Looking at cpu score Im guessing you didn't disable PhysX?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Looking at cpu score Im guessing you didn't disable PhysX?


um no.. i'll do another without Physx


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


um no.. i'll do another without Physx










Its just us AMD card guys get jealous cuz we cant compare our scores to yours when you use PhysX.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*


Its just us AMD card guys get jealous cuz we cant compare our scores to yours when you use PhysX.










lol here you go without physx


















hows that?


----------



## Phatboy69

Hi Guys,

Have rebuilt my system in a Mountain Mods Extended Ascension Case with a new i7 950 @ 4.6Ghz.

You can see my build log here >> 
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/947257-mountain-mods-extended-ascension-build-complete.html


----------



## HAZED

i7 930 @ 4.0 (200x20 , Air) , SLI GTX 560's @ 975/2100 ~ 1.100mv .. P31583


----------



## Uantyv

I suppose this is pretty decent


----------



## Phatboy69

New bench with memory at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 and CPU @ 4.6Ghz

i7 950 @ 4.6Ghz! Vantage P41995 GPU 50440










Buildlog >> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/947257-mountain-mods-extended-ascension-build-complete.html


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69;12548717*
> New bench with memory at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 and CPU @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> i7 950 @ 4.6Ghz! Vantage P41995 GPU 50440
> 
> [/URL]


I applaud the effort, but never would have thought it takes that many cards for that score.


----------



## LethalRise750

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2944739

Here's my latest one so far.

Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHZ 1.36v and both my GTX 460s at 900 Core.


----------



## geazy

(X2 CF)XFX HD 5830 (OC 900/1270)

GPU Score Performance Preset - 23489

GPU Score High Preset - 17240


----------



## koven

4.9ghz 2600k 960mhz gtx570


----------



## mxthunder

4.3ghz 1090T 900mhz GTX580


----------



## Farih

Run it again without Physx.. easier to compare with AMD/ATI GPU's


----------



## westevilspirit777

here's my Q6600 @3.4 and 3.6Ghz....with old 8800gt

@3.4









@3.6.....CPU scores not bad


----------



## ntuason

westevilspirit777 said:


> here's my Q6600 @3.4 and 3.6Ghz....with old 8800gt
> 
> @3.6.....CPU scores not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is pretty bad since the GPU did all the CPUs work. I'm guessing without PhysX on (Disable PPU) you would get about 12K-14K CPU score.


----------



## mxthunder

If you cant run physx... too bad. The test is made with physx for a reason.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


If you cant run physx... too bad. The test is made with physx for a reason.....


Yeah, but for a score to be valid anywhere or be taken seriously physx has to be disabled. You ran the gpu tests but you haven't finished the cpu tests yet.
Main reason I kinda like 3dmark 11, futuremark finally listened to the community & got rid of the physx junk. Vantage should have had physx disabled at default...


----------



## PhatLarry

Had this card for over a week now.
Card overclocks pretty good

*Inno3D GTX 570 Stock*


*Inno3D GTX 570 OC'ed 875MHz/1750MHz/2000MHz 1.1v*

PhsyX is off but not sure why it shows it's on.









This was the previous Card I had for 6 months before it was replaced and sold.
*MSI R5970 OC'ed 850MHz/1200MHz 1.125v (5870 clockz)* .


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatLarry;12596179*
> Had this card for over a week now.
> Card overclocks pretty good
> 
> *Inno3D GTX 570 Stock*
> 
> 
> *Inno3D GTX 570 OC'ed 875MHz/1750MHz/2000MHz 1.1v*
> 
> PhsyX is off but not sure why it shows it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the previous Card I had for 6 months before it was replaced and sold.
> *MSI R5970 OC'ed 850MHz/1200MHz 1.125v (5870 clockz)* .


You disabled it in Vantage options, still works right that way, you can tell by the second cpu test that physx was disabled.
To show it disabled in gpu-z you would need to set physx to cpu in nvidia control panel, but if you use physx in games better to just disable in vantage so you don't have to keep changing.

BTW, increasing the system memory speed (& uncore frequency with it) would improve the score a bit, along with cpu overclock. Don't need to run benchies with a 24/7 stable system, only needs to be stable enough to pass the cpu tests.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Finally managed to get the SLI working. 31700pts not bad


----------



## NoGuru

Wish they would release a patch that disables Physics, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## ntuason

I'm surprised that I cant even hit 25K on my GPU score. I never knew how weak the 4890 is, even with crossfire.


----------



## 8thsin

P26628 3DMarks


----------



## [CyGnus]

8thsin make a print screen of it and maybe a link of the Score it would help...


----------



## 8thsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12622581*
> 8thsin make a print screen of it and maybe a link of the Score it would help...


cant only did trial key, one result and i dnt know how to get it back


----------



## MysticHawk

My best is 27998


----------



## [CyGnus]

my best is 54328... ohh yeah i dont have any link or print screen








You guys have to show some proof... print screen is enough with your nick on it


----------



## FtW 420

single 580 with a 980x


----------



## Jasonn20

I guess this score is good for what it is..... ??

[URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/vantage372011.png/]


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonn20;12644573*
> I guess this score is good for what it is..... ??
> 
> [URL=http://img138.imageshack.us/i/vantage372011.png/]


yup, not bad at all

edit: might as well post this for the lulz, accidently left physx enabled on the first run & saved it


----------



## Neokolzia

Edit: my bad vantage scores x.x

But on that note, ON my laptop so can't bring up the proof.

Back when I had my CF rig, unfortunetly couldn't overclock the cards, and needed to push the CPU more, but I prob could have broken 30k.

I hit 28950 I think, so not bad.


----------



## geazy

best to date....Xfire 5830's

p19648
gpu 23731


----------



## Lu(ky

Well just got my new Sapphire 6990 today.. And I am not getting a very good OC score. First one is with 2600K @ 4.5Ghz memory 2133MHz 7-10-7-21 1T and 6990 stock 830/1250 scored a 34,381 then I ran it with same setting above but with new 6990 at 970/1300 only a 34,543








Could it be new drivers issue, or CPU bottle neck?


----------



## grunion

^^ Something definitely wrong with the gpu score, I get 38k on the gpu portion.
I wouldn't worry too much about the total.

If ab supports your card, run it and monitor gpu usage throughout the tests.

BTW disable the feature tests, just a waste of time.


----------



## compudaze




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12702295*


CPU score is messed up, even with physics disabled you should be up around 30,000.


----------



## grunion

^^ Don't think so, I get ~25k at 5ghz.


----------



## HAZED

Most recent..

i7 930 @ 4.4 , SLI GTX 560's @ 975/2200


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12704475*
> CPU score is messed up, even with physics disabled you should be up around 30,000.


I have an i5, not an i7. It's normal. 3DMark loves hyperthreading and nets i7's more points.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12704711*
> I have an i5, not an i7. It's normal. 3DMark loves hyperthreading and nets i7's more points.


Your right, my bad. Was before my coffee


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Here's mine with my sig rig...


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeWillzyx;12705338*
> Here's mine with my sig rig...


What about with PPU disabled?


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12705764*
> What about with PPU disabled?


Ahh. Here is with PPU off. I didn't even know what PPU did, but it really affects that second CPU test.


----------



## Nexus6

Single 5970:










2x5970:


----------



## grunion

^^ That's bad

You sure those cards aren't throttling?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12710849*
> ^^ That's bad
> 
> You sure those cards aren't throttling?


The cards are running stock clocks. I was never any good at overclocking GPUs ever since the 4870x2 days. I've had more problems running crossfireX than running single cards. Running a single 5970 was great. I can run almost everything maxed out. Then I decided that more is better and bought a second 5970. Wasn't too please with the results.

I've had my dual 5970s for quite sometime now. I just haven't benchmarked them until now. I'm just trying to see what the cars are capable of before I switched to my pair of 6990s. I've read everywhere that the 6000 series scale awesome and so I hope I will see better results than I did with the 5000 series.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


The cards are running stock clocks. I was never any good at overclocking GPUs ever since the 4870x2 days. I've had more problems running crossfireX than running single cards. Running a single 5970 was great. I can run almost everything maxed out. Then I decided that more is better and bought a second 5970. Wasn't too please with the results.

I've had my dual 5970s for quite sometime now. I just haven't benchmarked them until now. I'm just trying to see what the cars are capable of before I switched to my pair of 6990s. I've read everywhere that the 6000 series scale awesome and so I hope I will see better results than I did with the 5000 series.



For comparisons sake I ran mine underclocked.

Attachment 199829

Note the gpu score difference.
Something definitely wrong with your scores, just hope it doesn't carry ove to your new cards.
You should be getting 40k with quadfire in vantage.

EDIT> Oh 10.4 cats, there's your problem.
Update to the 11.4 preview.


----------



## Nexus6

could it be drivers??? I'm still on 10.5a.
Every driver after 10.5a gives me artifacts lines on my Active Display Port Screen and "No", it's not overheating. Does the Multi-monitor setup affect the score? When I do the benchmark, I set the profile to extended desktop not Eyefinity.

I only have problems in benchmarking (low scores). Games are very fluid and I don't notice any lag, except Crysis gives out a huge amount of Microstuttering.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


could it be drivers??? I'm still on 10.5a.
Every driver after 10.5a gives me artifacts lines on my Active Display Port Screen and "No", it's not overheating. Does the Multi-monitor setup affect the score? When I do the benchmark, I set the profile to extended desktop not Eyefinity.

I only have problems in benchmarking (low scores). Games are very fluid and I don't notice any lag, except Crysis gives out a huge amount of Microstuttering.


Have you at least updated to the newest cap profiles?

Games probably seem fine because you're already getting mad high fps.
And yeah running multi monitors can have an adverse affect.


----------



## Canadarocker

Only ran the trial, so I am assuming physx is on. 
i5 2500k @ 4.7 Ghz

Got *20237 *for a score
CPU= 23511
GPU = 19339


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


could it be drivers??? I'm still on 10.5a.
Every driver after 10.5a gives me artifacts lines on my Active Display Port Screen and "No", it's not overheating. Does the Multi-monitor setup affect the score? When I do the benchmark, I set the profile to extended desktop not Eyefinity.

I only have problems in benchmarking (low scores). Games are very fluid and I don't notice any lag, except Crysis gives out a huge amount of Microstuttering.



well I had my i7-2600K @ 4.5Ghz with my OCed 5970 sapphire @ 1000/1200 and almost scored a 34K on Vantage. I think you maybe have some bad " bad registry files" somewhere like I did. I kinda of having the same issues with my new 6990 card. When I ran my 5970 card at stock then OC to 1000/1200 score jump was huge. But with my new 6990 it is not huge only a couple 100 points.. I am waiting for the new Crucial C400, and ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0)1155 I will get a refund with my Deluxe board and then I will do a fresh install of W7 because I am having allot of problems loading new games, getting error messages etc.

Try uninstalling your ATI drivers then use drivercleaner then re-install the newest ATI drivers then you should see some improvement..


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Have you at least updated to the newest cap profiles?

Games probably seem fine because you're already getting mad high fps.
And yeah running multi monitors can have an adverse affect.


Thanx for the link.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


well I had my i7-2600K @ 4.5Ghz with my OCed 5970 sapphire @ 1000/1200 and almost scored a 34K on Vantage. I think you maybe have some bad " bad registry files" somewhere like I did. I kinda of having the same issues with my new 6990 card. When I ran my 5970 card at stock then OC to 1000/1200 score jump was huge. But with my new 6990 it is not huge only a couple 100 points.. I am waiting for the new Crucial C400, and ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0)1155 I will get a refund with my Deluxe board and then I will do a fresh install of W7 because I am having allot of problems loading new games, getting error messages etc.

Try uninstalling your ATI drivers then use drivercleaner then re-install the newest ATI drivers then you should see some improvement..


Grrrr, I tried the 11.4 drivers, hardlocked on me during install. rolled back to 10.5a and everything is peachy. Oh well, that was my last attempt for 2 5970 benchmarks. I'm now officially going to remove them for my new 6990. My second 6990 will be arriving March 14. I hope 2 6990 will yield better results then my 2 5970.


----------



## pLuhhmm

What settings do I use for this post? Default?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Here's mine @ default settings.


----------



## gergregg

Fun little run trying out the new 970


----------



## gergregg

another just using cat 11.4


----------



## th3illusiveman

Is the new Vantage v1.1 working for you guys? keeps freezing for me


----------



## compudaze

New CPU = new personal record.


----------



## ARavenousChimp

ran w/physx trying to break 30k on my older hardware, I was severely disappointed.


----------



## drufause

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dooginater

I still can't get physx to run in vantage anymore. I'm thinking drivers now. Any ideas? At work so I can't test.


----------



## LethalRise750

Lol, newest score...

P32809
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2982263


----------



## stRodda

Sig rig


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is my new one with a 6990 + 6970 in CrossFire little OC.. Also note this is on my Deluxe board CPU at 4.5GHz.. Going to throw them on my new Asus MIVE board this week with a OC I hope at 5.2GHz or higher.. Then from there to my P6T Deluxe 1366 with a 990X should help my score big time..


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stRodda;12835245*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig rig


To compare with others, you should disable PPU. Newest vantage even has this disabled by default now.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Here is a CF5770 run i ran this weekend

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2144165_witchdoctor_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_5770_23396_marks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor;12836604*
> Here is a CF5770 run i ran this weekend
> 
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2144165_witchdoctor_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_radeon_hd_5770_23396_marks


Nice going Witchdoctor!


----------



## techjesse

My GTX 260's LOL


----------



## PcKiller

I just got 22489 in the default test on my sig rig. Is that a good score? it is running at stock speeds too, as I just got the card.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

God dame, those 6990's are stepping all over me









I need to get another waterblock so I can crack it up to 930+ core


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


God dame, those 6990's are stepping all over me









I need to get another waterblock so I can crack it up to 930+ core



















Oh looks like I've got some incentive, look at our gpu scores.

Attachment 201892


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Haha, 1 point we shall see who takes this crown









I need to contact asus about getting a new board because mine won't post in dual channel mode.










That's gotta be good for a few points!


----------



## p3gaz_001

should we use PPU on or oFF?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;12863767*
> should we use PPU on or oFF?


Disable PPU.


----------



## Selvanthos

This is my sig rig, not 2 bad for a 1 year old system.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12862678*
> Oh looks like I've got some incentive, look at our gpu scores.


The gauntlet has been laid, time to cowboy up ATI fan.


















Muaha, going to break 40k once I get a new board and another water block, crushing ATI dreams.


----------



## Yumyums

Nice scores Bella, make's me want another 470


----------



## BallaTheFeared

lol thanks, it's been a lot of fun these last few days seeing what I can do with it. This is my first time having SLI


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;12875847*
> The gauntlet has been laid, time to cowboy up ATI fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muaha, going to break 40k once I get a new board and another water block, crushing ATI dreams.


Challenge accepted









Although I don't think my system has another 1k to give me


----------



## phaseshift

are you guys running it in performance mode with PPU off? which version of vantage?


----------



## 03hdfatboy

sig rig
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2843882


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


are you guys running it in performance mode with PPU off? which version of vantage?


Latest version of Vantage had PPU disabled by default like it should be.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Why do i get low GPU score?


----------



## jsigone

decent for a stock 2500k on Q67 mITX?


----------



## razr m3

Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.93GHz and a GTX 460 @ 880/1760/2100

PPU Enabled:









PPU Disabled:


----------



## gergregg

Crossfire and Trifire. The 5850's still going strong.


----------



## cq842000

Just for laughs, an i7 980x + 2x HD5970s + GTX460 hybrid PhysX.
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2826750









Non-PhysX score...
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2804532


----------



## munaim1

Physx - disabled
ppu - disabled










slowly trying for 1ghz core.


----------



## munaim1

again physx and ppu disabled










960cc 1920s 4100m


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;12888637*
> Why do i get low GPU score?


Because you have an AMD cpu.


----------



## logan666

Is 31000 good 4 two 460 with ppu off??


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;12914009*
> Is 31000 good 4 two 460 with ppu off??


What's the GPU score?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Sounds about average, what clocks are you running?


----------



## renaldy

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3


----------



## renaldy




----------



## logan666

That's just gpus my overall score was 24500 I think


----------



## renaldy

i need to upgrade my CPU, i have to much GPU.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;12914074*
> That's just gpus my overall score was 24500 I think


31k GPU for a pair of 460s seems about right assuming you didn't OC them too high.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;12914109*
> i need to upgrade my CPU, i have to much GPU.


Better wait for Ivy Bridge


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;12914146*
> Better wait for Ivy Bridge


I7 980X CPU is what i need, i already own two GTX 580 SLi


----------



## BallaTheFeared

You'll regret that









Games don't like more cores, they like 2-4 fast ones.

The extra cores would be like having a gtx 570 for physx while playing non physx games (worthless).


----------



## FtW 420

Well, games don't dislike more cores, but don't make use of them.
If it's strictly for gaming /browsing it's a waste, but lots of people do more than gaming on a PC. If you do anything mutlithreaded that's important to you & you can afford the EE cpu, they can be worthwhile.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;12916914*
> Well, games don't dislike more cores, but don't make use of them.
> If it's strictly for gaming /browsing it's a waste, but lots of people do more than gaming on a PC. If you do anything mutlithreaded that's important to you & you can afford the EE cpu, they can be worthwhile.


I assumed by his quote that his current i7 is holding back his 580s, and even my sb chip at 5.2Ghz can't keep up to my lowly 470s in some titles...

I just figured he was talking about them being held back in gaming and was thinking that an x6 would help that when it will slightly because of the better IMC and clocks typically seen, but not because of the extra cores and not a by a very measurable amount either.


----------



## NoGuru

The 980 and 990 do clock better so you could turn of HT and run it at 5 GHz or so.


----------



## ThaJoker

nvm


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup! Looks good.


----------



## Demented

Figured I'd finally post here since I went CrossFire, and I think I have a pretty decent score!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine at 4.3ghz both 5970 cores at 1000/1225 and my 5870 at 1000/1225
P37534 3DMarks


----------



## chuadblaze

Got P9857

GPU
9747

CPU
10202

On 3DMark Vantage 1.1.0 w/o overclock -.-


----------



## xioros

any good?

2500K stock
CF 6950
M4E
4 GB ram


----------



## Famousoverdose

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3043575

How are these scores for my GPU/CPU?


----------



## PmanUk

Here is mine, 4.7ghz standard overclock (got it at 5 atm on primes)

no overclock on the cards

Pman


----------



## -javier-

this is my score please tell me how i did this is my first rig.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;12977009*
> this is my score please tell me how i did this is my first rig.


Physics card?


----------



## -javier-

yeah a gtx 260 for that.


----------



## ntuason

Heres my single 6970. Does it seem a little low?


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool / i5 2500 @3800 / MSI Twin Frozr 560 Ti GTX @ 925/2100


----------



## Indulgence

nothing much, i just want to share.


----------



## ntuason

I really need a second card.


----------



## ronnin426850

Ath II x3 450 RANA @4.0Ghz
NB @2.5
HT @2.0
KVR 1333 @1666Mhz CL8
HD4870 @770/900

Vantage score - *P*9736
GPU score - 9711
CPU score - 9811


----------



## superj1977

Single GTX480
i7 [email protected] HT on


----------



## Mikrouwel

My 2 x 5870's at 900/1300 each:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Core i7 2600k @ 4635MHz
EVGA GTX 560Ti @ 965MHz
3dMark Vantage Score - 22309 3DMarks
CPU Score - 30972.15
GPU Score - 20407.08

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3076223


----------



## Kenshiro

Sig Rig, I need more power supply.

*P*35697
GPU 41,221
CPU 25,462 PPU off

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3061273;jsessionid=113F0888D168B1537632D96DA320A711?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3061273%3Fkey%3DqCVhmDbRNr4Hvu730vBTQAC9EnLAU6


----------



## Levesque

i7 2600K at 4.8 - 6990+6970 at 975/1375


----------



## We Gone

P20376, Not to bad for an old system,

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3091055


----------



## vipergod2000

Here's mine.

Setup as below - 2500K @ 4.5Ghz, EVGA GTX 570 SC @ 850/1700/2098


----------



## HootyHoo

And mine....
i7 2600K at 4.8 - 6950+6950(Shaders unlocked to 6970) at 880/1375


----------



## aznofazns

<3 unlocked 6950's at > 6970 clocks for < $500.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;13168739*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 unlocked 6950's at > 6970 clocks for < $500.


What method did you use to OC above the stock max?

Just curious because I have tried several methods now and haven't been satisfied yet..always a problem..

If you could just give a run down of your driver/OC setup I'd appreciate it a lot


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah;13168770*
> What method did you use to OC above the stock max?
> 
> Just curious because I have tried several methods now and haven't been satisfied yet..always a problem..
> 
> If you could just give a run down of your driver/OC setup I'd appreciate it a lot


Yeah, I had a lot of driver/OC issues after adding the second card also. The fix for me was to disable ULPS in Windows registry. Just follow the instructions here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/667144-crossfire-disabling-ulps.html

After that, use MSI Afterburner and edit the .cfg file in the installation folder to allow for Unofficial Overclocking. Instructions here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6807126&postcount=2

It actually crashed the instant I opened MSI AB after saving the .cfg file, but it worked flawlessly after reboot.

Only downside to disabling ULPS is that your idle power consumption may be higher.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;13170014*
> Yeah, I had a lot of driver/OC issues after adding the second card also. The fix for me was to disable ULPS in Windows registry. Just follow the instructions here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/667144-crossfire-disabling-ulps.html
> 
> After that, use MSI Afterburner and edit the .cfg file in the installation folder to allow for Unofficial Overclocking. Instructions here: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6807126&postcount=2
> 
> It actually crashed the instant I opened MSI AB after saving the .cfg file, but it worked flawlessly after reboot.
> 
> Only downside to disabling ULPS is that your idle power consumption may be higher.


I heard that there was one downside with that method, being that GPU2 sometimes goes up to 100% usage at idle and won't stop doing that until you run a 3D app and close it..did you have any experience with that?

Also heard/semi experienced with that method that CCC wouldn't hold my +20% power setting, sometimes would reset it..any experience there?


----------



## Mikecdm

Some preliminary results using good ole' water with high ambients.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


I heard that there was one downside with that method, being that GPU2 sometimes goes up to 100% usage at idle and won't stop doing that until you run a 3D app and close it..did you have any experience with that?

Also heard/semi experienced with that method that CCC wouldn't hold my +20% power setting, sometimes would reset it..any experience there?


I only disabled ULPS yesterday so I don't have much experience with it. So far it's been working fine.

Regarding the PowerTune setting, I don't think the resetting is related to Crossfire. I've seen it reset sometimes when I apply my OC profiles in MSI AB. I just make sure to set the +20% _after_ using AB to overclock. This way both the OC and the PowerTune settings are active. It's a pain in the butt to do this every time I want to game, but it's been a reliable work around thus far.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


I heard that there was one downside with that method, being that GPU2 sometimes goes up to 100% usage at idle and won't stop doing that until you run a 3D app and close it..did you have any experience with that?

Also heard/semi experienced with that method that CCC wouldn't hold my +20% power setting, sometimes would reset it..any experience there?


So I just ran into this exact problem... anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## gergregg

5850 + CAT 11.4 power.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Heres my Sig Rig. Not sure how I can crack 50000. More ocing prob


----------



## Mikecdm

Improvement over my last score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Improvement over my last score. 










Pretty good man! Memory isn't huge in this one, but you forget & leave it all on auto or something?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Pretty good man! Memory isn't huge in this one, but you forget & leave it all on auto or something?


Was trying to rule out some things before I started running vantage, then I must have forgot to change it. You weren't around when I needed you







. This chip acts really funny when its cold.


----------



## marduk666

2600k 4.4ghz with 2 580GTX oc at 845mhz core clock.


----------



## techjesse

Just goofing off with MSI GTX 580's Lightings LOL


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse;13261330*
> Just goofing off with MSI GTX 580's Lightings LOL


Lol, you're taking screenshots like I do, forgetting to set the second cpu-z tab to memory. Nice core clocks on the lightning, should turn off the physx to get a valid score & turn on the HT to make it better.


----------



## Moonzi

Sig rig, not sure if it's a decent score or not:
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3121111


----------



## FtW 420

It's a good score for that hardware & clocks.


----------



## kiwiasian

5850 crossfire, 900/1150 each
i7 930 @ 4ghz


----------



## PmanUk

Here is one from me

Hope everything you need is there

CPU was at 50x104 = 5200mhz

Pman


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I finally got my second GTX 560Ti installed (don't ask) and they are both up and running (EVGA GTX 560Ti x2 @ 900MHz/2106MHz). I just ran 3dMark Vantage and here is my score: P34096

Attachment 207645

Does this look about right for my setup. I haven't OC'd the cards yet and my 2600k is running at 4500MHz. Thanks!


----------



## Jasonn20

24/7 cpu clocks with gpu OC....

][/URL]


----------



## Levesque

6990+6970+6970 i7 2600K at 5.3 24/7 settings.


----------



## rheicel




----------



## Moonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13268391*
> It's a good score for that hardware & clocks.


Thanks, I just ran again and got a new score, apparently my OC wasn't stable and had to up the voltage and tweaked the GPU a little more...stable at 13 hours of prime 95 and 1 hour of OC Scanner (with the work load unlocked)

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3121111


----------



## logan666

heres my run


----------



## grunion

^^ Stock gpu?


----------



## logan666

cores @ 800 and mem 1950


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *logan666;13325350*
> cores @ 800 and mem 1950


Guess that 760 is holding back your score.


----------



## logan666

what should it b ???


----------



## grunion

Should be more than mine.

When I had 480sli I never got a better score with my 5870 cfx.


----------



## Jasonn20

hoping to eventually break 25k..

[URL=http://img694.imageshack.us/i/vantage52ghz.png/]


----------



## ronnin426850

Only monster rigs here







I can't compare


----------



## mxthunder

fun with GTX260's in SLI
one is a core 192 and the other is a 216, so effectively only 192 sli


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jasonn20*


hoping to eventually break 25k..

][/URL]


You positive that memory correction isn't kicking in?
You tried with 1275 on the mem?


----------



## Stanbony

X35534

By Stanbony

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/3...xtreme-preset/


----------



## VettePilot

Here is mine. http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3132407?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3132407%3Fkey%3DfucCBt7ZM4UWzNmL4DpJf0qNrdTpAA

Seems my system benchs really low in comparison to others. Also my RAM is set in XMP mode and shows in BIOS that it is at 1600 but in the results it is showing 1333. I am also getting a 1087 score in Heaven 2.5 at 1920x1080. Something must be up.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13359463*
> Here is mine. http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3132407?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3132407%3Fkey%3DfucCBt7ZM4UWzNmL4DpJf0qNrdTpAA
> 
> Seems my system benchs really low in comparison to others. Also my RAM is set in XMP mode and shows in BIOS that it is at 1600 but in the results it is showing 1333. I am also getting a 1087 score in Heaven 2.5 at 1920x1080. Something must be up.


Your Vantage score looks fine. I got P24,824 with a single unlocked 6950 at 930/1420 and i7 970 at 4.2GHz, and it's the CPU that inflated the score that high.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13359463*
> Here is mine. http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3132407?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3132407%3Fkey%3DfucCBt7ZM4UWzNmL4DpJf0qNrdTpAA
> 
> Seems my system benchs really low in comparison to others. Also my RAM is set in XMP mode and shows in BIOS that it is at 1600 but in the results it is showing 1333. I am also getting a 1087 score in Heaven 2.5 at 1920x1080. Something must be up.


That score looks about right for the clocks, overclock the cpu & the score will increase. Futuremark systeminfo always says the memory is 1333Mhz no matter what it is actually running at for me too, nothing to get concerned about.
Heaven score looks alright too, in the heaven score thread everyone is running at 1680x1050, higher resolution & maxed settings makes the score shrink...


----------



## VettePilot

really? Hmm I thought it was low. My Heaven 2.5 seemed low at 1087 at 1920x1080 res. In eyefinity at 5760x1080 it is 420. I was going to try to OC the card and CPU but I am not sure how to properly do it right now. Last time I tried the auto oc in the bios it didnt help at all even at 4.4ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;13359651*
> Your Vantage score looks fine. I got P24,824 with a single unlocked 6950 at 930/1420 and i7 970 at 4.2GHz, and it's the CPU that inflated the score that high.


----------



## VettePilot

Ya I tried to run it in 168x1050 but it wouldnt let me. kept giving me an error. I tried it at 1600x900 with Anistropy at 16 and it was only a score of 826.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13359726*
> That score looks about right for the clocks, overclock the cpu & the score will increase. Futuremark systeminfo always says the memory is 1333Mhz no matter what it is actually running at for me too, nothing to get concerned about.
> Heaven score looks alright too, in the heaven score thread everyone is running at 1680x1050, higher resolution & maxed settings makes the score shrink...


----------



## Oupavoc

Most Recent Run:

P41081


----------



## VettePilot

Who is the girl in your avatar? She seems...nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Most Recent Run:

P41081


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


Most Recent Run:

P41081


Somethings up with your cpu score, you should be getting 40k + on the cpu at those clocks...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Somethings up with your cpu score, you should be getting 40k + on the cpu at those clocks...


HT is off I bet.


----------



## grunion

Finally broke the 40k gpu wall.


----------



## Farih

Wow, very nice score for a pair of 5870's Grunion

Grats !


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Wow, very nice score for a pair of 5870's Grunion

Grats !


Thanks

I checked hwbot and my gpu score is the second highest.
I'm beating out ln2 1400mhz cards being pushed by 5-6ghz 980x procs.

Too bad the bot does not rate by gpu score.

Oh and I could get more, gotta wait for a cool night.


----------



## Jasonn20

broke 25k and it is not worth it for me to go higher on air.....

[URL=http://img688.imageshack.us/i/vantage52ghzkeeper.png/]


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

*PhysX Off:*










*PhysX On:*


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Might want to black out your ip address info


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


Might want to black out your ip address info










Thanks Balla, I should think of that more.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

No problem buddy, when I'm not stirring the pot I'm generally a nice guy









Besides I already wrote it down, no sense adding hacking competition.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I expect nothing less than a bit of random sarcasm from you.


----------



## faulkton

P44267

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3160216


----------



## Atiesh

How is my score? CPU seems a little low, but I'm not %100 sure...

P40559


----------



## Razzal

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3178593


----------



## Razzal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


P44267

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3160216


what voltage you running on your 580s for that 925 clock?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


How is my score? CPU seems a little low, but I'm not %100 sure...

P41081


Exactly the same as oupavoc's score, it even has his name on it. That isn't your result.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Exactly the same as oupavoc's score, it even has his name on it. That isn't your result.










nice catch.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3178297


----------



## grunion

Bump that memory up, get yourself a few hundred more points.
1600 to 2133 gave me almost a 1k boost.


----------



## Atiesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13574502*
> Exactly the same as oupavoc's score, it even has his name on it. That isn't your result.


Whoops! I was comparing his score with mine and I accidentally linked his.

Here's my score.

P40559


----------



## Reloaded83

Well, here are my numbers with the sig rig:


----------



## neoroy

Here is mine










Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Was able to bump up my score slightly....

42848 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3194881


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13644872*
> Was able to bump up my score slightly....
> 
> 42848 3DMarks
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3194881


Me too








That's with stock Ath II x3 450 @3.2Ghz, glorious RAM OC @1600 CL8 (from 1333 CL9 stock) and GPU @790/950 (from 750/900 stock)


----------



## MakubeX

New score with 2500K:

share link: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3196039


----------



## BallaTheFeared

PPU enabled.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


PPU enabled.


yes?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


yes?










Physx forces the second cpu test to run on the gpu, for a valid score both cpu tests should be run on the cpu (ppu disabled).


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Physx forces the second cpu test to run on the gpu, for a valid score both cpu tests should be run on the cpu (ppu disabled).


So a test with all settings left default is not valid?
I mean, if a system can run PhysX, it should. Makes us ATi guys' results look pathethic, but..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Vantage defaults to PPU disabled. You can only enable it if you buy the full version. I personally enable mine for the higher score but I'm not trying to compare mine to anybody else's....


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Vantage defaults to PPU disabled. You can only enable it if you buy the full version. I personally enable mine for the higher score but I'm not trying to compare mine to anybody else's....


Ah, ok, that makes sense


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


So a test with all settings left default is not valid?
I mean, if a system can run PhysX, it should. Makes us ATi guys' results look pathethic, but..










The new free version of Vantage comes with physx disabled at default now I've heard. 
Evga forums is really the only place I know of where scores are compared with physx on, in any kind of competitions or rankings anywhere else physx enabled scores are rejected, & of course it's really the only way to compare overall scores with AMD & Nvidia.
Not a huge thing in this thread, but would be nice if the scores were all at the same settings & comparable.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13651956*
> The new free version of Vantage comes with physx disabled at default now I've heard.
> Evga forums is really the only place I know of where scores are compared with physx on, in any kind of competitions or rankings anywhere else physx enabled scores are rejected, & of course it's really the only way to compare overall scores with AMD & Nvidia.
> Not a huge thing in this thread, but would be nice if the scores were all at the same settings & comparable.


Well I never changed any of the default settings, so physx should be disabled in that run I posted, right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX;13654302*
> Well I never changed any of the default settings, so physx should be disabled in that run I posted, right?


No, the link you posted shows that you had physx enabled (that's why it says the physx score is invalid). Maybe you have a different Vantage version than me...


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13655476*
> No, the link you posted shows that you had physx enabled (that's why it says the physx score is invalid). Maybe you have a different Vantage version than me...


Maybe because mine is not the free version. I have the advanced version. I saw that the link said I had PhysX enabled but I figured maybe it always says that if I have a dedicated PhysX GPU even if it's disabled in the Vantage settings.

I'll run it again when I get home with physx GPU disabled


----------



## FlameDB

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3197299?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3197299%3Fkey%3D8seJjPb6U9xesYnNHJnR4WppVUHxpu

this is my 3dmark vantage score with the set-up in my sig. That PC checking tool of futuremark always keeps telling me (whether it's 3dmark 11 or 3dmark vantage) that my CPU score is too low. Tho combined score, gpu score and all the rest is always good (above target).

How is this possible? Could it be due to my RAM? Is there any way I can check whether my CPU is fully functional?

greetz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlameDB;13656264*
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3197299?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3197299%3Fkey%3D8seJjPb6U9xesYnNHJnR4WppVUHxpu
> 
> this is my 3dmark vantage score with the set-up in my sig. That PC checking tool of futuremark always keeps telling me (whether it's 3dmark 11 or 3dmark vantage) that my CPU score is too low. Tho combined score, gpu score and all the rest is always good (above target).
> 
> How is this possible? Could it be due to my RAM? Is there any way I can check whether my CPU is fully functional?
> 
> greetz


Score looks fine for the clocks, the results show around stock clocks & I'm pretty sure most people are overclocking the cpu & gpu more when running it so futuremark only thinks there is a problem.


----------



## mexer

I just downloadig 3d vantage, so later i will post my score here, but on which resolution i must use?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mexer;13656663*
> I just downloadig 3d vantage, so later i will post my score here, but on which resolution i must use?


The performance preset is the standard, think it sets 1280 x 1024..


----------



## veblen

Here's my Vantage score: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3198542

i7 970 + GTX 460 1GB SLI: P31873 (PhysX off)

For system pics: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=25969

Here's another one: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3198582

i7 980X + GTS 450: P11784

For system pics: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=25971

These are my folding rigs at work!


----------



## Reloaded83

Updated score with a 5 GHz overclock on the CPU, but a lower overclock on the GPU

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3198817

P21575
Graphics Score: 20631
CPU Score: 25009

Lost a couple of FPS without the higher GPU overclock (upping the voltage).


----------



## grunion

So close to 41k gpu.
My raid array bit the dust before I could hit it, one of the drives died, probably related to the 110 bclk I was running


----------



## BallaTheFeared

haha









Sooo close though, I might get some air in a can so I can go over 900 core in this HORRIBLE HEAT.


----------



## Karlz3r

First time fun with the new 6950.









P18233
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3217837


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


First time fun with the new 6950.









P18233
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3217837


Something's not right here, that's only about 2x my score, and the 6950 is way more than 2x faster than my 4870...


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Something's not right here, that's only about 2x my score, and the 6950 is way more than 2x faster than my 4870...


Well, I made perfect conditions for the score so there's really nothing to fix.
The score responded well to mild overclock.


----------



## Casey Ryback

http://s764.photobucket.com/albums/xx288/RybackGreenBeret/?action=view&current=69503Dmarkvantage.png

CPU @3780Mhz SCORE 19079

GPU @960/1350 SCORE 20397

3DMARK SCORE P 20051


----------



## inzajt

CPU: Intel i7 930 @ 4.2 ghz
GPU: ati 6990 @ 900/1300
Points: P32607
ORB: http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3220285


----------



## FtW 420

My latest with a 990x & single 580










http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3219966


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13753698*
> My latest with a 990x & single 580
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3219966


Sweet, at least I'm still ahead of a single GTX 580 (even if just barely)!


----------



## munaim1

not my max overclock but this is what I get with sig rig and gpu at 870core 2050 memory.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Sweet, at least I'm still ahead of a single GTX 580 (even if just barely)!


You would still have it with physx disabled too, last time I installed the driver & forgot to disable it the 100k cpu score got me ~41k.
Have to get another 580 prepped for some sli...








prepping not going well, modded a 580 new out of the box & giving me the beeeep beep beep on startup with no video...


----------



## miahallen

I've got a couple new scores....single card:









and 3-way:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


I've got a couple new scores....single card:









and 3-way:










Good memory on the single card (& nice score!).
You got my best tri sli score by 500 points too...

Got my new second 580 working, but benching sli flopped last night. Have to run the new one by itself & see what it likes/dislikes, they just didn't want to play nice together.


----------



## WALSRU

^good lord mang!

Current best- 32149

I'll try to grab a screenshot and add it asap. If anyone has advice on what driver ver 3dmark likes best let me know. The 11.5b doesn't seem like a good match.


----------



## crash01

Crash01 | Intel 2500K @ 4.49GHz, air | 2x2Gb Corsair DDR3 XMS3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | MSI P67A GD65 (B2) | Gigabyte GTX460 SLi (875/2000 @1.050v) | P35360


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13771410*
> Good memory on the single card (& nice score!).
> You got my best tri sli score by 500 points too...
> 
> Got my new second 580 working, but benching sli flopped last night. Have to run the new one by itself & see what it likes/dislikes, they just didn't want to play nice together.


Thanks FtW....that single card still needs a lot of work, the card should be good for a lot more....but I'm way out of practice and didn't know how to get past the 1175MHz AB limit









Shooting for 42K next time


----------



## Bl4k

here my score


----------



## xioros

B-A-M:
Intel 2500K 4.7 Ghz
MaXiMus IV ExTrEmE
2x 6950 Unlocked 900/1375
4 GB ram









Grtz
Xio Out


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


Thanks FtW....that single card still needs a lot of work, the card should be good for a lot more....but I'm way out of practice and didn't know how to get past the 1175MHz AB limit









Shooting for 42K next time










Haven't tried AB extreme for a while, used to let the clocks go higher. If not flashing the gpu bios with higher clocks usually opens up more room on the sliders.


----------



## logan666

heres my run


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13810369*
> Haven't tried AB extreme for a while, used to let the clocks go higher. If not flashing the gpu bios with higher clocks usually opens up more room on the sliders.


I figured it out, I needed to use Inspector









But my latest work has been on the other benches with SB, more Vantage will have to wait


----------



## Khalam

51971 thats the max i can get atm, cpu holding me back









http://hwbot.org/submission/2179776_...90_51971_marks

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3228709


----------



## SBN1977

I wish my PhysX card still had a impact on the score, but I guess still not a bad score for what I have.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Had to down clock the cores to 985 from 1000, 1000 just wasn't stable and would freeze.


----------



## Durdle Class A

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3261194;jsessionid=1ddrb5lzb6qjy?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3261194%3Fkey%3DSzqbFnh5hk8UVCm97YEy7hapeB580Z

Sig rig

I am jelly of you guys :O


----------



## gizeh68

Hi, here's my score:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3264180

I just recently upgraded from a Radeon 4870 to a 6950 and i'm not getting any better performance. My Score with a 4870 is only 1000 less than this. I was under the impression the 6950 was significantly faster than the 4870.

anyone have any suggestions as to what the issue is? My PSU is a Corsair TX 650 FYI.

i have flashed my MOBO bios to the most recent one. My PCI-E 2.0 x16 is showing as correct (i.e., it's not under). I have up to date drivers. Not overclocking my CPU, but I overclocked my GPU to the max that the Catalyst GUI will allow.

I have run GPU-Z to track the mem and clock speeds to make sure they are where they need to be during heavy loads, they appear to be fine.

I'm not experiencing any other issues with the computer. I run REVO uninstaller in order to clean errant registry keys when replacing drivers.

Call of Duty: black ops performance with this rig, I average 40 fps with everything maxed out (no shadows). I average 60 fps if I turn everything down to minimum specs.

Running 16 x 10 resolution on a 22" monitor.

It doesn't appear that my gaming habits are pushing this system beyond its limits.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizeh68;13953775*
> Hi, here's my score:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3264180
> 
> I just recently upgraded from a Radeon 4870 to a 6950 and i'm not getting any better performance. My Score with a 4870 is only 1000 less than this. I was under the impression the 6950 was significantly faster than the 4870.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions as to what the issue is? My PSU is a Corsair TX 650 FYI.
> 
> i have flashed my MOBO bios to the most recent one. My PCI-E 2.0 x16 is showing as correct (i.e., it's not under). I have up to date drivers. Not overclocking my CPU, but I overclocked my GPU to the max that the Catalyst GUI will allow.
> 
> I have run GPU-Z to track the mem and clock speeds to make sure they are where they need to be during heavy loads, they appear to be fine.
> 
> I'm not experiencing any other issues with the computer. I run REVO uninstaller in order to clean errant registry keys when replacing drivers.
> 
> Call of Duty: black ops performance with this rig, I average 40 fps with everything maxed out (no shadows). I average 60 fps if I turn everything down to minimum specs.
> 
> Running 16 x 10 resolution on a 22" monitor.
> 
> It doesn't appear that my gaming habits are pushing this system beyond its limits.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi and welcome to OCN







Please enter your system specs in your profile info.

6950 is 3 times faster than 4870. I have 4870 too.
You're getting near to 19000 GPU points, which is normal.
Your issue is the CPU, it seems.


----------



## gizeh68

thank you for your quick reply.

I find it odd that a $270 video card doesn't perform any better than a 4 year old $150 card, all due to my CPU?

does this mean I need to buy a new CPU as well or should I attempt to overclock it (after I invest in aftermarket cooling, of course)?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizeh68;13954329*
> thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> I find it odd that a $270 video card doesn't perform any better than a 4 year old $150 card, all due to my CPU?
> 
> does this mean I need to buy a new CPU as well or should I attempt to overclock it (after I invest in aftermarket cooling, of course)?


No, I think there is an issue with your sys. That CPU is Not slow, even on stock, yet in Vantage it performs like my tripple core.
You might have a background process (malware?) running, you might have a RAM issue or a defective in some way CPU.
But there's nothing wrong with your card, you didn't waste the cash







It will kick ass once you solve the bottleneck.

For starters, download MaxMemm and LinX and run them (LinX should be set to 2Gb).
Also, have HWMonitor to look over the temps during LinX. It is possible that the CPU is overheating enough to trottle (causing poor performance), but not enough to crash.

So, report back with load temps after 5-10 runs of LinX, Gflops reported by linx and a screenshot of Maxmemm and we'll see where the problem might be


----------



## gizeh68

Thanks. Loaded maxmemm but not sure what kind of screen cap you want from it, it doesn't really do anything but sit in the background and clear memory.

I ran LinX and the CPU never got above 87 deg C, not bad for stock heatsink and fan.

just to be safe, however, I ordered the coolermaster 212+. Even though the CPU was stable at 87 max, it was being throttled. Who knows what temp it would be if it was at true 2.8 ghz and 100% load.

Gflops were 20 and change.

come to think of it, i sort of hate looking at cpu-z and seeing my core speed @ 1.5 ghz. is there a way to shut off the throttling? or is that permanent?

thanks


----------



## spyros07

you should probably buy a heatsink or something and overclock that beast!!! its a good processor !!! just give it a try!!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizeh68;13956861*
> Thanks. Loaded maxmemm but not sure what kind of screen cap you want from it, it doesn't really do anything but sit in the background and clear memory.
> 
> I ran LinX and the CPU never got above 87 deg C, not bad for stock heatsink and fan.
> 
> just to be safe, however, I ordered the coolermaster 212+. Even though the CPU was stable at 87 max, it was being throttled. Who knows what temp it would be if it was at true 2.8 ghz and 100% load.
> 
> Gflops were 20 and change.
> 
> come to think of it, i sort of hate looking at cpu-z and seeing my core speed @ 1.5 ghz. is there a way to shut off the throttling? or is that permanent?
> 
> thanks


Trottling is meant to protect the CPU, you can't turn it off.

But you found your problem







Get a new cooler and you'll be fine. 20Gflops is way way too low for that CPU, but once you cool it properly, it should get back to normal









And my mistake, I meant "MaxxMEM2", not "MaxMemm"


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gizeh68*


come to think of it, i sort of hate looking at cpu-z and seeing my core speed @ 1.5 ghz. is there a way to shut off the throttling? or is that permanent?

thanks


Go into your BIOS and disable (C1E) and (EIST)
Some MOBO's do also allow for Thermal monitoring to be disabled but I wouldn't.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Go into your BIOS and disable (C1E) and (EIST)
Some MOBO's do also allow for Thermal monitoring to be disabled but I wouldn't.


You're technically advising him to overheat his CPU.


----------



## gizeh68

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know once my new heatsink comes in. I'll test it first by itself and then i'll consider O/Cing it.

One question though: when I run LinX, its obviously pushing my CPU @ 100%, but not at its max clock speed. How can I put it into its max clock speed and then push it to 100% CPU usage so that I can test temperatures?

Thanks!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gizeh68*


Hi, here's my score:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3264180

I just recently upgraded from a Radeon 4870 to a 6950 and i'm not getting any better performance. My Score with a 4870 is only 1000 less than this. I was under the impression the 6950 was significantly faster than the 4870.

anyone have any suggestions as to what the issue is? My PSU is a Corsair TX 650 FYI.

i have flashed my MOBO bios to the most recent one. My PCI-E 2.0 x16 is showing as correct (i.e., it's not under). I have up to date drivers. Not overclocking my CPU, but I overclocked my GPU to the max that the Catalyst GUI will allow.

I have run GPU-Z to track the mem and clock speeds to make sure they are where they need to be during heavy loads, they appear to be fine.

I'm not experiencing any other issues with the computer. I run REVO uninstaller in order to clean errant registry keys when replacing drivers.

Call of Duty: black ops performance with this rig, I average 40 fps with everything maxed out (no shadows). I average 60 fps if I turn everything down to minimum specs.

Running 16 x 10 resolution on a 22" monitor.

It doesn't appear that my gaming habits are pushing this system beyond its limits.

Thanks in advance










ur system seems fine, mine im getting around the same score as u with a gtx 560ti 
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3265618?show_...ePJQ30JqfpBaKF


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gizeh68*


Thanks everyone. I'll let you know once my new heatsink comes in. I'll test it first by itself and then i'll consider O/Cing it.

One question though: when I run LinX, its obviously pushing my CPU @ 100%, but not at its max clock speed. How can I put it into its max clock speed and then push it to 100% CPU usage so that I can test temperatures?

Thanks!


It does push it to max frequency, just not in your case. Once you drop those temps, it should keep max clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


ur system seems fine, mine im getting around the same score as u with a gtx 560ti 
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3265618?show_...ePJQ30JqfpBaKF


Untrue. You have a weaker CPU than he does. That score may be normal for your sys, it's not normal for his.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


It does push it to max frequency, just not in your case. Once you drop those temps, it should keep max clock.

Untrue. You have a weaker CPU than he does. That score may be normal for your sys, it's not normal for his.


yes but he is running stock cpu clock im running at 4.2


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


yes but he is running stock cpu clock im running at 4.2


Doesn't matter. His CPU is expected to give 17k points at least, where it gives 12k, lowering the final score









And 20Gflops? Should be about 50.


----------



## bstover17

Does mine look about right with an Asus GTX 580 direct CU II?










I tried to overclock to 900mhz and there was an error within 3dmark. Do I need to bump the voltage any to achieve a higher OC?


----------



## ronnin426850

Sooo close to the 10k..
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3266254


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;13961572*
> You're technically advising him to overheat his CPU.


Pointing out that it is possible to stop the throttling, but still advising not to do it.
Needs to follow your advice first & get better cooling.

My latest with tri sli 580s, did the cooling a bit different with 2 x gpu on water & 1 on ln2 (too lazy to swap out the pot for a waterblock), tried for 60k but the system wasn't going along with the idea.


----------



## spyros07

is my score any good for my sig rig???? just did 4.3ghz stable on my cpu.. p23327








View attachment 216448


----------



## FtW 420

Gpu score is all right, you had physx enabled & didn't run the cpu tests on the cpu though, so can't really comment on the cpu score.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizeh68;13953775*
> Hi, here's my score:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3264180
> 
> I just recently upgraded from a Radeon 4870 to a 6950 and i'm not getting any better performance. My Score with a 4870 is only 1000 less than this. I was under the impression the 6950 was significantly faster than the 4870.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions as to what the issue is? My PSU is a Corsair TX 650 FYI.
> 
> i have flashed my MOBO bios to the most recent one. My PCI-E 2.0 x16 is showing as correct (i.e., it's not under). I have up to date drivers. Not overclocking my CPU, but I overclocked my GPU to the max that the Catalyst GUI will allow.
> 
> I have run GPU-Z to track the mem and clock speeds to make sure they are where they need to be during heavy loads, they appear to be fine.
> 
> I'm not experiencing any other issues with the computer. I run REVO uninstaller in order to clean errant registry keys when replacing drivers.
> 
> Call of Duty: black ops performance with this rig, I average 40 fps with everything maxed out (no shadows). I average 60 fps if I turn everything down to minimum specs.
> 
> Running 16 x 10 resolution on a 22" monitor.
> 
> It doesn't appear that my gaming habits are pushing this system beyond its limits.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Some other people have helped you with your issue so I wanted to chime in and tell you to take a look at the benchmarks in my sig. I went from a 4890 to a 6950 and saw on average around a 65% increase. This was with a Phenom II cpu, with the I5 it jumped up even higher. The 6950 is going to be significantly faster than the 4870.


----------



## Motive

How is this for my system?

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3266823;jsessionid=uh8y0bo0lfh4?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3266823%3Fkey%3D2H3eQBCMH2WbQXB86A5nF48EBF6CCz


----------



## TwoDigitz

This is the first vantage benchmark ive posted with this latest card

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3265308

It looks pretty good compared to some scores on youtube and some reviewed cards.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive;13968911*
> How is this for my system?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3266823;jsessionid=uh8y0bo0lfh4?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3266823%3Fkey%3D2H3eQBCMH2WbQXB86A5nF48EBF6CCz


Not bad, you have some killer cards that will OC much better than that though..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoDigitz;13969043*
> This is the first vantage benchmark ive posted with this latest card
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3265308
> 
> It looks pretty good compared to some scores on youtube and some reviewed cards.


That is good for that hardware, nice.


----------



## Motive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Not bad, you have some killer cards that will OC much better than that though..

That is good for that hardware, nice.



I'm worried about one's OC affecting and messing up the other. I'm not even sure how much voltage for what speed.


----------



## FtW 420

I usually test out the cards separately, in sli you are limited by the slower card. In my score post above the slowest card was cooled sub-zero, so it kept up to the faster pair on water.
In afterburner you can disable the synchronize & use different voltages for each card in sli if necessary.


----------



## jagz

First Vantage run on my GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme, Is it because CPU and GPU is stock that it says my performance is low?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13979914*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Vantage run on my GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme, Is it because CPU and GPU is stock that it says my performance is low?


More than likely, most people submitting the scores are overclocked so it raises the average.


----------



## Boyboyd

When that happened to me it was because I was running 2D clocks. Might be worth considering.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13980001*
> When that happened to me it was because I was running 2D clocks. Might be worth considering.


Score looks high enough that i don't think that would be it, pretty sure in 2d it would be much less.


----------



## superj1977

Heres my score using my 24/7 settings.
Single GTX480


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


More than likely, most people submitting the scores are overclocked so it raises the average.


No, but ORB doesn't compare it to an average, compares it to stock results.


----------



## FtW 420

I just looked around ORB a bit & the highest overclocked score with an 1100t & 580 not using physx was under 23k.

jagz do you have a compare link or screenshot to see the subscores?


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I just looked around ORB a bit & the highest overclocked score with an 1100t & 580 not using physx was under 23k.

jagz do you have a compare link or screenshot to see the subscores?


Thanks for looking, Yea just ran it again @ 902Mhz, Oddly enough 3DMark Vantage list's it at it's stock still... Same score too. Another oddity is that it has my RAM at 667Mhz when it's at 800.

Vantage

GPU-Z has it at 832Mhz too... I have made it 902 on AB and applied and saved and checked apply on startup and all of that, IDK what the deal is right now ---- Now GPU-Z is reading 902Mhz, let's run Vantage again.

902Mhz Vantage P21284 that time, with a graphics score of 23465.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


Thanks for looking, Yea just ran it again @ 902Mhz, Oddly enough 3DMark Vantage list's it at it's stock still... Same score too. Another oddity is that it has my RAM at 667Mhz when it's at 800.

Vantage

GPU-Z has it at 832Mhz too... I have made it 902 on AB and applied and saved and checked apply on startup and all of that, IDK what the deal is right now ---- Now GPU-Z is reading 902Mhz, let's run Vantage again.

902Mhz Vantage P21284 that time, with a graphics score of 23465.


It's normal for systeminfo to see 1333Mhz DDR3, I always get that no matter what the actual speed is. 
The GPU score does look a bit low, stock 580 should be about 25-26k, but it goes up with more overclock so not a 2d thing. Did you make changes in NV control panel like v-sync or anything?


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


It's normal for systeminfo to see 1333Mhz DDR3, I always get that no matter what the actual speed is. 
The GPU score does look a bit low, stock 580 should be about 25-26k, but it goes up with more overclock so not a 2d thing. Did you make changes in NV control panel like v-sync or anything?


Nope it's completely vanilla aside from the OC I gave it on only it's Mhz. I'm new to this card, anything I should double check?

I'm on 275.33 just so you know.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm not really sure what it would be, I don't think the 3Gb memory should make that much difference to the gpu score (but don't really know), neither should more cpu overclock...


----------



## Epsi

Did a run was just curious. Physx disabled.










Next time i will boost my GPU's.


----------



## Catscratch

Code:


Code:


3DMark Score        14957 3DMarks
Graphics Score      14430
CPU Score           16797
Jane Nash           42 FPS
New Calico          42 FPS
AI Test             2158 operations/s
Physics Test        26 operations/s

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3266835

Hmm, cpu was 3300. Comparing to your scores, I guess vantage can fully use my cores unlike 2011.


----------



## Wheezo

Stock 920, really getting the "itch" to OC...


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Did a run was just curious. Physx disabled.










Next time i will boost my GPU's.


Awesome a 460 beating my 580. WTH am I doing wrong.
Do I disable PhysX for these benches? Where? GPU-Z or something?


----------



## Enthusiast Extreme

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3267729


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


Awesome a 460 beating my 580. WTH am I doing wrong.
Do I disable PhysX for these benches? Where? GPU-Z or something?


That was 2 x 460s. yours is a bit lower than average but can't see why, not necessarily anything you're doing.
Looking at your earlier scores physx was disabled, the older version of vantage had it enabled at default, they finally fixed that in the newer version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enthusiast Extreme*


http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3267729


Not bad, some more extreme cooling & you'll be up there...


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


That was 2 x 460s. yours is a bit lower than average but can't see why, not necessarily anything you're doing.
Looking at your earlier scores physx was disabled, the older version of vantage had it enabled at default, they finally fixed that in the newer version.


 Oh ok, yea updated Vantage between those test's. I may try giving driver 270? a shot, cause it's not overclocking like it should. My 465 did the same thing with 275.33 then I brought that one back to 266 and did great.


----------



## Khalam

ok lads this is me I cant get more out of this rig without a faster cpu

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3269666?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3269666%3Fkey%3DbSkhuhdKthTbtDkT3NMxRCNA3Xysvw


----------



## gizeh68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


Trottling is meant to protect the CPU, you can't turn it off.

But you found your problem







Get a new cooler and you'll be fine. 20Gflops is way way too low for that CPU, but once you cool it properly, it should get back to normal









And my mistake, I meant "MaxxMEM2", not "MaxMemm"



















Alright, I installed the xigmatek dark knight heatsink/fan. Seriously improved performance!

3d Mark Vantage is almost 19k now, CPU is back up to where it needs to be.

CPU idle temp is 37, much better than 60.

running LinX, I get about 37 gflops. i'm sure that will go up once i overclock it... but i kept it stock for a good baseline.

Running at max with LinX gave me my top clock speed of 2.9 ghz. Max temps never went above 71, but it usually held lower than that.

Over all very impressed. the dark knight installation went fine as well.

thanks again for all your help


----------



## crash01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


Did a run was just curious. Physx disabled.










Next time i will boost my GPU's.


try up 850








this is my score
http://hwbot.org/submission/2179405_...it_27888_marks


----------



## haojan

P26296

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3274436


----------



## jagz

Vantage










Could stock 3.3Ghz CPU vs 3.7Ghz really have been why I was getting that STOP sign for lower comparable score? Finally comparable, yay. Though the 580 is at 915Mhz in that.


----------



## vipergod2000

My new Vantage Score with my new 2x Crossfire 6970 setup - OCed to 920Mhz Core, 1420 Memory

CPU - i5 2500K OCed to 4.5Ghz
RAM - 4GB G.Skill 1866Mhz CL8
Board - Asus P8P67 Pro
Graphics - 2 x Sapphire 6970 Oced to 920 Core, 1420 Memory (Afterburner)
Casing - CM Storm Sniper Black

Really happy with my new results!!







Glad i sold my 570 for these two babies!


----------



## SBN1977

Since not fair AMD cant use Physx put both scores.


----------



## Stance

P23304 - *22785* GPU score on a single 470.


----------



## FtW 420

Vantage scores should always be without physx...

My latest, got a better 580 & finally cracked 40k single gpu!


----------



## munaim1

HOLY COW, nice one bud 1.3ghz on a 580 is no damn joke!!! con gratz bud!!!

OT: any news on the rma? you deicided what your getting? m4e or the 580 lightning?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


HOLY COW, nice one bud 1.3ghz on a 580 is no damn joke!!! con gratz bud!!!

OT: any news on the rma? you deicided what your getting? m4e or the 580 lightning?


Going to try to get into NCIX later today & hope they have an 1155 board open to test with. Have to go from there, still want a 580 lightning though for a great sli pair of 580s, my best reference doesn't like to do more than 1160 core & won't keep up the the newer one.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Going to try to get into NCIX later today & hope they have an 1155 board open to test with. Have to go from there, still want a 580 lightning though for a great sli pair of 580s, my best reference doesn't like to do more than 1160 core & won't keep up the the newer one.


well good luck bro, let me know how it goes. The 580 lightning are quite beastly from what I have seen, should be able to keep up with your card no problem


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa FtW... nice.

Just gotta start doing a neat OCN watermark and you're golden.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Whoa FtW... nice.

Just gotta start doing a neat OCN watermark and you're golden.











That is cool, never done the watermarks, have to do a tutorial thread in the hwbot section or something...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I just used photoshop and changed the opacity of the flame (saved as a .png from Art and Graphics section). Takes about 3 minutes from original screenie to final, chopped, and watermarked image.


----------



## grunion

6950/E8400


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That E8400 be killin' your score, yo.


----------



## firstchoicett

anyone here got the scores for 590 Quad Sli?

Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Phenom II 940 and an Asus 5830:


----------



## 428cobra

i could never get the program to run right always stops at first loading screen


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra;14078399*
> i could never get the program to run right always stops at first loading screen


Install the Physx software if you haven't already, it's needed for Vantage to run.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.10.0513-driver.html


----------



## Romin

Mine is P25154 without CPU over.
and a dumb question







why some people are turning off their physx?!


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romin*


Mine is P25154 without CPU over.
and a dumb question







why some people turning off their physx?!


People turn off PhysX because it bloats your score in Vantage by a lot. This might be okay if a lot of popular games use PhysX, but they don't.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romin*


Mine is P25154 without CPU over.
and a dumb question







why some people are turning off their physx?!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


People turn off PhysX because it bloats your score in Vantage by a lot. This might be okay if a lot of popular games use PhysX, but they don't.


Well it's so we can compare all cards. ATI does not have physx so it's a better comparison.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14145750*
> Well it's so we can compare all cards. ATI does not have physx so it's a better comparison.


So if I turn off my Physx It'll uses CPU as Physx engine and then CPU's score goes down, right?! I thought mine was on, but it wasn't!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin;14149455*
> So if I turn off my Physx It'll uses CPU as Physx engine and then CPU's score goes down, right?! I thought mine was on, but it wasn't!


Just looked at your score & it was with physx disabled, so with overclocking the score will go up.


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Just looked at your score & it was with physx disabled, so with overclocking the score will go up.


how do i turn the physx off??? i am curious!!


----------



## Romin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


how do i turn the physx off??? i am curious!!


 I think it's PPU in the setting!


----------



## spyros07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romin*


I think it's PPU in the setting!


physx processing unit maybe??


----------



## kamikaze_

..


----------



## CodX

Not sure if this is even good for my system, not sure why this score is low but whatever.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodX*


Not sure if this is even good for my system, not sure why this score is low but whatever.











I can't see that attachment, it says it invalid and to contact an administrator. =/


----------



## FtW 420

A new personal best high score for me


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14236685*
> A new personal best high score for me


DAAAAMN!!! That is amzing, keep up the good work 420.









OT 57x multi aint happening for me, I tried upto 1.7v but crashes as soon as I get into the desktop.









*EDIT:*
Might try a OS reinstall, might help but my ambient temps are kinda high at the moment.


----------



## WZ3r0

6970's


----------



## RawFoodPhil

2x 570 TFIII
P38474

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3323530?show_...fj8HLhD3qvpfSA


----------



## EasyC




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That wasn't with your 2600K at 4.6 was it? You should be getting 30K+ on the CPU score.


----------



## EasyC

Yeah it is, but I've got HT off at the moment if that matters.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yep, that explains the low CPU score.


----------



## EasyC

HT on this time.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's more like it!


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Update your copy of Vantage!


----------



## mdbsat

System is still ticking along OK.


----------



## gaurav sharma

great


----------



## gaurav sharma

My Vantage Scores


----------



## Supacasey

Ivy Bridge can't come soon enough, the temptation to jump on SB is so strong...


----------



## Phatboy69

Ok got my 1st 5Ghz @ 1.63v Vantage completed.
I had to drop the 580's to 880/2200 @ 1.077v to keep under 100c as the high clock speed of the 990x was working them harder.

enjoy!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69;14556235*
> Ok got my 1st 5Ghz @ 1.63v Vantage completed.
> I had to drop the 580's to 880/1200 @ 1.077v to keep under 100c as the high clock speed of the 990x was working them harder.
> 
> enjoy!


5GHz!







And that's not even SB..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You gotta frmat that correctly and start submitting for OCN's HWBot team... that's an epic score.


----------



## Chris13002

Finally pushed my vanilla cards to an overclock... I feel bad posting especially after Phatboy69's posting...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;14568131*
> Finally pushed my vanilla cards to an overclock... I feel bad posting especially after Phatboy69's posting...


No reason to feel bad, he has twice more GPUs


----------



## Redwoodz

not bad for an Athlon


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;14579205*
> not bad for an Athlon


kidding, AthlonII FTW!!







That score rocks


----------



## Opp47

First time with Vantage..
Running SLI GTX-280 on water 715/1430

PRE OC: 









POST OC:


----------



## grunion

^^ I don't think sli is working, looking at my old GTX295 scores, and they're all in the 18-22k gpu range, depending on the cpu being used.


----------



## Opp47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


^^ I don't think sli is working, looking at my old GTX295 scores, and they're all in the 18-22k gpu range, depending on the cpu being used.


hmmmmm.. must look into that... maybe multi monitor issue?


----------



## Opp47

ahh silly me.. theyre not sli'd just dual...

i think i didnt sli cuz of low performance on other monitor..

or maybe i jus dont know what im talkin about


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That would make more sense. Enable SLI for a much better run


----------



## Opp47

will do after work..


----------



## ShadowEW

;O

Wild thread appears, ShadowEW uses 3DMV.. ShadowEW Faints.. =[

P21413 - 3DMV - Sig Rig http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3369766

Why Can't I get first! with 1090T / 6950 Combo! D: (I'm 11th I think)

Edit: Yep.. 11th and 13th Lol... http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeI...&chipsetId=639


----------



## Opp47

New Scores As Promised







:THUMB:







:THUMB:










Rep to grunion for that good observation..


----------



## NoGuru

Why are your temps so high? I would think you could run 4.4ish with H2O.


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Why are your temps so high? I would think you could run 4.4ish with H2O.


If you look at his profile photo with those green water cooling loops, you can see that the CPU is not the first component to get hit right in the center with water coming from the radiator. Either that, or it depends on what size or quality radiator he's using to run all of those loops.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamikaze_*


If you look at his profile photo with those green water cooling loops, you can see that the CPU is not the first component to get hit right in the center with water coming from the radiator. Either that, or it depends on what size or quality radiator he's using to run all of those loops.


That loop looks weird..


----------



## Opp47

First off.. Profile Pic is no longer an existing computer.. Secondly, i Didnt realize my temps were high









The current status of the profile pic build is in a log in my sig along with the other build im working on..

Loop 1
RES > Pump > MOFSET > NB/SB > CPU > RAM > RAD 1 (120) > RAD 2 (120x4) > RES

Loop 2
RES > Pump > GPU 1 > GPU 2 > RAD 1 (120x2) > RAD 2 (120x4) > RES


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opp47;14644697*
> First off.. Profile Pic is no longer an existing computer.. Secondly, i Didnt realize my temps were high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current status of the profile pic build is in a log in my sig along with the other build im working on..
> 
> Loop 1
> RES > Pump > MOFSET > NB/SB > CPU > RAM > RAD 1 (120) > RAD 2 (120x4) > RES
> 
> Loop 2
> RES > Pump > GPU 1 > GPU 2 > RAD 1 (120x2) > RAD 2 (120x4) > RES


And.. Why do you do the MOSFETS and NB before the CPU? Fets ~100C, NB ~70C, no way to get nice temps at the CPU then..







Wouldn't CPU-NB-Fets be better?


----------



## Opp47

ya know... i thought so too when i was building.. but i wanted to ask around and get some input.. literally EVERYONE i talked to said loop order makes no diff at all... and at this point.. i have a pretty stable OC and respectable at 4.1.. dunno if i wanna drain and refill..

U really think the temp diff would be drastically diff??


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opp47;14644839*
> ya know... i thought so too when i was building.. but i wanted to ask around and get some input.. literally EVERYONE i talked to said loop order makes no diff at all... and at this point.. i have a pretty stable OC and respectable at 4.1.. dunno if i wanna drain and refill..
> 
> U really think the temp diff would be drastically diff??


i don't know







I know of at least 1 person who had problems due to loop order, did GPU -> CPU. CPU overheated. So I guess you could see a benefit. However, you should ask in the WC section, I have 0 experience.


----------



## Opp47

Hmmmmm i suppose i will have to do that...


----------



## kamikaze_




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamikaze_;14645512*










right back


----------



## kamikaze_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;14646051*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right back


----------



## rocklobsta1109

This is my score on 24/7 clocks.... 4.7GHz and GPU clocks in pic


----------



## marduk666

2600k 4.7ghz and 2x580sli 940/2150


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My score's in my sig....


----------



## Max78

CPU was at 4.7ghz for all runs.

P26785 Stock GPU speed.

P31594 On sig Overclock settings

This is the trial version, I need to buy 3D mark so I can disable PPU and show my score the lagitimate way. . .

Should I go for Basic or advanced?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78;14726097*
> CPU was at 4.7ghz for all runs.
> 
> P26785 Stock GPU speed.
> 
> P31594 On sig Overclock settings
> 
> This is the trial version, I need to buy 3D mark so I can disable PPU and show my score the lagitimate way. . .
> 
> Should I go for Basic or advanced?


You can still disable physx in the nvidia control panel, just set it to cpu.


----------



## grunion

Any boints to be had with this system?

View attachment 226188


----------



## FtW 420

Very few, not many submissions on that gpu & don't see the cpu in the database.


----------



## killerclam

42097P is my score


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerclam;14732746*
> 42097P is my score


With what system?


----------



## wermad

P 50106, CPU 32488, & GPU 61163


----------



## trippinonprozac

[email protected] 5.0ghz, [email protected] core &1450mem


----------



## chfields

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3450699

31008 with sig rig.....


----------



## MarlboroMan

Hi all. I'm new to overclocking and new to Overclock.net. I'd like to get an opinion on my overclock and system. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. At the moment I can't seem to push it any further without vantage crashing at cpu test 2. Here's what I've got.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3453228?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3453228%3Fkey%3DSYE4A6Tdhu0BY0WRtAZaa7n2TuNqXN


----------



## kamikaze_

1.45 volt core, at only 4.0GHz? Ouch.


----------



## MarlboroMan

I imagine it can go higher. I did it thru the Asus software not the bios.


----------



## Inteller

Here's my latest one

31750


----------



## Slow*Jim

19,189 with my 6870 @ 1ghz


----------



## skullbox

Skullbox- i7 870 @ 4.2Ghz, Sparkle 560Ti SLI @ 980/2004- P39430


----------



## ColossusofRhodes

P14954
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3488846


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## NoGuru

Let me know what you got Mr.TS, I can't see too many images at work and I always look forward to your results.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*












Very nice man, great score for water cooled!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Let me know what you got Mr.TS, I can't see too many images at work and I always look forward to your results.


p43700, 990x at 4.8Ghz, 2 x 480s at 933/2200


----------



## NoGuru

Great score Mr. TS
I hope you are submitting to HWBOT. Sure would help the team out.

Thanks FTW!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

thanks guys









I've posted up on the HWbot just now, I'm still new to all that.


----------



## Valafar

I got P36770. Might be able to squeeze a bit more out of it.
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3496550


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;15024529*
> thanks guys
> 
> I've posted up on the HWbot just now, I'm still new to all that.


Yeah, takes a little while to get used to it but after a few subs you can fly through them. If you have not changed rigs they have an auto fill out too so you just have to change the benchmark and score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX 480 isn't as good as it's brother, the GTX 570, in Vantage.


----------



## NoGuru

570 clocks almost the same as mine but I can only get 2004 out the the memory.


----------



## P1LGR1M

My personal best.







This any good for sig rig?

Attachment 230376


----------



## Novakanedj

20844

i7 930 @4.2GHz 
GTX 470 @800/1600/1848MHz

All on air.

edit:20936

With latest Nvidia Beta Drivers 285.27







.


----------



## destroction

Don't know what the problem is


----------



## MGF Derp

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3499175
7543 Points
Done with Sig Rig/Cpu-Stock/GPU-632/1363/999
Getting watercooling for the whole rig sone and then we will see what she can do.


----------



## Khalam

there you go guys, my 2 cents


----------



## Novakanedj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15067192*
> there you go guys, my 2 cents


----------



## Novakanedj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *destroction;15062429*
> Don't know what the problem is


[TROLL]I know, it's the AMD CPU[/TROLL]

Somethings definately bottlenecking there







. Looking at the Histogram from 3Dmark website there's a fair few people with a similar configuration in the same boat as you. Be interesting to get hold of some of the ones in the 23000-24000 bracket and ask them how they're getting that score.

edit: I'm guessing your GPU and CPU are on stock clocks? Clocking might get you a decent score that you're looking for.


----------



## i7monkey

How's my score? GTX 580 Superclocked @ STOCK, CPU @ 4GHZ.


----------



## Khalam

its not bad buddy, just turn physx off

Novakanedj: im hung like a hoarse thanks for asking btw this is just the beginning my cpu can still do at least 200mhz more and those gpus are mhz hungry bastards so both cpu and gpu scores should go a good bit up


----------



## Novakanedj

What impact will turning PhysX off have on my benchmarks?

i7Monkey: That brings a tear to my systems eye your [email protected] beats my 470GTX clocked @800Mhz by 10k marks lol. Does doing the addition features tests boost the score much? I've only got the standard edition with the GPU & CPU tests.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakanedj;15069195*
> What impact will turning PhysX off have on my benchmarks?


Turning Physx off will help us compare Nividia to AMD fairly.


----------



## rdr09

my hd5830 score just before i replaced it . . .

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3427177?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dmv%2F3427177%3Fkey%3D7dUE2MHay523YtzyEJA64R9SU9xuVf

this sapphire runs very cool even when oc.


----------



## destroction

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Novakanedj*


[TROLL]I know, it's the AMD CPU[/TROLL]

Somethings definately bottlenecking there







. Looking at the Histogram from 3Dmark website there's a fair few people with a similar configuration in the same boat as you. Be interesting to get hold of some of the ones in the 23000-24000 bracket and ask them how they're getting that score.

edit: I'm guessing your GPU and CPU are on stock clocks? Clocking might get you a decent score that you're looking for.


They are on stock clocks, but that's because I need a new motherboard. It doesn't like CPU overclocking. As for the graphics card, I get unexplained black screens while playing games on high settings.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Novakanedj*


i7Monkey: That brings a tear to my systems eye your [email protected] beats my 470GTX clocked @800Mhz by 10k marks lol. Does doing the addition features tests boost the score much? I've only got the standard edition with the GPU & CPU tests.


lol, I'm not sure, but what I don't get why I'm getting 66000 in CPU marks with my i7 920 @ 4GHZ while someone with a 2600 @ 5.4GHZ is getting 37000. I'm sure there's a good reason for it but I don't know why.


----------



## Khalam

you have physx turned on, it boosts the score cpu score on nvidia, thats why every where you ask they'll tell you to turn it off before running 3dmarks


----------



## porky

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hows that score?


----------



## Mikecdm

Rig shut off before i could go any higher. Was doing gpu at low clocks while waiting for temps to go back up.


----------



## jam3s

hey guys is P21xxx low for my rig? 560Ti is at stock. My 06 Score is in sig, 29xxx


----------



## spinejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


hey guys is P21xxx low for my rig? 560Ti is at stock. My 06 Score is in sig, 29xxx


Looks good! Here's an o/c'd 560ti that I used to have:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jam3s

thanks spinejam. I think my Vantage score is rather low. you got 4000 more for an OC'd 560Ti and then a 920 at 4.0GHz. I'm at 4.5GHz (as if 500MHz really makes a difference.)

I will try overclocking the 560Ti and then have another run.

What should I use for stressing the 560Ti? I will use evga precision to OC, but I don't know what I should use to find artifacts and such/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


thanks spinejam. I think my Vantage score is rather low. you got 4000 more for an OC'd 560Ti and then a 920 at 4.0GHz. I'm at 4.5GHz (as if 500MHz really makes a difference.)

I will try overclocking the 560Ti and then have another run.

What should I use for stressing the 560Ti? I will use evga precision to OC, but I don't know what I should use to find artifacts and such/


Were you running with physx enabled as well? spinejam's real cpu score would be ~ 24k, overall score should be 3 or 4k lower than what it is.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Were you running with physx enabled as well? spinejam's real cpu score would be ~ 24k, overall score should be 3 or 4k lower than what it is.


yeah phsyx was disabled. why was his with physx?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam3s*


yeah phsyx was disabled. why was his with physx?


Yes, you can tell by the framerate in cpu test 2, & the cpu score itself, a 980x at 6Ghz doesn't score that high.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Yes, you can tell by the framerate in cpu test 2, & the cpu score itself, a 980x at 6Ghz doesn't score that high.


ok, makes sense. so P21xxx isn't a bad score then right?

Thanks ftw420!


----------



## FtW 420

21k looks pretty good for a 560ti at stock clocks.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


21k looks pretty good for a 560ti at stock clocks.


gracias, senor!


----------



## Chuggerboom

Not a bad score considering my cards only cost Â£200


----------



## mxthunder

phyx on


----------



## gtsteviiee

Mine

i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
hd 6950 @ 920/1470


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*










Mine

i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
hd 6950 @ 920/1470



Turn HyperThreading on for benchmarks,
You will get at least 31,000 cpu score

*EDIT*: my bad forgot 2500's dont have HT


----------



## Denim-187




----------



## gtsteviiee

I'm running a 2500k not a 2600k.


----------



## toX0rz

P24551 with a GTX 590 here, lulz.

Cant wait till BD release to decide whether to go SB or BD and finally replace this junk CPU called phenom thats been bottlenecking my 590.


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres a run I did for the Green vs Red challenge


----------



## Chuggerboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15237288*
> Heres a run I did for the Green vs Red challenge


How much did you pay for your graphics cards if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## maestrobg

gpu 32587

overall 32587


----------



## BarryBadrinath

p41531, i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz, 3 x Unlocked 6950's @ 920/1375


----------



## mxsuprastang

I just upgraded from my 260's to 2x 460's. I've done a slight overclock and am only pulling about 17.6k... good? bad? ugly? lemme know please.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxsuprastang;15305836*
> I just upgraded from my 260's to 2x 460's. I've done a slight overclock and am only pulling about 17.6k... good? bad? ugly? lemme know please.


Score is low because of the Q6600.


----------



## mxsuprastang

That's the weird part, because it says that my CPU score should be 9900 and its 10800. It says my GPU score should be 23000 and its like 21000...weird...


----------



## Ken1649




----------



## Levesque

P49223, i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 at 1050/1450


----------



## JivePilot




----------



## VettePilot

Mine looks sort of low but says it is ok.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Mine looks sort of low but says it is ok.


That's low? 
Here is mine


----------



## dhenzjhen

Here's mine


----------



## rdr09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Here's mine


aside from benches, is it really worth to xfire? concerned about heat. may have to go stock in case.

great score, btw.

here is mine.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3550613


----------



## VettePilot

Yes it is worth it for sure, and heat is going to be an issue depending on your case. I have no idea what a 430 is. Invest in a bigger case with more airflow and you wil be fine. My case allows me to run 2 reference style 6970's which are usually horrible for cooling in conventional cases, but I never see more than 60 degrees from them. I use a fan profile ins MSI afterburner that I spent very little time on and it works well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdr09*


aside from benches, is it really worth to xfire? concerned about heat. may have to go stock in case.

great score, btw.

here is mine.

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3550613


----------



## Haze_hellivo

PhysX on


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*











PhysX on


Physx should be disabled for vantage to see the real score, invalid scores aren't too useful for comparison.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

yeah I know, but if you have the hardware for it why not use it?

When you're an enthusiast you want all the options availabe.You can compare it to others scores with Physx and see what youre missing with AMD.


----------



## jam3s

unfortunately, that's not the golden standard with overclocking and benching. We disable it to compare with those who have ATI/AMD cards.


----------



## Canis-X

CPU PhysX:










GPU PhysX:


----------



## rdr09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Yes it is worth it for sure, and heat is going to be an issue depending on your case. I have no idea what a 430 is. Invest in a bigger case with more airflow and you wil be fine. My case allows me to run 2 reference style 6970's which are usually horrible for cooling in conventional cases, but I never see more than 60 degrees from them. I use a fan profile ins MSI afterburner that I spent very little time on and it works well.


thanks man. found this old thread . . .

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/107...l#post14405300

Cooler Master 430.


----------



## langer1972

Here is mine not too bad.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;15436866*
> CPU PhysX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU PhysX:


*THAT CPU...IS A MASSIVE BOTTLENECK*
I get 42000 from my two 6970's


----------



## railroadtycoon

[email protected]
asus [email protected]/1300


----------



## Moheevi_chess

P24967 3DMarks http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3629792


----------



## K62-RIG

Here is my stock 3dmark vantage score.


----------



## siffonen

Here is mine:http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3621740
[email protected]
Gtx 570 [email protected]


----------



## inzajt

CPU: i7 930 @ 4.35GHz
GPU: 6990 @ 995/1390
P35315
CPU: 26591
GPU: 39651

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3686469


----------



## Interhead

I7 [email protected] - GTX 480 SLI 850Mhz-


----------



## Denim-187

^ Nice score although for a proper and accurate score, physx is supposed to be set to the cpu, but everyone knows that...

Sent from iPhone4s using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> ^ Nice score although for a proper and accurate score, physx is supposed to be set to the cpu, but everyone knows that...
> Sent from iPhone4s using Tapatalk


Yep. Which is why this thread has become kinda useless. No one wants to see scores with physX enabled -- it's just not accurate


----------



## CL3P20

i7 2600k @ 5.15ghz

GTX285 @ 1.44v - 970/2065/1380

DI cooling cpu/gpu : -16c/-66c

#8 Vantage - GTX285


----------



## Denim-187

^ Very nice CPU score man... and thats without physx.


----------



## Canis-X

*Canis-X*
AMD PII 1090T @ 4.6Ghz
2 X nVidia GTX590s @ 710/1420/1965
*PhysX Disabled*

*3DMark Score P36637*

*GPU Score 45507*

*CPU Score 23119*

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3742944


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Here's my score for my sig rig (i7 950 + GTX 580 SLI):

3DMark Vantage - P36820

Good, bad, par for my setup?


----------



## DimmyK

Can someone with Vantage Advanced and single GTX 580 at or around 930Mhz on GPU please post their GPU score with *high preset* and physx disabled? All I have is performance runs with my 580 Lightning, and my new 7970 gets lower score than 580. I think I'm CPU bottlenecked with performance preset.

*Edit*: Never mind. Turns out, I was running vantage performance test while having 12xEQ edge detect antialiasing applied to full screen in CCC







(do you have to revert back each time to defaults even if you were using a profile for specific game? I'm still new to this CCC stuff)









So, with default driver settings, 7970 @1120 is 17% faster than GTX 580 @ 930.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Can someone with Vantage Advanced and single GTX 580 at or around 930Mhz on GPU please post their GPU score with *high preset* and physx disabled? All I have is performance runs with my 580 Lightning, and my new 7970 gets lower score than 580. I think I'm CPU bottlenecked with performance preset.


Well did you overclock the 7970, because your 930 @4GHz won't bottleneck any single gpu. A 580 @ 930Mhz is faster than a stock 7970.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Can someone with Vantage Advanced and single GTX 580 at or around 930Mhz on GPU please post their GPU score with *high preset* and physx disabled? All I have is performance runs with my 580 Lightning, and my new 7970 gets lower score than 580. I think I'm CPU bottlenecked with performance preset.
> 
> 
> 
> Well did you overclock the 7970, because your 930 @4GHz won't bottleneck any single gpu. A 580 @ 930Mhz is faster than a stock 7970.
Click to expand...

Yes, 7970 was @ 1120Mhz (21% overclock). And 580 @ 930 is not faster than stock 7970. It's actially a tad slower in most of my tests.


----------



## TinGolon

leave my *Gtx580* score :



regards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yes, 7970 was @ 1120Mhz (21% overclock). And 580 @ 930 is not faster than stock 7970. It's actially a tad slower in most of my tests.


The 7970 is better than I thought, but I thought they were awesome already. Thanks for your info. All I can say is that maybe they are built better for direct-x 11 than the 580 and vice-versa with direct-x 10.


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinGolon*
> 
> leave my *Gtx580* score :
> 
> 
> 
> regards.


You have your card clocked @ 925, very nice. Can you by any chance do a quick run in vantage *high preset*, if you have advanced version? I'd really appreciate that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> Yes, 7970 was @ 1120Mhz (21% overclock). And 580 @ 930 is not faster than stock 7970. It's actially a tad slower in most of my tests.
> 
> 
> 
> The 7970 is better than I thought, but I thought they were awesome already. Thanks for your info. All I can say is that maybe they are built better for direct-x 11 than the 580 and vice-versa with direct-x 10.
Click to expand...

Yes, I am having a lot of fun with this card. 21% overclock on stock volts, cool and relatively quiet. So far can't say a bad thing about it.


----------



## DimmyK

7970 @ 1120 full performance run. Rest of the specs in sig.


----------



## TinGolon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You have your card clocked @ 925, very nice. Can you by any chance do a quick run in vantage *high preset*, if you have advanced version? I'd really appreciate that.
> Yes, I am having a lot of fun with this card. 21% overclock on stock volts, cool and relatively quiet. So far can't say a bad thing about it.


had never used any other presets: D, the result is going there

*[email protected]/2200mhz*

*H21565*



Regards


----------



## Levesque

15 minutes only after installing my 4X Asus 7970, on air...


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinGolon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DimmyK*
> 
> You have your card clocked @ 925, very nice. Can you by any chance do a quick run in vantage *high preset*, if you have advanced version? I'd really appreciate that.
> Yes, I am having a lot of fun with this card. 21% overclock on stock volts, cool and relatively quiet. So far can't say a bad thing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> had never used any other presets: D, the result is going there
> 
> *[email protected]/2200mhz*
> 
> *H21565*
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

Thanks friend. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Denim-187




----------



## renaldy




----------



## DimmyK

7970 H preset


----------



## Redwoodz

P14743
960T X4+ HD6790
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3816864


----------



## Asmola




----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*


lol thats about my score with a 6990 and a 6970, on a 2600k @ 5ghz.
that sick for just one 7970.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## NoGuru

Looks pretty good MrTooshort


----------



## Derko1

How is my score?

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3834769

How come everyone has such extremely high cpu scores?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How is my score?
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3834769
> How come everyone has such extremely high cpu scores?


The high CPU scores you see are probably from those with 3930k's OC'd near 5 GHz. High OCs on the CPU in general can net pretty high CPU scores, even with a small increase to the clock speed. Your 2600k @ 4.8 kills my i7 950 @ 4.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> The high CPU scores you see are probably from those with 3930k's OC'd near 5 GHz. High OCs on the CPU in general can net pretty high CPU scores, even with a small increase to the clock speed. Your 2600k @ 4.8 kills my i7 950 @ 4.


Well I saw a few that are 2600k at like 4.9 and 5.0 and are above 50k in the CPU score... seems extremely high compared to my 32k.









This is an example... http://www.overclock.net/t/325228/post-your-3dmark-vantage-scores-here/1790#post_15202134

Edit: I did some looking around and the numbers are inflated for NVidia cards... because of the physx. This was fixed on version 1.1.0 and those people are using versions below it. Makes sense now.


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## Glacial

Hi. I just want to ask. I got 44350 gpu score in 3dm vantage with 2x 7970 stock, 3930k stock. Is that score good enough or lower than average? I believe i got around 48000 first time using 3dm vantage, but after that I can only get around 44000.

Thx.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire




----------



## ShadowEW

I think I might just go cower/cry in the corner. A few of you are doubling my P-Score









http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3888324
P21206 3DMarks
Phenom 1090T @ 4GHZ
Sapphire HD6950 @ 956 / 1503 MHz
Mushkin 16GB @ 667MHz

Note to self: Try Vantage on higher clocks.

Found something from my ''Ye Olde Codger'' rig too...
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2289637

Did I really run my 4890 @ 1170 / 585 MHz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Now we're getting some where!



*P51582
Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4800MHz
2 x MSI GTX 580 Lightning @ 940MHz
Patriot Viper Xtreme 1866MHz 16GB*


----------



## sniperpowa

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3980575
heres mine I dont run Physx I dont think it shows real world results.


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## psikeiro

gtx680 physx on



gtx680 physx off


----------



## darkphantom

For some reason, I am getting really low scores in the 17,000 range with my GTX 680. Any ideas for possible bottlenecks?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> For some reason, I am getting really low scores in the 17,000 range with my GTX 680. Any ideas for possible bottlenecks?


Yeah, your CPU.

Post you results so we can tell for sure.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Yeah, your CPU.
> Post you results so we can tell for sure.


was running at 2.83, just oc'd it to 3.25ghz ...still getting the same results

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3991511;jsessionid=1ikjo2tfqa0heek26qdz88l2o









Not sure what's up w/ it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> was running at 2.83, just oc'd it to 3.25ghz ...still getting the same results
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3991511;jsessionid=1ikjo2tfqa0heek26qdz88l2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up w/ it.


Well your getting ,
20819 for your GPU and,
10653 for your CPU. You Card is way overpowering your RIG.


----------



## darkphantom

lol, is that overpowering in a good way or a bad way?

What would you suggest if I don't want to upgrade to a newer system yet? (pretty new to OC'ing so should I try to get higher?)


----------



## darkphantom

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3993723;jsessionid=s4yj9bf63skc1mut565cjchrv

Oc'd to 3.329ghz, a tad bit higher on the cpu, but alot more on the gpu









I'm seeing what I can scrape up for all my parts, if it is decent, I may just switch over to a better rig...


----------



## raisethe3

I would say in a bad way. Lol, I think its time you upgrade your system. Perhaps a Intel 2500k, 2550k or 2600k will give you a substantial boost in scores. Believe me.

I know you might be a student/nor have funds for it, but its worth the effort trying to save money to get the desire score/performance if you really must/insist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> *lol, is that overpowering in a good way or a bad way*?
> What would you suggest if I don't want to upgrade to a newer system yet? (pretty new to OC'ing so should I try to get higher?)


----------



## darkphantom

Alright. Need to sell the stuff...only problem is I need 35 rep -_-

How do I get rep? I'm trying to contribute wherever I can.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Alright. Need to sell the stuff...only problem is I need 35 rep -_-
> How do I get rep? I'm trying to contribute wherever I can.


Help people out, give tips, advice or answer their questions. I wouldn't worry about reps, but you will get many as time progresses.


----------



## kahboom




----------



## Rye26

here's my share..


----------



## FtW 420

My latest & current best single card score 47820 (cpu at 5411Mhz) http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/?action=view&current=v47820-1.jpg http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3963677


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> My latest & current best single card score 47820 (cpu at 5411Mhz) http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/?action=view&current=v47820-1.jpg http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3963677


That's why you are the Paris Hilton of OC'ing


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score FtW 420!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Time for a GTX680 maybe, GTX480 is putting up a good fight:


----------



## NoGuru

Always good scores TooShort! I know you can get to 30,000


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks NoGuru, always trying to motivate us!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

30,000P ,GTX480... 1.275v:


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Core i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz and two MSI R7970 Lightnings at completely stock clocks. PScore of 53,947 and a Graphics score of 56,202!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks NoGuru, always trying to motivate us!


That is true but I also notice who puts effort into there runs.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 30,000P ,GTX480... 1.275v:


That's what I am talking about!


----------



## kahboom

Those Temps are on fire:devil: Nice Score Majin


----------



## ARcaLiTE

I wasn't quite sure how to go about doing this, first time benchmarking. Any advice on information that should be provided while showing results would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## v-nom001

3930k @ 5.2ghz / R4E / Gskill RipjawX 2133 / hd 7970 @ 1320/1850



And cf 7970 @ 1300/1700 with 3930k @ 5.1ghz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> 3930k @ 5.2ghz / R4E / Gskill RipjawX 2133 / hd 7970 @ 1320/1850
> And cf 7970 @ 1300/1700 with 3930k @ 5.1ghz


Don't forget the CPU-Z Memory tab also!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v-nom001*
> 
> 3930k @ 5.2ghz / R4E / Gskill RipjawX 2133 / hd 7970 @ 1320/1850


As bass said, cpu-z memory tab with the main tab & gpu-z. Very nice scores man!


----------



## v-nom001

sorry for cpu-z memory


----------



## un-nefer

Best I can achieve with my current system, really need to upgrade


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @ 1341Mhz:


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @ 1341Mhz:


480 was putting up a good fight, but TKO by 680! Looks like a good 680 too, nice!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Time for a GTX680 maybe, GTX480 is putting up a good fight:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @ 1341Mhz:


You know I like it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @ 1341Mhz:


You have the right touch!


----------



## Tony2438

P51987 Asus Hd7970 DC2 Top 3gb


----------



## usmc362

Not bad for laptophttp://3dmark.com/3dmv/4124567


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony2438*
> 
> P51987 Asus Hd7970 DC2 Top 3gb


Guessing 2 x 7970, or was it at like 1600 core?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmc362*
> 
> Not bad for laptophttp://3dmark.com/3dmv/4124567


Damn impressive for a laptop! Nice!


----------



## TechSilver13

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4126593


----------



## Canis-X

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4126569


----------



## Imglidinhere

I gotta get my Alienware up on this list now.


----------



## HOTDOGS

New to benching, I've never tried this before so I'm looking to better myself! I think this is good but I really have no idea.

Edit: I'm realising just now that this is a mark11 score, not a vantage score. My mistake


----------



## bburrill2012

Didnt get any screen shots. Dont know how to find the url for my most recent test either, new to benchmarking and using 3dmark

3DMark Score 23044
Graphic Score 22855
CPU Score 23630
Jane 69.75 FPS
Calico 64.05 FPS
Physics 31 Operations/s

8150fx
evga geforce 560 ti fermi classified 320-bit 1280mb 448cores


----------



## antonis21

3D mark vantage score22751
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4133930


----------



## usmc362

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4137242


----------



## venomblade

Hm, wonder if this is normal for my sig rig


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Hm, wonder if this is normal for my sig rig


The cpu score looks OK, I would think the gpu score could be higher though, was the gpu at stock clocks? I've come pretty close to that gpu score with a single 580 on air.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> The cpu score looks OK, I would think the gpu score could be higher though, was the gpu at stock clocks? I've come pretty close to that gpu score with a single 580 on air.


Yea, just got the GPU today and it's stock.


----------



## FtW 420

Looking good then!


----------



## hot noisy calculator

How is my cpu score so high? I don't know vantage and have only used it to compare settings on my own pc, all the settings in vantage are the default ones it starts up with.

Is this because of the 'better core scheduling' in Win8?


----------



## Canis-X

Looks like you had PhysX enabled when you ran it. You can either go into your Nvidia control panel and set PhysX to CPU or you can go to the options tab in Vantage and disable PPU. Then you'll be good....

PhysX disabled:



PhysX enabled:


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Spot on.









I'm still a little unclear as to what PhysX does and I suppose I could have figured out it should be off for this test if I scanned this thread, my apologies.

This looks closer to what others with my cpu and clock are getting:


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a little unclear as to what PhysX does and I suppose I could have figured out it should be off for this test if I scanned this thread, my apologies.
> This looks closer to what others with my cpu and clock are getting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nvidia PhysX used to be Agea PhysX and it is proprietary to Nvidia these days and allows games, or in this case benchmarks, to allow the GPU to render PhysX code via the GPU as apposed to the CPU thus resulting in better performance and better visuals in game/benchmark. Games/Benchmarks must be coded to use Nvidia PhysX....so in Vantage when you select disable PPU that means you are disabling the PhysX Processing Unit on the GPU thus forcing your CPU to perform the work. You can Google it if you want to find out more about it, but it really isn't that interesting past the generalities IMO. There are listings out there that will tell you what games are coded to use Nvidia PhysX if you are interested, you most likely will find it on Nvidia's website somewhere.

Oh! Forgot to mention.....this specific benchmark is known for not always providing the same score for your hardware on a consistent basis....that being said you typically will get your best scores after a cold start of your rig (i.e. if you leave it off for a few hours and then start it up and run this benchmark immediately after it is in the OS and everything is loaded up in the background so that the CPU is in an idle state).

Cheers!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHz ---- GTX 680 @1362MHz:


----------



## MaiHk

I think its a bit low, i cant up the clock from the gtx to 800+ the driver stops working then.. or vantage stops.. it should run easy @ 900 right? dont know whats wrong. (68c is max core temp)


----------



## csm725

How's my Vantage score?


----------



## 97sslude

Here's mine. Specs in sig.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHz GTX680 @1480MHz:


----------



## 23hocke

First time running any kind of benchmark







I guess they don't like the 12.7 driver...
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4212869


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3960x @5.1GHz GTX680 @1480MHz:


You know you're on the right track when this is the only guy ahead of you in the ranks. Nice job!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *23hocke*
> 
> First time running any kind of benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't like the 12.7 driver...
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4212869


Not sure if I've tried 12.7, but looks like the card could use more OC. Doesn't need to be game stable for benchmarks, just stable enough that it keeps passing & scores keep going up with higher clocks. Good start!


----------



## Luumi

3930k @4.8Ghz Sapphire HD Radeon 7970 OC @ 1135/1800
This card could overclock better to be honest, but the score is pretty ok if you ask me. The max core temperatures are due to long Aida64 stress testing so they didn't reach that high at all during the test.


----------



## Bekster

Here are my benchmark using the3dmark vantage:



Benchmark using 3dmark 11:


----------



## firstchoicett

Anyone break the 90 K mark yet ?

Sent from my iPhone 4S 64 GB using Tapatalk On Team Red 4G Network .


----------



## rdr09

my core and memory are capped . . .

P28000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4234309


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my core and memory are capped . . .
> P28000
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4234309


Nice run!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*
> 
> Anyone break the 90 K mark yet ?
> Sent from my iPhone 4S 64 GB using Tapatalk On Team Red 4G Network .


Not quite there yet, world record is still just under 85k.


----------



## mrinnocent

thought i'd join in


----------



## Chewy




----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Nice run!


thanks, Redz. managed a bit more out of the cpu . . .

P29300

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582

cpu temp went up 52C and 60C on the gpu. will try to break 30000.


----------



## PcBuilderBG

Hi guys,
I did a small test with my setup :

Motherboard : AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
CPU : Intel I7 2600k 4.6GHz + Hyper 212 Evo Cooler - 60° Load
RAM : 12GB DDR 3 1600MHz
Video Card : Sapphire HD 7970 3GB 1200MHz/1650Mhz - 68° Load
HDD : 3 x 160GB 7200rpm SATA 2 - Raid 0 ( Read =180MB & Write = 220MB)
CoolerMaster Stacker 830 NVIDIA Edition
Enermax Galaxy DXX 1000W

And I got this score :



If you want to see some other tests , you can check my 3DMARK 2011, SuperPi 1MB, Unigine Heaven 3.0


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcBuilderBG*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I did a small test with my setup :
> Motherboard : AsRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> CPU : Intel I7 2600k 4.6GHz + Hyper 212 Evo Cooler - 60° Load
> RAM : 12GB DDR 3 1600MHz
> Video Card : Sapphire HD 7970 3GB 1200MHz/1650Mhz - 68° Load
> HDD : 3 x 160GB 7200rpm SATA 2 - Raid 0 ( Read =180MB & Write = 220MB)
> CoolerMaster Stacker 830 NVIDIA Edition
> Enermax Galaxy DXX 1000W
> And I got this score :
> 
> If you want to see some other tests , you can check my 3DMARK 2011, SuperPi 1MB, Unigine Heaven 3.0


your scores should be a little higher especially in unigine 3.0 at your overclock on CPU and core others are around 1500 to 1600 pts


----------



## johnvosh

@ stock speeds



*update*, overclocked the CPU to 4GHz and this was the result... a slight increase in my score. Everything seems to be running stable & temps are staying under 60c!


----------



## jonivtec

my fx is at 4.5ghz
memory is 1600mhz
gtx 680 slightly overclocked


----------



## kahboom

FX 8120 @ 4.5 Ghz Bios 1.41v
DDR3 1600 @ 1866mhz 9-11-10-27 2T Bios 1.68v
2400 Mhz Nb Bios 1.24v
2600 Mhz HT Bios Auto v

Crossfire Two MSI HD 7950's Twin frozer III 6pin and 8pin power, with VTX 7970 bios,
Core 1050, Memory 1425 (5700 effective) @ 1.043v


----------



## Yumyums

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4262053

I forgot my max stable GPU clocks but these worked well


----------



## kahboom




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Bump!

eVGA GTX 690:


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*


Was gonna say wth is wrong with your score, then saw processor








My 5870s did almost 42k gpu on my SB rig.

MrTOOSHORT


----------



## Alatar

Single 5870, almost 30K points. Hanging with all the modern setups out there


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Stock.

OC to follow.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4319497


----------



## Levon1983

Hi

3930K & 3-way gtx470 @ 755/1674


----------



## theQuietKid

I have an ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4, a 3570k, and a gtx 670 OC edition Gigabyte - 2gb, and 8gb ram.
I have not overclocked anything yet.

Any ideas of why the low scores?

I noticed that through the graphics tests, everything stayed at 60fps. Maybe this is where the bottleneck was?
Maybe it was a software bottleneck - through adaptive vsync, or maybe was caused by the fact that my monitor
can't push anything more than 60fps? (1920 x 1200).


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theQuietKid*
> 
> 
> I have an ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4, a 3570k, and a gtx 670 OC edition Gigabyte - 2gb, and 8gb ram.
> I have not overclocked anything yet.
> Any ideas of why the low scores?
> I noticed that through the graphics tests, everything stayed at 60fps. Maybe this is where the bottleneck was?
> Maybe it was a software bottleneck - through adaptive vsync, or maybe was caused by the fact that my monitor
> can't push anything more than 60fps? (1920 x 1200).


I'd check to see if anything is throttling.
Oh make sure vsync is set to forced on in the NVCP.


----------



## theQuietKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I'd check to see if anything is throttling.
> Oh make sure vsync is set to forced on in the NVCP.


By "forced", do you mean to set vsync to "on"? How do I check if anything is throttling? I checked the gpu temp in the ASROCK Extreme Tuner and it said it got up to 30 Degrees Celcius after playing Guild Wars 2 for an hour or two.


----------



## Cyrious

Need a faster GPU. Cant push my CPU any harder because frankly with an x8 multi 3.8ghz is a difficult overclock to achieve.

Hardware is in my sigrig, CPU @ 3800mhz 475x8, ram is 4x1GB 1:1 5-5-5-18-2T, graphics card is at 680/1466/1000.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> Need a faster GPU. Cant push my CPU any harder because frankly with an x8 multi 3.8ghz is a difficult overclock to achieve.
> Hardware is in my sigrig, CPU @ 3800mhz 475x8, ram is 4x1GB 1:1 5-5-5-18-2T, graphics card is at 680/1466/1000.


3800 in a q9400 is nice, I pushed my q9450 to 3800 with water also, pushing it to 4000 would make me use too much voltage.


----------



## captvizcenzo

In my 3dmark vantage result, the cpu clock shown is stock clock (3.5) even though I overclock it to 4.6.

Is there something that I did wrong?


----------



## Deadroger

Rig in sig. The 7970 is factory overclocked from 925 to 1000 core. Memory stock.


----------



## rdr09

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4276600

before the gpu went underwater. fixed.


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1350/1750Mhz 12.9 beta
*P74115*


----------



## codenamew

any idea what should be the cpu score for a 3570k running at 4.5Ghz?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
> HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1350/1750Mhz 12.9 beta
> *P74115*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> any idea what should be the cpu score for a 3570k running at 4.5Ghz?


Should get about 24 - 25k cpu score.


----------



## Jonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I need more CPU frequency for 4x7970


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
> HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1350/1750Mhz 12.9 beta
> *P74115*


Wow I agree, them cards should be pegged at 100% during Vantage.
Still a sick run.

Could you post a screen cap of gpu post in x tweak?


----------



## Levon1983

Hi,

i have a cpu score of 44850 on my 3930K.

now i looked at my old screenshots of my old pc and i saw that i had a cpu score of 57713 on my i7 950 at 4ghz.

now i put the wattercooling back on that rig and clocked it to 4.2 ghz buth still i cant get that score anymore.
it only scores 20.000 on cpu.

this is my old screen shot:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Older version of 3dmark Vantage used your Nvidia gpu to push the cpu score way up. The new version has that setting off by default and now just uses the cpu for the cpu score.


----------



## Levon1983

ahh, i see. So the old cpu score was'nt really the cpu score.

i was a bit dissapointed abouth my 3930K when i noticed that my old screenshots where having better cpu score's.

Thnx


----------



## rdr09

using new beta and a slight gpu oc . . .

4.5

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4361848

5

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4438696


----------



## da axxxe

just completed pary way of my build and done some OC ...... heres my lates score nothing special yet
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4362263


----------



## Levon1983

From 3-way gtx 470



To 1 gtx 680 4GB @ stock



Little downgrade. think ill order another one soon.


----------



## mxthunder

yes i know physx is enabled.
look at the gpu score only if you care that much


----------



## Jonik

Asus RIVE
Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1370/1750Mhz 12.11
*P76648*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.2GHz -- 7970 Matrix @1275MHz:


----------



## enzu

Apparently not so good according to their site .. but anyways


----------



## Levon1983

GTX 680 4GB sli @ stock speeds


----------



## FtW 420

2 days ago running a couple 680s










Yesterday playing with a gt 210. Like watching a slideshow...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^

probably went shopping, shoveled the walk, took a shower and the run still wasn't complete!


----------



## maestrobg

44438 p single gtx680 lightning


----------



## mxthunder

Playing with TRI SLI 280's
Physx is on, sue me.


----------



## Arkai

Q9450 OC 3.00GHz
Asus EAH3870


I am actually thinking of changing my video card, however I don't want to end up bottlenecking my GPU this time.
Do you guys think an Asus GTX 660TI is too much for my current CPU?


----------



## Kaapstad

My score using a single GTX 690

Score
P58400 3DMarks

Graphics Score
61849

CPU Score
50030

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4400116


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Woot, broke 60,000P with a one card set up!


----------



## Wickedtt

Finally broke the barrier and im now on top with my set up. Top 4 aint bad.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4428218


----------



## maestrobg

new driver....

44854 p


----------



## antonis21

7970ghz edition
3770k 4.5ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4449625
Score:38660


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4462591 Trifire 6870 all day....


----------



## Arkai

I was expecting my CPU to bottleneck the video card but by the stats it seems the other way around. Any suggestions?!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5GHz --- GTX285 @737core - 1300mem



I bought this card today for $30. BFG GTX 285 2gb Batman version. Not a bad price at all I must say!


----------



## Master__Shake

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4472223

P 52414

not even close to a stable cpu over clock


----------



## jezzer

y everyone faking cpu score?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> y everyone faking cpu score?


this benchmark loves the extra threads. can't compare an i5 score with that of an i7 - for example. just focus on the gpu scores. it goes the same with 3DM11.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkai*
> 
> I was expecting my CPU to bottleneck the video card but by the stats it seems the other way around. Any suggestions?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The last time you ran it you had phsyx off, not it's on and that is why your cpu score is so high.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> y everyone faking cpu score?


Not everyone.


----------



## stahlhart

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4473656


----------



## Vi0lence

little update from mine. got a little more out of it. 71'885 3dmarks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4473737


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> little update from mine. got a little more out of it. 71'885 3dmarks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4473737


Have to remember to disable physx for hwbot, enabled scores are invalid. Nice clocks on the 580s!


----------



## Vi0lence

how do i do that? ive always been told disable ppu on the vantage runs.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> how do i do that? ive always been told disable ppu on the vantage runs.


You can disable from the nvidia control panel or through vantage. I believe that in the later versions, it's disabled by default. On older versions of vantage, you would need to disable ppu.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> how do i do that? ive always been told disable ppu on the vantage runs.


Yeah, in Nvidia control panel. I suspect just having ppu disabled is the same anyway, but with PhysX assigned to CPU in the Nvidia control panel GPUZ then shows PhysX as disabled. That is what ppls look for in Vantage benches to check.
People who really know the bench can usually spot it in the detailed results, but the rest of us peasants want to see the missing tick in GPUZ.


----------



## Vi0lence

i did click disable ppu in the vantage settings. ill try it again and set it to the cpu for physx in the nvidia panel. ill give it another run.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> i did click disable ppu in the vantage settings. ill try it again and set it to the cpu for physx in the nvidia panel. ill give it another run.


Should get the same result, but do a screenshot with two cpuz open, one clocks, one memory, and GPUZ, and yr vantage result....to be eligible for HWbot..









Like this pitiful result....


----------



## Vi0lence

well here it is. definately WAY down in score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> well here it is. definately WAY down in score.


With yours, when I click on "original", it's still only a "small" blurry 1,024px × 576px image i can't make out the details on..








A bigger original image (like muh 1680px x 1050px) is better for the optically challenged..


----------



## Vi0lence

heres a link to the pic. i dont see the original thing you are talking about.

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g322/Vi0lence/vantageppudisable.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> heres a link to the pic. i dont see the original thing you are talking about.
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g322/Vi0lence/vantageppudisable.png


That's same image that "original" button shows. Too small for my eyesight to read the detail results. When you click on an image embedded in post, it comes up as a screen overlay in gallery view. Just beneath pic on right are two rectangle buttons; "embed" and "original". If you click on original you get to see biggest version of pic in OCN database.

Do you have a 1680 x 1050 or better of that screenshot? No big deal if you don't. i just won't be able to OCD comparing..


----------



## Vi0lence

i have a full sized image. i just normally put it into photo bucket. let me try and get it in here.


----------



## alancsalt

Close call....









but did get 7.3 globals for it on the bot...... http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2339259_


----------



## Vi0lence

on min ei never set my memory up to 2133, just adjusted the timings. i have a little more in it. i can run it again later on. see fi i can top that.


----------



## alancsalt

Faster ram beats timings...u can do eeeet!


----------



## Mikecdm

why are you guys running all the features tests? It's also gonna be tough to beat that 3930k score with a 3770k.


----------



## Vi0lence

challenge accepted. ill report back here in a few lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> why are you guys running all the features tests? It's also gonna be tough to beat that 3930k score with a 3770k.


Elaborate on that Mike. Don't we have to?


----------



## Vi0lence

idk i didnt run them and it made no difference. came just shy of 55k like a few points shy and was still going. cards got warm and started being not cooperative. so i will continue this on monday when its supposed to be 21f outside









BTW, got the chip up to 5.075ghz, 101.5 bclk. so i have more in it. just gotta get it there.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Elaborate on that Mike. Don't we have to?


No, all you need to run are the 2 gpu tests and 2 cpu tests. The features tests are all a waste of time. Imagine crashing during features tests after successfully completing the important stuff.


----------



## Vi0lence

getting a little bit closer? picked up 1000 points just tinkering. some cold in that chip and my new mem, ill get ya.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> getting a little bit closer? picked up 1000 points just tinkering. some cold in that chip and my new mem, ill get ya.


Me hat goes off to yr 1030MHz GPU cores in Tri-SLI!
What voltage on the cards?


----------



## Vi0lence

thanx man! 1.3v is the max i can run them in OC mode in there stock bios. i have evga Ev-Bot also but i need a specific firmware for the Ev-Bot to go over that. cards never went above 40c lol.

they run 1040/2425 in 3dmark11, with one card they will clock a little higher. love these cards.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> getting a little bit closer? picked up 1000 points just tinkering. some cold in that chip and my new mem, ill get ya.


maybe turn off the games, change settings in nvidia control panel, try it with aero turned off? Something more performance oriented and you could possibly pick up a few more points.


----------



## Vi0lence

games were all turned off. logitech lcd turned off. all processes not needed off. only changed a few settings in the control panel. max performance and single display performance. and not sure what aero is.


----------



## Mikecdm

I saw the origin thing at the bottom and assumed that it was running. Aero is the windows theme. You can try windows 7 basic or windows classic. Maybe they could yield higher scores. I'm not saying that it will, but messing with stuff is part of the challenge.


----------



## Vi0lence

yea. origin loaded when windows opened up but it was just there not logged in. dont think it hurt much. and i will mess with the windows settings. see what else i can pick up. gonna make the wife let me get new ram here. i want to try some 2666 ram.


----------



## p3gaz_001

here's mine :

http://i.imgur.com/QkGpD.jpg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4082659


----------



## feniks

3770K @ 5.GHz
2x4Gb RAM @ 2400MHz CL10
2x 670 2GB (SLI) @ 1237MHz core with 7012MHz memory

P51261
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4479052


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
MSI Lightning [email protected] 1400/1930Mhz
*P50172*
_H2O cooling_


----------



## Canis-X

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4136912


----------



## zpaf




----------



## DooRules

680 sli on RIVE http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4517059

P65414


----------



## Canis-X

Dual GTX590 [quad-SLi] / 3930k / RIVE (all water cooled)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4519062


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score there Canis-X, thanks for posting!


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks! Moved up to 2nd place for qud GTX590's on HWBOT with that one, so I'm pretty happy with it. I think that I have some more left in the cards so I'm going to give it another go today sometime to see what I can do.


----------



## Plex

Eh, it sure as hell isn't 60k+, but I'll take this one for my first run. Now I'll work on beating myself in subsequent tests.









2x 7950s @ 1,100
3820 @ 4,750
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4532433

I have some work to do. Gotta figure out how to make that higher!


----------



## maestrobg

46279 p

gtx680 lightning

+180 gpu

+800 mem


----------



## rdr09

Crossed P40000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536111


----------



## maestrobg

47 095

omg what a beast


----------



## deafboy

Work in progress...

55809

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4553908


----------



## Kiracubed

Noob question: How are you guys getting a PXXXXX score? Every one of my 3DMark tests are an X score, not P.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Noob question: How are you guys getting a PXXXXX score? Every one of my 3DMark tests are an X score, not P.


Not sure if serious, but when you open Vantage, at top, next to Presets, select Performance instead of Extreme.


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure if serious, but when you open Vantage, at top, next to Presets, select Performance instead of Extreme.


.....

After I posted my P scores, I'm going to close this account and open a new one.

Haha. Makes sense. I just thought most enthusiasts would want to build a rig at an extreme level, but with everyone not playing at these higher resolutions, it's so everyone can join. All's fair.


----------



## Kiracubed

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4561869

P31643


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not sure if serious, but when you open Vantage, at top, next to Presets, select Performance instead of Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> After I posted my P scores, I'm going to *close this account and open a new one.*
> 
> Haha. Makes sense. I just thought most enthusiasts would want to build a rig at an extreme level, but with everyone not playing at these higher resolutions, it's so everyone can join. All's fair.
Click to expand...

Not on OCN I hope. Multiple accounts not allowed, and name changes only permitted under limited conditions....


----------



## tsm106

First Vantage run, wee...

P75345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4562846


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> First Vantage run, wee...
> 
> P75345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4562846


----------



## Canis-X

Holy crap!!! Beautiful run!!!!!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Holy crap!!! Beautiful run!!!!!


no joke. Need more powa!


----------



## tsm106

Thanks y'all. I have to lay off the benching for a while, been hammering my rig with lotsa volts lately. I think I hit all the main benches for my quota this month hehe.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks y'all. I have to lay off the benching for a while, been hammering my rig with lotsa volts lately. I think I hit all the main benches for my quota this month hehe.


But, but...









lol. Definitely understand, been a solid month though for ya (in terms of numbers). Everything's looking good.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks y'all. I have to lay off the benching for a while, been hammering my rig with lotsa volts lately. I think I hit all the main benches for my quota this month hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Definitely understand, been a solid month though for ya (in terms of numbers). Everything's looking good.
Click to expand...

No worries, I got another 3dm11 score waiting to post, same with the others hehe.


----------



## Joa3d43

...some vantage scores (P and X) for a 5 Ghz 3770k with Asus Direct CUii oc'ed GTX 670 SLI - have a 3rd GTX I will check as part of Tri-Sli next week

P Score



X Score


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## ozrek

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4583561

P57968


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozrek*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4583561
> 
> P57968


Clocks?

I knew quad sli scaling was bad but that seems really low.


----------



## Mikecdm

A little something that I was working on yesterday with 2x 7970


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some vantage scores (P and X) for a 5 Ghz 3770k with Asus Direct CUii oc'ed GTX 670 SLI - have a 3rd GTX I will check as part of Tri-Sli next week
> 
> P Score
> 
> 
> 
> X Score


...updated the cards with new, modded BIOS - here is the new SLI run (Tri-SLI later)


----------



## ozrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Clocks?
> 
> I knew quad sli scaling was bad but that seems really low.


The CPU is at 4.6 Ghz and DDR @ 2133. You are correct about the scaling.

I did a little more testing and clocked the GPUs up a bit and pushed the Vantage score up to 59341:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4585100

Still very poor scaling, I agree completely. To get a grip on this I ran the test with SLI disabled = 35913, which is roughly comparable to a single 680 GPU.

I've come to realize SLI and Quad scaling it is very application dependent. In other words you can't just plug in (2) GTX 690, set power management mode to "prefer maximum performance" and expect proper scaling (/guilty). In this case, starting from (1) 690 GPU, I'm adding 3 GPUs to this benchmark and only seeing a 40% gain.

3DMark11, on the other hand, scales very well with SLI and Quad, particularly in extreme mode. I ran that benchmark tonight in Extreme for a scaling comparison:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5954533

If you run 3DMark11's Extreme benchmark on your rig, the numbers will likely support the idea of 3D Vantage's scaling deficiency. Drivers and SLI bits add into the convoluted equation. These same problem hold true for many games as well. For example BF3 seems to scale 'Ok' vs Crysis 2 that can't scale at all past normal SLI.


----------



## alancsalt

Whereas Firestrike scales in reverse after dual... scores drop badly for tri and quad


----------



## TheGrayDon10

my score was P12075 yesterday, but i decided to raise my nb frequency to 2730 and for some reason, lost 250 points. any ideas why this would happen?


----------



## p3gaz_001

here's mine

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4588880

http://i.imgur.com/t9s7Ywp.jpg


----------



## {SAS}TB




----------



## f1xxR

Hey guys, im wondering are this score decent for my hardware?

P27925 total score

Graphics score: 31589
CPU score: 20716

with i5 2500k @ 4.0ghz and a stock 7970 XFX DD

i see alot of high scores here and i though i had some decent hardware.. or is this score to low? pls help









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4594315


----------



## Ghost12

My score with my new fx8320

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4604263


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> My score with my new fx8320
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4604263


what are your settings for the 5.0GHz over clock on the 8320? mine crashes past 4800

thank you.


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4607620?

P37154


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> what are your settings for the 5.0GHz over clock on the 8320? mine crashes past 4800
> 
> thank you.


Settings are

1.58 vcore
Ultra llc
25 x 200= 5 ghz
Vrm frequency set manually to 300

All power save settings disabled in bios except c1, all other voltages and settings stock

Max temp under Intel burn test high settings, 20 x passes = 58c

To give you an idea i can run [email protected] vcore, its a massive jump to run 5ghz stable, my batch number is 1233


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4607620?
> 
> P37154


something ain't right. i beat your score with 1 7950. even if i have an i7, still something needs to be tweaked and oc'ed a bit. you should be getting at least 45000. my guesstimate.


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> something ain't right. i beat your score with 1 7950. even if i have an i7, still something needs to be tweaked and oc'ed a bit. you should be getting at least 45000. my guesstimate.


what was your graphic score?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> what was your graphic score?


42600

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536111


----------



## Hogwasher

Don't know, running beta drivers and both cards are at 1ghz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> Don't know, running beta drivers and both cards are at 1ghz


you might want to ask tsm. you may have missed a step or two setting up crossfire . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/560996/xxcrossxfire-clubxx-because-ones-not-enough


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you might want to ask tsm. you may have missed a step or two setting up crossfire . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/560996/xxcrossxfire-clubxx-because-ones-not-enough


what's there to miss?

you install cards

install drivers

then activate crossfire in Catalyst Control
Correct?

I did see a huge jump in FPS after installing the second card


----------



## Ashtyr

Not bad i think for a x6



http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4545252


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> what's there to miss?
> 
> you install cards
> 
> install drivers
> 
> then activate crossfire in Catalyst Control
> Correct?
> 
> I did see a huge jump in FPS after installing the second card


i've never had crossfire, so i don't know. what i know is you should be scoring higher. maybe vantage is not a good basis because it loves cores. use the other 3DMark benchmark apps like 11 or Fire Strike.

it could be just that they need a little higher oc . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4532433


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> what's there to miss?
> 
> you install cards
> 
> install drivers
> 
> then activate crossfire in Catalyst Control
> Correct?
> 
> I did see a huge jump in FPS after installing the second card


Your gpu score looks alright to me for the oc on the cpu/gpu. I am running 7870 crossfire and have roughly 10000 graphics specific score less than you. Your cpu score is the one to work on from what i can see. Im running [email protected] and roughly 5000 cpu score above you. The higher single 7950 score being mentioned i see related to what i have mentioned, without checking back think was 1200/1600 gpu and an i7 clocked higher, that s without even taking into consideration ram. Strictly for gpu crossfire score in comparison to my crossfire score it looks decent, or i must have missed steps too which most definitely have not


----------



## Rains

P30814

Graphics = 38077
CPU = 19598

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4616141


----------



## FtW 420

The last couple vantage runs I've done

hd7970 @ 1557/1813 with 3770k @ 6.07Ghz


Titan @ 1063/1803 (didn't record boost ~1200 - 1254 area max) with 3930k @ 5Ghz


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your gpu score looks alright to me for the oc on the cpu/gpu. I am running 7870 crossfire and have roughly 10000 graphics specific score less than you. Your cpu score is the one to work on from what i can see. Im running [email protected] and roughly 5000 cpu score above you. The higher single 7950 score being mentioned i see related to what i have mentioned, without checking back think was 1200/1600 gpu and an i7 clocked higher, that s without even taking into consideration ram. Strictly for gpu crossfire score in comparison to my crossfire score it looks decent, or i must have missed steps too which most definitely have not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i've never had crossfire, so i don't know. what i know is you should be scoring higher. maybe vantage is not a good basis because it loves cores. use the other 3DMark benchmark apps like 11 or Fire Strike.
> 
> it could be just that they need a little higher oc . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4532433


I'm running the stock cooler right now, this is a new build. So I just now got it into a case.
Will be putting the whole thing under water soon


----------



## danman4734

sli 580 @ 925 core clocks
i7 950 @ 4.4 ghz

SCORE
P38416 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-950 Processor
Graphics Score 47077
CPU Score 24755

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4517817


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz:


----------



## JPigg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4620921

66581


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4629173

Ok got the CPU underwater @4.8Ghz

P40834

overclocked the 7950's to 1.1 ghz also but they are still on air. Saving for their water block now


----------



## SantaClaw

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4631503

P37187 first attempt, got the cpu, mobo and ram today, haven't really pushed the overclocking either.


----------



## maestrobg

insane gtx680 lightning









48198 points !!!


----------



## Canis-X

Nice job!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> insane gtx680 lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48198 points !!!


why no links?


----------



## Kaapstad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4636571


----------



## maestrobg

what do you mean no links? do you see the screenshot ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> what do you mean no links? do you see the screenshot ?


it is not that hard. look at the post above you.


----------



## Canis-X

He only ran the gpu tests, can you submit only a portion of a full test and get a compare link?


----------



## maestrobg

yeah, canis-x i only ran a gpu test... cpu test gives about 35 000 points.... overall about 44000 - 45 000 points...

and i have no results on futuremark site because my serial number for 3dmarkvantage has expired.....


----------



## alancsalt

3dMarkVantage P64393


----------



## 113802

P24480

GPU: 22347
CPU: 34302

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4643915

Waiting for the 8000 series and 700 series before upgrading or should I get a Titan now?


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5300Mhz
GTX Titan [email protected] 967(1084)/1652Mhz 314.21
*P69754*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4649169
http://hwbot.org/submission/2371383_jonik_3dmark_vantage___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_titan_69754_marks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 @ [email protected]
GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1134 - 1284 / 3465 314.21
49440
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4658653


----------



## alancsalt

You got it to run Vantage at those clocks? I tips me hat.

So often I've had Vantage baulk at clocks that 3Dmk11 will run at...

I have to run lower to pass that Physics2 test..

P64393 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

P44467 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 @ [email protected]
> GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1134 - 1284 / 3465 314.21
> 49440
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4658653
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got it to run Vantage at those clocks? I tips me hat.
> 
> So often I've had Vantage baulk at clocks that 3Dmk11 will run at...
> 
> I have to run lower to pass that Physics2 test..
> 
> P64393 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
> 
> P44467 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Mr Salty







I had to redo the 5135 settings and get it stable first after I upgraded the bios from 2105 to 3602 last weekend . This allowed me to up the dram speed







But those scores of yours makes me wanna get another card ! I think I got 44000 / 45000 odd for [email protected] and SLI 660ti









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4622557 i7 [email protected]@1700 660ti SLI

Updated score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4661453









Unlocked bios , Beta 314.21 1179 / 3499 no kboost [email protected]@1.535vcore


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Very good score fella


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very good score fella


Sure is.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Very good score fella


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sure is.


Thanks guys!









I tried for more, but I think I need a better bios or more voltage.


----------



## danman4734

wow i just picked up a 2.533ghz 6 core es cpu on ebay for $190 and i got it today so i throw it in and made sure it worked once i did i wanted to overclock it so i shot for 4.6ghz (24x192) at 1.42v max temp was 65 degrees and it booted to windows so i ran prime 95 for awhile with no problems than i ran 3d mark and was surprised at my score p46479 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4671514 with two 580's and im not done tuning this cpu yet i think im going for 5ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected] GTX660ti TRI SLI 55323








http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4672014








First run
460 points short from Mr Tooshort


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Updated :
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2335 GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1124 / 3495
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4672828








2nd run


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

What is going on here?!?!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What is going on here?!?!


Startin to really get the most from this set up .... I added a 3930k to the mix


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I guess you got me HOMECINEMA-PC!









All I can muster atm,

3970x @5088MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected] GTX660ti TRI SLI 55323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4672014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First run
> 460 points short from Mr Tooshort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Updated :
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2335 GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1124 / 3495
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4672828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd run
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I guess you got me HOMECINEMA-PC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can muster atm,
> 
> 3970x @5088MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did too







not much in it only 313 points







Do u think that maybe just maybe that 3 660ti's = one titan ?


----------



## alancsalt

HOMECINEMA-PC is smitten and smiting with his new toy.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC is smitten and smiting with his new toy.


Its just like my first 3820 all over again . So much fun







but EVEN BETTER


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE :
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected] GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1137 / 3495 57959
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4676357
 3rd run


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice jump! ^^^^


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I did well to get that but 41 shy of 58k.........damn


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I did well to get that but 41 shy of 58k.........damn


Your GPU score is 3k better, impressive.
Still 6k shy of my best gpu score


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

These scores are firsts for me


----------



## Joa3d43

...fresh from HWBot comp...earning some points for the *OCN* Team









I7 3970X -- 4x GTX 670 -- score = *65560* verification link : http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4677853







(semi-top setting)

I7 3970X -- 3x GTX 670 -- score = *62532* verification link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4676213 (semi-top setting)

I7 3970X -- 2x GTX 670 -- score = *58373* verification link : http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4674808 (semi-top setting)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! QUAD-SLI









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! TRI-SLI









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! SLI


----------



## danman4734

doing some more tweaking but not bad for now P46646
P46646 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-980X Processor
Graphics Score 49298
CPU Score 40163
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4679419


----------



## alancsalt

i73930K @ 4920 (133 x 37) 4 x GTX 580 970/2060 *P67070* http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4678752


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i73930K @ 4920 (133 x 37) 4 x GTX 580 970/2060 *P67070* http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4678752


...







Those are some superb results - and clocks on the GPU







...beats FtW's great older quad 580 score...580s seem to like Vantage (and their 'juice')...what PSU(s) are you using for your Quad 580 ?

...on related news, I hope to complement my sil, tri- and quad- numbers above with a single score in the next couple of days...shooting for some scalability data


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i73930K @ 4920 (133 x 37) 4 x GTX 580 970/2060 *P67070* http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4678752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some superb results - and clocks on the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...beats FtW's great older quad 580 score...580s seem to like Vantage (and their 'juice')...what PSU(s) are you using for your Quad 580 ?
> 
> ...on related news, I hope to complement my sil, tri- and quad- numbers above with a single score in the next couple of days...shooting for some scalability data
Click to expand...

A 1500W Silverstone with dedicated 20A wall plug, and an 850W on a shared 15A outlet powering one card. Don't know what theory says, but that got me past a blackscreening/freeze problem that would happen around 970MHz core GPU and 4900MHz CPU in graphics benches.

To tell a truth, I probably wouldn't have pushed it that hard if you hadn't posted that 655xx score in the Team Cup... but of course 8 pack has laid waste to all comers with his 80398 now....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> A 1500W Silverstone with dedicated 20A wall plug, and an 850W on a shared 15A outlet powering one card. Don't know what theory says, but that got me past a blackscreening/freeze problem that would happen around 970MHz core GPU and 4900MHz CPU in graphics benches.
> 
> To tell a truth, I probably wouldn't have pushed it that hard if you hadn't posted that 655xx score in the Team Cup... but of course 8 pack has laid waste to all comers with his 80398 now....


..tx for the info on the PSUs...670ies are not 580ies when it gets to power draw, but the 3970X easily clocks 5.1 @ below 1.5 vcore and VCCSA and VTT at 1.7 ...haven't tried to go beyond 5.1 yet as I'm still learning about Sandy-E C2s...with quad cards, I have seen the first BSODs relating to GPU voltages... I'm running an AX1200 but have a few extra ones I can hook up once I figure it all out...









...re the team cup: I was in PM contact w/FTW re whether to post my score or not...his response was that 'if you exceed a certain number (which I did), please do but make sure to make it also part of the team cup'...are you on a different team ? I'm currently doing SLI and preparing for singles, but to help the OCN team, do I have to go back to quads ?









...as to 8Pack and co - I don't use extreme cooling, but that does not matter ? I'm really new at team cup rules etc.


----------



## alancsalt

Same team.









I don't have a hope of bettering 8 pack's score, but he's possibly secured 50 points for OCN.. 1 hour 25 minutes to go.......we'll soon see if anyone betters that...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a hope of bettering 8 pack's score, but he's possibly secured 50 points for OCN.. 1 hour 25 minutes to go.......we'll soon see if anyone betters that...


...well, great ! As long as you and 8 pack are on our team, thinks look rosy









...on a semi-related matter, as you are the grand list keeper, I hope to supply you with select runs for single, sli, tri-sli and quad-sli for certain benchmarks to form a picture regarding scaling (thinking, 3d11, 3d fire, 3d vantage, Heaven etc)...will take a few weeks, but could be informative...what do you think - worth it ?


----------



## alancsalt

I find that stuff interesting, but I don't know how much company we have there...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I find that stuff interesting, but I don't know how much company we have there...


...".it's cold and lonely at the top"









...btw...I'm glad I took the the time to read up about Sandy-E before I really got going with oc'ing it, especially C2 issues re VCCSA and VTT...when we first booted it up and kicked in 'XMP' on 32GB of 2400MHz TridentX at NCIX to test everything out, the Bios 'automatically' set VCCSSA and VTT around 1.375v + ...I knew to quickly change it...it will actually do those at 1.15 @ 5G


----------



## alancsalt

1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3760387 8481 3d11marks

2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3958817 14329 3d11marks 168% of previous

3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3939K @ 4950MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6188686 19537 3d11marks 136%

4 x GTX 580 @ 970/2050 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6284416 22553 3d11marks 115%

3DMark Vantage Performance - 1x GPU : 30183 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3358059

3DMark Vantage Performance - 2x GPU : 44467 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3789340: 147% of previous

3DMark Vantage Performance - 3x GPU : 56073 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4305436: 126% of previous

3DMark Vantage Performance - 4x GPU : 67070 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4678752: 119% of previous


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Geeze Salty your kickin butt


----------



## alancsalt

Must mean I'm about to get mine kicked...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 1 x GTX 580 @ 1005/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3760387 8481 3d11marks
> 
> 2 x GTX 580 @ 999/2100 - i7 2600K @ 5050MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3958817 14329 3d11marks 168% of previous
> 
> 3 x GTX 580 @ 980/2100 - i7 3939K @ 4950MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6188686 19537 3d11marks 136%
> 
> 4 x GTX 580 @ 970/2050 - i7 3930K @ 4950MHz - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6284416 22553 3d11marks 115%
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Performance - 1x GPU : 30183 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3358059
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Performance - 2x GPU : 44467 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3789340: 147% of previous
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Performance - 3x GPU : 56073 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4305436: 126% of previous
> 
> 3DMark Vantage Performance - 4x GPU : 67070 marks :http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4678752: 119% of previous


...thanks - great stuff







...in addition to previous/ above Vantage scores (will work on them more once I figure the 3970x / rive out a bit better), here are my 3D11 equivalent numbers:

single GTX670 rive - score *11270* (3970x /5.1GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6501038

dual sli GTX670 rive - score *18963* (3970x /4.9GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6468318

tri SLI rive GTX670 - score *24017* (3970x /4.9GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6478417

quad sli rive GTX670 - score *26897* (3970x /5.0GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6471469

...nice to compare GPUs...580ies clearly are physics power-houses, while 670ies are a bit quicker in straight graphics, it seems


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well I'm still using my old X58 chipset. The architecture and my CPU is definitely holding back my scores. Still the scores are decent _. The CPU test could be much higher, but I'm planning on upgrading to Haswell. I'm going to stick with 4.2Ghz for now.

Asus Sabertooth X58
i7-960 @ 4.2Ghz
x2 - GTX 670 SLI

*3Dmark Vantage Score:* 39502

Stock clocks.


I can't wait to upgrade to Haswell either later this year or early next year. Good score or meh?_


----------



## camry racing

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4688507

my pc really sucks :/


----------



## Nightz2k

I think mine is one of the highest recorded results for a 2500k with dual 7950's. At least according to 3DMark, shows only 3 other systems within my scoring range.









*2500k @ 5.0GHz, 2x 7950's @ 1225/1775* - Score: *44551* - LINK for PROOF


----------



## funsoul

single GTX680 - score 41966 (3930k /5GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4299497

dual sli GTX680 - score 56130 (3930k /4.9GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4304317

tri sli GTX680 - score 61414 (3930k /5GHz)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4296574


----------



## maestrobg

3dmarkvantage: 67056

CF 7970


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 3dmarkvantage: 67056
> 
> CF 7970


That's just your GPU score, you should run the full test on defaults and show your combined score. Then you can compare to others, just saying.


----------



## Capwn

How's mine guys??


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> How's mine guys??
> pic...


8600GT's...interesting.









Killer overlcock on that 2500k. 5.2GHz at only 1.43v ?? If it's stable, that's a golden chip IMO.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> 8600GT's...interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer overlcock on that 2500k. 5.2GHz at only 1.43v ?? If it's stable, that's a golden chip IMO.


Not that golden, Hard walls at 5.8 ghz








Bench stable at 5.7 tho.. it runs 5.2 daily at said voltage tho, On a Thermalright Silver Arrow.. I did luck out with this chip.. Daily golden yes. Average silver (no cup tho) chip on Hwbot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 3dmarkvantage: 67056
> 
> CF 7970
> 
> 
> 
> That's just your GPU score, you should run the full test on defaults and show your combined score. Then you can compare to others, just saying.
Click to expand...

yeah, if I went by that my quad 580's are getting 75926


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Not that golden, Hard walls at 5.8 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench stable at 5.7 tho.. it runs 5.2 daily at said voltage tho, On a Thermalright Silver Arrow.. I did luck out with this chip.. Daily golden yes. Average silver (no cup tho) chip on Hwbot.


It's golden for sure IMO.







Very lucky, that's awesome, especially on air.

When I had a Silver Arrow I was lucky to even log into 5.3GHz on the 2500k. That was at 1.55v, but wasn't stable to run benchmarks.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k*
> 
> It's golden for sure IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucky, that's awesome, especially on air.
> 
> When I had a Silver Arrow I was lucky to even log into 5.3GHz on the 2500k. That was at 1.55v, but wasn't stable to run benchmarks.


I should mention the 5.7 ghz benches were on water, 5.8 ghz was on ln2.


----------



## Nightz2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I should mention the 5.7 ghz benches were on water, 5.8 ghz was on ln2.


Ahh, ok. Makes more sense then.


----------



## maestrobg

i said my gpu score not overall


----------



## Mydog

Old but still good I think


----------



## Alatar

Running an old 260 for the lols while testing the new CPU



http://hwbot.org/submission/2380754_


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Xtreme [email protected]@2409 GTX 660ti 1140 / 3481 X42275

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4713451


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*UPDATE:*

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4722871*

*http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+vantage+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1.2/1+gpu*


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3D43* --- *3970X* --- 5.125GHz -- QuadFire *7990* -- 1100 / 1575 ---*Score = 75109*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4724347


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4722871*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+vantage+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1.2/1+gpu*


Very niiice not quite beaten me yet.......but you will









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3D43* --- *3970X* --- 5.125GHz -- QuadFire *7990* -- 1100 / 1575 ---*Score = 75109*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4724347


And as for you........wouldn't expect any less


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 570 @974MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725261*


----------



## alancsalt

*P68530* with 4 x GTX 580 and Intel Core i7-3970X

Graphics Score - 77500, CPU Score - 50868, *http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4725150*


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I can't get my vantage or pcmark 7 to connect to server anymore. It runs the tests, but doesn't give results. Anyone have any ideas?

EDIT: I have downloaded the latest version and turned off any anti viruses that could be stopping it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> I can't get my vantage or pcmark 7 to connect to server anymore. It runs the tests, but doesn't give results. Anyone have any ideas?


Make sure you have *Build 1.1.2*


----------



## alancsalt

Do you find that new version gives a lower score?
for me:
old: 68530
new: 68156


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I hadn't noticed. Wouldn't surprise me if there is a difference.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you find that new version gives a lower score?
> for me:
> old: 68530
> new: 68156


old: 12075
new: 11117


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you find that new version gives a lower score?
> for me:
> old: 68530
> new: 68156
> 
> 
> 
> old: 12075
> new: 11117
Click to expand...

Ah good, not just me..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah good, not just me..


...good thing I kept the old one - on another machine, its via Steam which always updates to the latest automatically I think, like with 3d Mark Fire strike etc


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...good thing I kept the old one - on another machine, its via Steam which always updates to the latest automatically I think, like with 3d Mark Fire strike etc


Don't worry, you can download the earlier version no problem and use your current key:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1966/futuremark-3dmark-vantage-v1-1-0/


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't worry, you can download the earlier version no problem and use your current key:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1966/futuremark-3dmark-vantage-v1-1-0/


...cool - thanks !

PS - Off-topic - You wouldn't know of a BIOS editor that works for the 'Malta' Radeon 7990 perhaps, may be ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No, sorry I don't.

I'm out of touch with AMD cards.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, sorry I don't.
> 
> I'm out of touch with AMD cards.


- Tx for your response - I'm trying to get in touch with my 'inner AMD'


----------



## sniperpowa

GTX 780 sli stock clocks.
\


----------



## jezzer

GTX 680 and 2700K @ 4.7



http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4737074


----------



## KedarWolf

From VantageOC

Extreme Preset


From VantageOC

3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs quad channel RAM using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 1750 at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.

Upgraded to 3930K CPU.


From 2013-08-16


----------



## sniperpowa

P61108 I need to run it again I changed some things but here's my old best http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4743132


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976

33185 points, i think thats good for a fx8350 and gtx660 sli. Cause i am number one if you look and compare to other rigs running the same setup? I am satiesfied anyway







Until someone comes and beat me hehe


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WindForce3 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 P54507 1st Pass









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4777735


Single 760 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4754795


----------



## Joa3d43

...new runs after water-cooling the 2x 7990 GPUs...run by HWBot rules...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well its not as spectacular as old mates







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 P56333









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4786932

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC TRI SLI 1280 / 3545 P 59320









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4789706
A little more tweeking should pass 60k easy......... I hope


----------



## maestrobg

gtx770 lightning

43462



120_550.jpg 565k .jpg file


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4808119 Xeon W3530 and 680GTX at 1333/7250 (34072p score)


----------



## maestrobg

gtx770 lightning 47294

150_500.jpg 576k .jpg file


----------



## alancsalt

maestrobg, when you want pix in your post, click on the icon marked in the image, and you can include them in your post...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay cracked 60k with TRI sli [email protected] 1333 / 1320 / [email protected] with [email protected]@2428











http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4882293

and

Stock Sapphy R9 290 Radeon @ [email protected] My best single card result EVA P49243


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Broke 50k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4890829


----------



## inzajt

Playing around with my new system;

CPU: 4770k @ 4.7 Ghz
GPU: 3x 290 @ 1200/1500
OS: W7
Points: P63406

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4891142


----------



## MrMaxout

These cards (7870 tahitis) are the best performance per dollar $350 spent getting scores worth hundreds of dollars over....

CPU: 3770k @ 4.7 Ghz
GPU: 2 x 7870xt @ 1125/1505
OS: W7
Points: P44171
Graphics Score: 50115
CPU Score: 32579

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4892041

3dvantagescore.png 818k .png file


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Nearly broke 65K ..... http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4894304

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's 1147/ 1458 *64916*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

HOMECINEMA-PC, nice!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, nice!


My 290's go like 780 / Titans ..... Really good bang for buck benchin cards . Stock bios too


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1436MHz/ 1900MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4897567*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1436MHz/ 1900MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4897567*


Holy high titan 60k p score batman


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1436MHz/ 1900MHz:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4897567*


only your Titan or a Kingpin will beat that score. wow.


----------



## danman4734

push alittle bit more outta my 670's
SCORE
P49348 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(2x) and Intel Core i7-980X Processor

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4898047


----------



## Kana-Maru

No overclocks for this test.

Default clocks - GTX 670 2-way SLI @ 1228Mhz

Score = *47325*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2417 Giga R9 [email protected]@[email protected] *P50544*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4903061

Thats the first single card ive ever had that cracked 50k on Vantage


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No overclocks for this test.
> 
> Default clocks - GTX 670 2-way SLI @ 1228Mhz
> 
> Score = *47325*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


@Kana-Maru http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## DooRules

DooRules=== 3960x @ 5.2 sli 780 ti SC @ 1371/1888 --- P70791

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4904704


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## DinaAngel

My latest score :3 http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4880674

i got my 4930k now and i will try beat my score sometime
http://valid.canardpc.com/8b8htk

the Vcore is alittle high, but i got it at 1,35 atm


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.4GHz -- KINGPIN @1450MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4966578*


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4959989


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4959989


80k on vantage is well.... AWESOME









Keep up the cold work


----------



## Dark

Nothing spectacular but it works


----------



## LeoYunta

All stock.

i7 4770K @stock
Ram @2400Mhz
GTX 780 Classy x2 SLI @stock
On crappy stock cooling waiting for my WC.

Is this a normal score for my rig ?

Thanks!


----------



## Canis-X

My last run with dual GTX590's that I flashed to ASUS MARSII before one died on me.

*CPU PhysX:*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976659


*GPU PhysX:*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976667


----------



## Dtaivpp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> My last run with dual GTX590's that I flashed to ASUS MARSII before one died on me.
> 
> *CPU PhysX:*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976659
> 
> 
> *GPU PhysX:*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4976667


How I you get your CPU to stay overclocked after you have finished the test? Mine always seems to slow down afterwards.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dtaivpp*
> 
> How I you get your CPU to stay overclocked after you have finished the test? Mine always seems to slow down afterwards.


My OC is static, I don't use Intel Speed Step so that the frequency throttles down when my rig is idle. My power settings is also set to High Performance. Just a guess, but I think that is what my be happening with your rig.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@Canis-X
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRIFIRE 290 [email protected] *P71656*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5012794
Oh Yeah


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> @Canis-X
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRIFIRE 290 [email protected] *P71656*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5012794
> Oh Yeah


Wicked score buddy!!!!! Good job, as always!!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Wicked score buddy!!!!! Good job, as always!!!


Thanks maaaaaate ..... heres a better one *72958* !









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5014798


----------



## mohit9206

SCORE
P9265 with AMD Radeon HD 7750(1x) and Intel Pentium Processor G630
Graphics Score 10720
CPU Score 6584
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5030033?


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 - 3930k @ 5Ghz - 2 X 780 Ti Classified kpe 1359/7652 - Vengence 2450 9 12 11 28 1T ---- *P70691*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5079635


----------



## bicolormoth

i guess i have some work to do


----------



## maestrobg

gtx 970

51142


----------



## Agiel

here is my modest score ... im from cuba so i guess this is an ultra score !! hahaha


----------



## Viking396

Here is my entry - P56605

Link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5176800


----------



## Agiel

i will post new screens ... i changed my b75 to a z77 ... and im waiting for a z77x-d3h ... 30th of this month i will be using it ... if god will it ...







wish me luck ...


----------



## DJ4g63t

X5460 @ 4GHz HD7950 Boost at stock clocks


----------



## Agiel

here a new run with 8.1 Pro 64B ...


----------



## cssorkinman

Unlocked 960T at 4.6 ghz ( custom water) 7970 1043 core 1509 memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5218656


----------



## TUFOM

G3258 @4.7Ghz, 8GB DDR3 1866, HD 7950 3GB @1075/1500Mhz

*P26 113*

I know technically not valid but ATi official drivers are from stone age.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> G3258 @4.7Ghz, 8GB DDR3 1866, HD 7950 3GB @1075/1500Mhz
> 
> *P26 113*
> 
> I know technically not valid but ATi official drivers are from stone age.


Drivers don't have to be valid in this thread. i think HWBOT requires it. here is my old run . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536111


----------



## TUFOM

Oh wow. Did not know G3258 was so badly on the way in this mark. I bet 150Mhz to gpu core won't almost double the score.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think HWbot cares about driver versions, only FutureMark cares...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*4930k @4.5GHz -- TITAN-X @1575MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291439*

Extreme preset.


----------



## Canis-X

5960X @ 4.6 MSI R9 290X Lightnings @ 1230

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5297143


----------



## Agiel

just updating from hd7850 to GTX660 ...


----------

